# March / April 2021 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in March / April 2021

Please read the FAQ here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Dusky7

Hi, I was meant to be cycling now (e/c next week) but I chose to delay, it still feels odd as so desperate to get going again but I just wasn’t feeling physically well and that was affecting my mental health. Feeling a lot better now and can’t wait to get going.


My first scan is set for 6th April and e/c 19th April. This is definitely our last ICSI cycle as am getting old, and we really can’t afford another one...


Would love to chat to people so we can support each other through this crazy rollercoaster journey x


----------



## Fyfey

Hey Dusky, 

We started in the Jan/Feb board together, how are you doing? 

I had my baseline on Monday past and ive still a way to go to be fully DR'd, so my dose of suprecur has been increased and Ive to go back next Thursday for another scan, to see how Im doing. Im hoping to transfer the first week of March!! 

Take Care x


----------



## Dusky7

Hi Fyfey, I do  Good luck for your scan tomorrow. How are you feeling?

I had a saline hysterogram yesterday, I have a very introverted uterus and it causes huge problems at transfer, obviously no idea if that effects anything but thought I’d pay the bit extra to try and cover all I can, don’t know why they haven’t suggested it before tbh... One doc was doing it and then my consultant had to come in as he couldn’t manage to get it round... then they gave me a massive suppository antibiotic, over twice the size of Cyclogest, eek! Anyway, done now. Also had to have prescribing bloods done again as I am just outside the 3 months. Have another acupuncture session on the 16th March, will do them weekly from then, can’t afford to do that atm. First scan is the 6th April, feels aaaaaages away....! Xx


----------



## Fyfey

All go for you Dusky, yeah it makes complete sense to try and cover all basis!!!! 
Oh dear the suppository doesnt sound very pleasent! It makes me laugh when I hear people saying that they lose their dignity when pregnant and in labour etc, I feel like we lose it just trying to get to that stage! If only some people knew eh? 

Aww it'll come around quick, just you wait and see! The more people that join this thread as well, the quicker it will go, cause you're following other peoples milestones as well eh? I defo feel like that on the Jan/Feb thread anyway, although soon enough everyone will be done and dusted and I'll still be waiting, hence the reason im hovering about over here as well! 

Im hoping the my lining is a bit thinner tomorrow, it was 6.4, 9 days ago... Do you know what they expect when down regging, I cant remember what the nurse said!!! I dont think i took much in at the appointment! 

I'll let you know how tomorrow goes, my appointment isnt until later on in the afternoon, so will reply tomorrow evening! 

Take Care Dusky x


----------



## Dusky7

I am very glad you’re here, otherwise it would just be me taking to myself! 

How did it go? I don’t know specifically, I remember having 3mm once and they said that was fine, they never really show much interest at that stage tbh, just empty ovaries. 

Absolutely! I was talking about the loss of dignity with a friend the other day, completely out of the window! Made me think of it when the new dr was doing the hysterogram, he was being so polite and apologising for the amount of people spectating, that he hadn’t actually sold tickets etc. I didn’t notice, it seems so normal to be in that position with a bright light baring all of your bits  xx


----------



## lea86

Evening Duskey and Fyfey

I would like to join this thread ladies. I was on the site a few years ago when I was doing clomid cycles but this will be my first IVF cycle and I feel a little green. I am currently doing a week of cyclogest to induce my period as my baseline scan on 15th showed a lining of 6.9. I’m doing a short protocol of IVF due to my PCOS and will also be an egg sharer this cycle. I’m feeling really excited about it all at the moment, and I am actually looking forward to be able start the injections lol... but I’ve probably got a week before I can begin anyway.

I totally agree, the idea of maintaining dignity is long gone for me


----------



## Dusky7

Hi Lea86, lovely to have you here. Ooo a double whammy of Cyclogest 😬 It is very exciting isn’t it. My DH is a failed vasectomy reversal too. 

Have they said anything to you about your fibroid? A cycle was cancelled a few years ago cos of mine, but then after it was checked out was told that no need to remove it. It stayed at 2cm since, even last cycle in august. Had saline hysterogram the other day and it is now 5cm, they said it’s fine...?!

How are you Fyfey? Xx


----------



## 183405

Hello
Please can I join you? I am new to this website so I am still figuring out how it works.
I am hoping to have a frozen embryo transfer next month. 
Nice to meet you all


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

How is everyone? I haven't been here for such a long time (years, to be honest). I am about to start our 4th IVF cycle next Monday, and I am super excited, nervous and anxious - if any human being is allowed to feel all these feelings at once. My hubby and I had a break from IVF, and I can't believe it took us over three years to get to this point again. My doctor placed me on a long protocol, and the aim is to have egg collection (fingers crossed all goes well) at the end of March. I hope we can have lots of conversations and cheer for each other at the end of the cycle.

I wish you all, from the bottom of my heart, all the success in your cycle. 

Baby dust to you all,

Blossom


----------



## lea86

My last night of cyclogest! Yay... I cannot believe how long I’ll have to take them after egg transfer, and the ones I’ve received say vaginal use only.

Dusky - It’s annoying because my DH actually had a normal sperm count when he had the retest a 3 months. We had planned to try then but it got out off and then it just wasn’t happening. He was devastated when he was told there was zero sperm. We weren’t told it could heal up again, but it is what it is. The SSR was so much less painful for him and we have 18 vials frozen so should be more than enough. It’s interesting some scans have picked my fibroid up and others not. No one has mentioned it for the IVF cycle, but it’s outwards anyway so as long as it remains small it should be fine. Wow your one is on the grow, luckily that size isn’t going to affect you. My family has them, it’s in DNA it seems so it was inevitable for me.

Minniemouse - Hi, how are you? Will this be your first FET? I potentially will have to do a freeze all cycle then have FET if my ovaries overstimulate. I don’t know much about the process so I’m sure I can learn from you along the way. 

Blossom - Welcome back! I hope the break has served you well. I feel nervous and excited too and I think it’s perfectly normal, there’s so much vested into the process. Will this be the first time you’re doing a long protocol? 

Nice to see some more people joining now!


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon Ladies...... 

How are we all? Few newbies since I was last here. 

Quick update from me... I had my appointment on Thursday, my lining was still too thick! So cut a long story short, Ive stopped this cycle awaiting on AF and i had a biopsy yesterday just to check things over. 

Im not sure if i will start in April or if it may even be May time before EC/ET etc.... I guess it just depends the outcome of the biopsy! 

I feel really positive about it all though and look forward to continuing to get my body/eggs/lining all ready for whats to come in the Spring time! I believe that everything happens for a reason and that, just now isnt the right time for me! 

So i may still cycle with some of you on this board, or I might be the May board, but I hope you dont mind me loitering around until I know! 

Take care x


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all, please can I join you - FET next week all being well. I used to post here a lot between around 2011-12 re need to use donor/non azoo and then again when I did our icsi cycle which resulted in our son in 2016. It’s weird being back!
It’s day 11 and I had my first blood test today, waiting on the results. Due to do a trigger and use the progesterone pessaries (yuk) but no other meds. 
Transfer around 4 March - we have to travel from Geelong in aus to Sydney so hoping we aren’t locked down beside then! 
I’ve never done a FET before - it’s my only frostie so it better bloody thaw ok!


----------



## Dusky7

Welcome Minniemouse and Blossom, wishing you both so much luck for your upcoming cycles. I am unsure if we will be at the same time as I will be starting injections at the end of March I think, still waiting on AF to arrive to I can start the pill and get my protocol xx


----------



## Dusky7

I missed you Wilberdoo! Really hope there isn’t a LD, how are things in Aus atm? Lots of luck to you.

Fyfey, let us know how you get on, and please stay x I feel the same, my 3 month delay will have been for a reason and 🤞 it will all work out, I have a good feeling.... I hope it doesn’t go away 🙏


----------



## Dusky7

I have come on today, phoned the clinic expecting to start the pill as I always do, and as they said I would the other week, they said that I couldn’t take it as it will affect my DHEA levels or something. She wasn’t sure of the plan so is speaking to the consultant and I’ll find out tomorrow 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Fyfey

Welcome Wilberdoo... oh not long to wait until your transfer? Where in Aus is Geelong? Sorry if I’ve spelt it wrong, I’m on  my phone and can’t check back lol 

Dusky, I’ve never done the pill way before but got told it might be what happens next time... why would it affect your DHEA levels, do you know? Have you been told that before? 
Yeah like you Dusky, I feel really good about moving on.... i also like forward thinking and imagine the due month if things are successful? Maybe it’s my occupation and thinking about age of the child when starting school hahaha jeez what a saddo I am! Lol


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi Lea86! Thank you. I am glad it is normal to feel the way I feel.  This is not the first time I go on the long protocol. Actually, I have only been put on a long protocol

Hi Fyfey! I love your positivity, wish you all the very best with your coming results. xx

Hi all,

*wilberdoo*... welcome and hope all goes well on your FET. I have never done one as we never had any frosties left. Will be looking forward to your post to know more. xx

*minniemouse11*...welcome!!! You soon will get familiarise how to navigate in the forum. Is that your first IVF and FET?

*Dusky7*... thank you. I am collecting my meds on 01/03 hoping AF will arrive a few days after. The doctor is aiming to do the EC 31/03. Let's see how this cycle goes. I see you are waiting to start your pills.. Would mind me asking if it is for IVF?

Sending love to you all and positivity.

B


----------



## Dusky7

I missed your post toe Lea 😬 think I need to use my laptop, am rubbish on my phone. That is so hard, after having some, 18 vials?! That is amazing! We had 9, have only used 1 vial over 13 years and 11 cycles. 

Fyfey, I’m the same, already thinking of a miracle happens it will be a January baby... I know it’s mad, and I used to think it will make the fall even harder but got to have PMA (remind me I said that during the 2WW won’t you 😆), I really try and visualise it happening every day 🙏 

I have always been on a long protocol, clinic phoned this avo, no pill, I am worried, mainly because it’s not what I’m used to... surely the dates they have given me for scans etc will change as they won’t be in so much control... 🤷‍♀️

Apparently the pill can completely erase all the good work 🤞 the DHEA has done, who knows, it’s the first time I’ve been on it, and the other things I am taking, normally just do pregnacare and vit D.

Hi Blossom, we have always done ICSI, no pills so will be straight to Buserelin injections, hopefully in about 5 weeks I guess now...

The sun was out here today, makes such a difference, come on vitamin D 🙌😃


----------



## lea86

Dusky that’s fine. It’s not easy using the mobile to do this at all. Because of covid I couldn’t go in with my DH. He came out looking really worried and told me it had gone bad and that they had only extracted 18 sperm and that they mentioned sperm donor. I was shocked and tried to offer reassurance, but said he must have been confused because the consultant was really confident they’ll find quite a bit. Anyway after a long weekend of waiting I was able to speak to someone at the clinic who confirmed he was wrong   bless him! This is why he needs me there whenever these kind of discussions are taking place. Wow, you’ve not used much at all which means we’re probably going to have quite a bit left over. He isn’t keen to donate so will probably go to waste which is a shame. 

Fyfey love the positive attitude. I think I’ve learnt that nothing I had tried to plan this far has come together in the way I initially envisaged so I am trying so hard to hold onto that and just go with the flow. Seems to be like you have mastered that. I hope that your biopsy doesn’t bring any horrid surprises and that it’ll be a straightforward approach to getting your lining where it needs to be. 

Wilberdoo welcome! I hate those progesterone pessaries too! The thought of having to use them twice a day for weeks after transfer is awful. I can see some people have the option of using through the back door but the ones I’ve been sent specifically say only for front use. Don’t know if they’re some cheaper alternative or what! Well the 4th is just around the corner so I am sending you lots of well wishes for a successful transfer, let’s hope that your pressure embryo sticks.

Blossom I think sometimes I don’t actually know what to feel. There’s part of me that is being really pragmatic about it all, I guess to try and protect myself if it doesn’t go our way. Not easy... So have you started taking any meds yet?

Period started today but it is very light so I guess tomorrow may be considered at CD1. When I did a clomid round previously that’s what they suggested but will the clinic and see what they say. So will be starting my injection and letrozole either tomorrow or on Saturday.    Feels like another milestone to have reached given how long ago this journey feels.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

I hope you are all well and taking good care of yourself. 

I have so many things to do and I feel my concentration this entire week is displaced. I just want to eat comfortable food and surfing online for good IVF stories, labour, etc. I used to read at least one book a month but I cannot concentrate at the moment. It is not like me, I am often described as a "hurricane" entering a place. It is not that I am feeling low but it is like I am waiting for something to happen so I can move on with my "normal" life. If that is not clear to you don't worry, it is not for me too .  I will see how I feel in the next two weeks and might get time off from work if I get too unsettled going through the cycle. Is anyone else getting time off work to do the cycle?

Lea86... I think being pragmatic sometimes means we are being protective of our feelings in a sense of trying to keep hoping. This is my fourth cycle so I also sometimes just want to get things done and moving towards the direction I want to go. In response to your question, I am currently taking only the supplements: DHEA (25mg three times a day), Fertility one 600 (a formula that is said to improve egg quality - bloody expensive! - hopefully worthy!) and melatonin. My doc recommended the first two however, after doing my own research on clinical trials, I read some positive reviews about egg quality improvement for poor IVF responders. I've been taking these meds for at least two/three months now, so I hope it gives me good quality eggs and why not more? Next Monday, I am going to my clinic to see the nurse and collect all the drugs for the treatment.
So I am really looking forward to collecting the medication and wait for AF.

I wish a lovely weekend to everyone.

B


----------



## lea86

Blossom - I know that feeling all too well. I’ve cut my hours down, and due to having a tonne of annual leave left I now have the majority of March off which should see me through this treatment. Could be a double edge sword. My job is extremely taxing and stressful so I’m sure counterproductive to IVF success, but given lockdown means nothing to really do, so much free time might mean overthinking everything. 😂 I believe you just need to do what feels right for you.

I’ve bought some alternative things too which I started before this cycle, one being inofolic alpha because of my pcos. I’ve also invested in acupuncture which isn’t cheap, but I enjoy that 45mins to myself to relax and I enjoy the feeling of the needles on my nerves oddly. All in the quest for good egg quality!

I hope Monday runs smoothly and your AF doesn’t keep you waiting too long! 

My DH gave me first bemfola injection yesterday and I also took my letrozole table. Don’t know if I should have felt a surge of excitement?? but we went straight into a family quiz night which was fun. My first tracking scan is on Wednesday at 9am so we’ll see how I am responding soon. 

I’m really missing intimacy with my DH. It’s been a couple of weeks because I was taking them blasted cyclogest (bullets) to bring on my AF. He seems fine, but just feels odd! I cannot imagine using condoms during this next phase so I think there’ll be nothing for a while as if this all goes to plan I’ve only got vaginal cyclogest following ET! 😱

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi how is everyone? I’m feeling very down, this cycle has been a logistical nightmare and I’m just feeling very fed up.
Waiting to hear about my recent scan and blood test, I think I’m late ovulating this month. Hoping I actually do ovulate, I usually do 🤷‍♀️ I find it hard not to be able to plan anything and just waiting waiting waiting   I just want a transfer date and to find out if our embryo thaws, then to deal with the 2ww!

Blossom, Lea I feel the same. I wish I’d just taken leave! It’s hard managing work and all I want to do is chill out. I can’t concentrate either! I think I need a massage or something.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Blossom_04

lea86.... inofolic alpha and acupuncture seem to be such a good combination for you since you have PCOS. I hope it works wonders for your egg quality. I tried acupuncture in the past for my 2nd round of IVF, and I had a good experience (good vibes and relaxation).   Thanks for your best wishes for today. I woke up very early to get things ready ahead of the time of my appointment. I will update you all on my return. Congratulations on your first injection! I feel excited for you. It means things are moving and with a bit of hope in the right direction. I find it incredible how DH has been so patient during the past cycles with all the dos and don'ts of intimacy. We've learned so much from each other during the process that just helped us to grow as a couple. I hope this be a time where you also learn to love each other more through this process. I wish you a lovely week, and Wednesday is around the corner.  

wilberdoo... I hope this message finds you well. I totally understand your feelings as I can get quite impatient at times.  I hope your clinic gets back to you today to give you your results and date to provide you with some comfort when things might happen. If it makes you feel better, give them a call just if your results are sitting in an office somewhere for someone to contact you.  

It is Monday, and I am heading to the clinic in a few hours. I am excited as March has arrived with new hope. I've been waiting so long to get at this stage gain with covid-19 
things have been pushed back, but I now can look forward to my cycle and wait for that precious moment we have been waiting for for so many years.   

I wish a lovely day to everyone,

B


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all, you guys are all so zen and chilled out and positive, it’s amazing!
I found out I have my transfer on Saturday- day 21 and I have already ovulated, so no need for the trigger - just the progesterone pessaries which I’ve started today. 
I felt really ill today as it’s been a very stressful week but I made it and am feeling better now. I ended up not working most of today and just napping and having a bath to relax. We fly to Sydney tomorrow - family trip now - and I’m hoping nothing covid related ruins it.
I have bloods at my Sydney clinic on Friday to check progesterone levels and then just need to wait for the thaw which I’m nervous about as I only have one frostie.  
We live in Geelong in Victoria at the moment but Sydney is really our hone from hone (we are from Bristol) so will be so nice to up there. 
How is everyone lse doing?


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi,

How is everyone doing?

I finally got all my meds with me after visiting the clinic. I am comparing the meds I had on previous cycles, this cycle is different:

*Antagonist med previously.....................now *

Synarel nasal spray................................. Buserelin injection

*FSH and LH stimulant previously ............................ Now*

Gonal-F..................................................................MENOPOUR

*Trigger injection previously .................................... now*

Ovitrelle.....................................................................Ovitrelle

*Progesterone (pessary) previously........................Now *

Can't remember.....................................Cyclogest

I am looking forward to seeing how my body will react to these meds. Fingers are crossed for good quality eggs. 

*Wilberdoo*.... I can't imagine how terrifying it must be waiting to hear about the thawing process. I pray all goes well, believe it and it will!!  It seems that is already going in the right direction you got a transfer date (Horraaaayyy!!!) which is really nice. Have a safe trip and enjoy your family time in Sydney. It will distract you for sure and give you time to think about something else.


----------



## lea86

Blossom - Aww so pleased to hear you’ve got your meds and by the sounds of it the change in them seems to be offering a real sense of positivity around this next cycle. Love it   I am willing you to have good egg quality this time round! When do you start?

Wilderboo - How exciting! That’s come around so quickly and despite you feeling it’s not come together as you planned you’ve successfully made it to the next step. So I hope everything comes together for you and that the family trip creates a relaxing and positive vibe for your embreyo to makes it’s way back to where it belongs! 



Dusky- How did the call with the consultant go? Hopefully you was able to get some clarity. 

Well I have my first scan at 9am tomorrow so fingers crossed my lining is looking good and follies are growing nicely.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Ladies,
I've been loitering around this thread for a few days and been reading all the updates. Looking forward to hearing positive news as we progress along 

I had my baseline scan on Friday with 2-3 follicles in the left and 1, maybe 2 in the right ovary. Started 300 menopur on Friday and had a follow up scan yesterday but sadly there are only two follicles growing in the left but nothing in the right ovary. I don't really know what I expected with my AMH level but I still very defeated. I know we only need one but I just can't seem to make myself believe that the one good egg is in these two . I've been 600mg ubiquinol daily since August so my only hope is that they did make a difference to egg quality.
I don't think there is any point pursuing OE IVF if this doesn't work and though we briefly spoke about DE cycle I am not sure my husband will be that keen. We've spent so much money on IVF during the years .....

Anyways, good news on transfer date Wilberdoo  

Blossom - great you've got your meds, it sounds very similar to mine (bar Buserelin which i only used during FET). Which day are you starting buserelin? Day 2 or 21? Good luck!

Lea - how did your scan go today?

 on all of us xxx


----------



## Dusky7

I m so sorry to post just about me...just wondered if anyone was on that could help me, I am very indecisive! 

Clinic have just called saying did I want to take norethisterone to control my cycle... I was told last week that I would take anything (have always been on the pill to control but can’t due to DHEA this time). She said because they have little experience of dhea at this stage it is new to them so it is up to me whether to take the norethisterone or not...

No idea what to do, if I do and I don’t come on in the right dates it would muck the protocol up, but if I don’t and I come on in the right dates it could still muck it up. They wouldn’t be able to fix any scan dates at this stage, which is tricky for organising stuff...

No idea if I am making sense... I hate making decisions when I have no info about anything, I said what would you advise and she said she can’t?!? X


----------



## Blossom_04

*Dusky7.....* I am sorry you are going through this dilemma. I can't understand why your clinic has a concern with your DHEA level. My consultant recommended DHEA alongside my protocol. As far as I understand, DHEA is the "mother" of all hormones and helps to form all the other hormones. As we get older the level of DHEA decreases and it is "thought" to be the reason for poor quality eggs and overall hormonal performance. Here is some information for your own research:

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/dhea-supplements

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6210617/

In the link above you get to know more about DHEA and one systematic review of the use in IVF/ICSI clinical trials. I hope that gives you some light.

Another person you can talk to is your consultant, he/she should be able to explain better to you and assist you to decide.

Are you taking DHEA on your own research or it has been asked in your clinic?

I hope the above gives you some understanding of your option.

*
Pritamin.....*Welcome and nice you decided to join us! I got my fingers crossed for you.  I totally understand how you feel, however, this IVF life is so crazy that I like to believe that your good egg is growing there for you. When you mentioned DE reminded me what my doc told me... he said he would go with our choice however, I felt a little influence towards the DE path....it is not an easy choice... I applauded who has the courage to go however, I don't feel ready. It is not an easy subject to discuss but hope you can put that aside now and focus on your growing follicles since you have invested so much in it.  Are you on ubiquinol because of PCOS? Do you have any side effects?

Answering your question.... I started day 17, I only have a 21/24 days cycle. My nurse told me to start two days ago so, I don't know if that is ok now. I am waiting for AF so I will confirm which exact day I started.

*lea86....* Thank you so much!  I've started with the Buserelin Inj two days ago. My next appointment is on 18/03. I am looking forward to hearing how your appointment went this morning. xx


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much Blossom x I asked to go on DHEA about 12 years ago, having read about it in Zita West. Because of lack of research they said no, but finally this time they said yes as more trials showing better egg quantity and quality. The issue was about whether to take the norethisterone or to leave it and go naturally until Buserelin. Can’t take my usual regividon as it can cancel out the good work that the DHEA has done. I hate having to make the choices when I don’t know the full info, anyway, I went with norethisterone ite, so they can still be in control and I can know my scan dates etc I was in a panic earlier, thanks so much xx


----------



## lea86

Evening ladies

Pritamin - Welcome! I did the same thing before I wrote on here lol! I am sorry to hear that your baseline scan did not go as well as expected. However, this is not an exacting science and there are certainly surprises in store from all the reading I’ve done, so please try to remain positive! Have you ever broached DE with you DH? I’ve never heard of Ubiquinol what is that for?

Dusky - I think that was the best decision in the end. Sorry I didn’t get a chance to reply before. I pushed for progesterone (although I got cyclogest) to start mine. Just felt that little bit more control was better than plying the waiting game. I’m sure they wouldn’t have offered it if will have adverse implications for you. 

Blossom - So is that 3 weeks of those injections or could it been sooner if at your scan on 18th your fully down reg’d?

It turns out I must have been really anxious because I had a disturbed sleep last night, so I started the day knackered and miserable 😩 clinic was running late and it was so busy they were asking people to wait in their cars to enable proper social distancing... I spent 1.5 hours there for a scan, urine sample and bloods (including another viral screen as I’m egg sharing). Anyway quite positive feedback. Lining forming as triple layer and was at 5.8mm, 16 follicles between 6-10mm and 18 follicles less than 6mm. Good blood flow too, so told no changes to my dose is required. Got a call back this evening after they reviewed my bloods and the Dr said I need to start cetrocide tomorrow. I’m back in for a scan on Friday morning. Seem EC is likely to be one day next week. All seems to be happening super fast! Now for the next hurdle.

Had another acupuncture session this evening which was nice. She’s also treating a nerve issue I have in my arm which is good because it’s been twitching a lot recently.

I was also sent some affirmations today by someone whose been through this process, so I’m the context of trying to maintain positivity I will be saying these daily, and have shared for anyone who believes in this type of thing:

- My eggs are plentiful and healthy
- My womb is warm and my heart is open
- I trust my body, it knows what to do!

Lx 
 For us all


----------



## Pritamin

Lea - thanks for these affirmations, they are lovely. I will be saying them too, hopefully it will help me believe that the golden egg is among those two follicles  . It's funny how we wait for ages to get things going then all of a sudden everything speeds up and you find yourself in a whirlwind going from final scan to EC then ET, then it slows down again to slug speed during 2WW.
We did briefly mention donor eggs when I was very low after my cancelled cycle last month and my DH said we can do whatever I want but I think a lot of that was that he wanted to comfort me. His practical brain would be probably come forward if we were really at that point where we have to think about it. 

Blossom - if your cycles are 21/24 days then starting on day 17 sounds good. I started on day 21 as my cycles are 27/28 days.
Ubiquinol is the reduced form of CoQ 10 and it's more easily absorbable by the body. I'm taking it as it's supposed to help with egg quality. It's my only hope really as I won't have a large amount of eggs harvested so the ones they manage to retrieve had better be good!! 

Dusky - I don't know much about DHEA, all I know that there isn't a general consensus between clinics / nutritionists so I never actually tried it. Norethisterone is basically progesterone, that's what I used in this cycle too. How much are you taking? I took 5mg twice a day, I stopped taking them on Sunday evening and got my period (though very lightly) on Thursday afternoon, then full on that night. Fingers crossed timing will work for you.

I have a scan tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed for some steady growth of follicles. xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Dusky7... I am glad all is well now and you got your scan date. xx

Lea86...I am not sure, that is such a good question. I guess if I am down-regulated means my ovaries are "shut down" and then I will be able to start growing the eggs with menopour. I think it is during this process that they need to increase the checks (scans) so the eggs don't maturate too fast and we end up losing the eggs before the EC. 
I love your positivity, really grateful you shared, as I will also use it to keep myself connected with this cycle.  You have such a good amount of follicles , that is such a good thing. Wish a great scan for you tomorrow, the week has gone so fast.... the end of the week already. 

Pritamin....hope your scan went well today

As for me, I had my 4th injection today, I noticed a few actions happening  (BO loose than normal and some light headache) but nothing too intense. I have not snapped on anyone and all seemed under control.  

Send you all love. xx


----------



## mouse80

Hi all, 

Hope it’s ok to join this thread. I’ve been following for a while but had a chemical in my last fet cycle so was feeling a little sad and deflated. I am heading into my 8th ivf and have low AMH and very few follicles. At my baseline scan this week there was only 4 so likely will only get 1 or 2 eggs. But just hoping that one of those is a good one! Back for my next scan Monday. 

Will be nice to have some others to do this alongside.


----------



## lea86

Good evening everyone 

Mouse - Welcome, welcome! Sorry to hear about your previous cycle not ending as expected, but now it’s time to focus on this one and keep your spirits high. That’s a good start given the circumstances so I hope that you see nice growth at your follow up scan on Monday. 1 great one is all that is needed x 

Blossom - I am full of questions...I think it gripes my husband sometimes because I always want to know that little bit more. My acupuncturist told me that many women go through this process and are led by the professionals and she thinks we should be asking more and challenging where necessary. I’ve taken that on board and realised when you ask you do get the answers without issue. I think if you don’t ask they won’t necessarily share! When I’m feeling crap I can have really bad intrusive thoughts so I’ve approached this whole process as best as possible - from a positive stance and luckily I’ve got some good friends trying to reinforce that mindset. 

Pritamin - How was your scan? I hope both are growing nicely. At least it was not a flat out refusal if you ever find yourself considering it as an option. I discussed DS with my DH prior to his SSR and he was clear that it would not work for him because he didn’t think he could be connected to any child he was unable to create: but, that was not having to realistically face me not having children (as he has from a previous marriage). Anyway, less of the what ifs. I am pleased the mantras are something you like and will be saying alongside me.

Well having an early appointment works much better despite having to be up at 5:45. In and out within 35mins. I have 11 follicles measuring >10mm and 5 at 9mm. Hoping the 9mm will catch up over the weekend so my egg share recipient has a decent amount of eggs at their disposal. My lining was 9.5 and still have good blood flow down there. So told to continue with the letrozole, bemfola and cetrocide until I’m back in Monday morning for another scan. Acupuncture again tomorrow, so looking forward to that, although my bank balance isn’t with these twice a week sessions 😂

Wishing everyone


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all
I’m on my mobile as we are away for the transfer so harder for keep up! Just wanted to pop on to say hi and wish you all luck.

Welcome mouse  

Blossom, Lea - my DH laughs at me for questioning the drs but we are our own advocates and no one else will do it for us. We do so much research and often know more about our bodies than the drs do. I say keep asking the questions!

Sorry I’ve not mentioned everyone, I’ll be back on my laptop on Monday. I’m waiting to have my transfer - had a terrible nights sleep and am very apprehensive as the embryo thawing takes place soon! If I don’t hear anything it’s good news ....    transfer in 3 hrs, will find out in 2 hrs if there are any issues. 

Baby dust ladies


----------



## lea86

All the best wilderdoo


----------



## wilberdoo

It thawed !! Yay!! My little embie is on board


----------



## Pritamin

wilberdoo - congrats on being PUPO!!!!!  sending  all the way to Oz!! 

lea - amazing amount of follicles, fingers crossed for continued steady growth. When are you looking to have EC?

Blossom - great you don't have many side effects from Buserelin. I didn't have any the first couple of times but then I had terrible hot flushes. it was probably made worse by me potentially going into perimenopause. 

mouse80 -   on here too

AFM - Scan went ok. No surprise there really, I have two that are growing, one at 10mm and the other at 12mm. I start cetrotide on sunday and have another scan on Tuesday, EC potentially on Friday / Saturday. All the way back from the clinic I was saying positive affirmations in the car, I really need all the help I can get as I still find it very hard to believe that we could be that lucky to have the golden embryo among these two.

These were my affirmations (thanks Lea)
I'm growing perfect eggs which will give my daughter a healthy sibling.
I trust my body, it knows what to do.

xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

mouse80....welcome on board  I think you did the right thing to join in and chat with people going through similar experiences. I hope your follicles are doing what they suppose to do, growing beautifully for your next scan on Monday.  

Lea86...I think you are totally right. We need to ask questions, it is our body, and we know better than anyone else. Challenging professionals, in many cases, help them to understand you and more insights about your case. I feel this cycle is going well, considering that I took the driving seat for everything. DH just goes along with my IVF treatment decisions, and he feels it is up to me. Sometimes I wish he had more things to ask the doctor because I often do. I research a lot and want to know if certain things could work for us. We are different beings, and he is content with his questions; maybe it one of those things that makes him the man and I the woman.  
Anyway, your beautiful follies are growing, and congrats on the quantity too. I know you only need one to make the miracle, but it great to have many possibilities. Don't worry about the bank account, I've been told that "having babies grow your bank account".  Fingers crossed for that!

wilberdoo....CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!!   It is officially your 2WW from today? I have never done a FET. It seems quite quickly compared to fresh IVF. I hope you will be able to take time to rest and put your feet up. Sending love.      

Pritamin....well, I do have mild symptoms, which only affects my digestive systems. I am on alert for all feelings such as irritation, mood swings and so on... I would hate to have a go with anyone because of the side effects of the meds. 
Good news you follies are evolving.   Soon it is Monday. I like that you also are doing the affirmations. I personally need to start to do every day to build my positivity in this cycle. 

AFM, I had my 6th buserelin injection this evening. I am still finding it hard to concentrate on work and other life commitments. I decided to eat more clean from tomorrow and reduce some of my indulging snacks habits hoping for better mental sharpness and focus.  

Hope you all having a lovely weekend. 

B


----------



## lea86

Wilderdoo - Great news  🙌 when is your official test date? Will you be testing early?

Pritamin - Pleased to hear that both follicles are growing and keeping up with one another. Keep your spirits high! I love the personalised affirmation ❤

Blossom - Ying and Yang... you both couldn’t be that way lol... glad the injections are going well and you’re not having major side affects. I actually stopped eating meat at the start of lockdown and indulged less in sweet things and it’s really helped to stabilise my weight, but somehow I convinced myself that during this period of treatment I should be treating myself so have been eating more crap in terms of biscuits, sweets etc than before   figure that one out 😂 I have lost interest in work too, but luckily I’m only in 1 more day this month. I know I’ll be dreading the return in April.

I had a call back around 7:30pm on Friday saying that the clinic received the bloods back late so they were calling to say I should stop the letrozole, apparently they want me oestrogen levels to rise now. So I am up again at 5:45 tomorrow, hopefully for my last scan and confirmation of when egg collection will be. 
Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend and looking forward to the week ahead.


----------



## mouse80

Lea86 hope the early morning wasn't too painful. Did you get confirmation of when egg collection will be? 

Blossom hope all going ok with the injections. 

Pritamin i am glad they are still growing/ 

Wilderboo good luck in the 2ww. Feels like time slows down in that final wait! Will you test early? 

ATM i had my 5 day scan today and sadly nothing is growing! This is the first time this has happened and feeling a bit down hearted as it feels like at every round nothing has been straight forward. I know it's not over yet but it's not a great start. They have upped my dose and back on Wed for the next scan. If nothing is happened by then i think we have to consider whether to cancel this month. My lining has also decreased since my baseline which is not the right direction! 

Sorry if i have missed anyone.


----------



## Pritamin

Lea - how did your scan go? Hopefully you got a date confirmed for an EC? When is it? Will you do fresh transfer or freeze all and do FET?

mouse80 - i'm so sorry! That is so bloody frustrating. I understand 100% what you mean by nothing has been straight forward, it sounds all to familiar. It's like hurdle after hurdle, it's bloody unfair  going through a cycle is never easy but when you feel things aren't going well it's an added stress that we don't need. Fingers crossed the upped dose will work you but if it doesn't and you end up cancelling, it's probably for the best. 

Blossom - i hope your downreg continues to be smooth sailing

AFM - nothing to report, i'm on day 2 of cetrotide and will have a scan to see my two follicles tomorrow and hopefully will have an EC date confirmed too.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Dusky7..... how are you? How is your cycle going?

Lea86......yes, definitely we are the Ying and Yang, the complete opposite for sure!  We can always forgive ourselves for eating a little here and there...   In my last IVF, I was left with a few kilos to lose, but, I was not eating healthy as I am now. For the last two years, I've been following a low carb diety and doing some intermittent fasting which helps me to keep my weight proportional to my height. It is too early o say. However, I did have more mood swings and irritation last time during downregulation. I guess because of my heavy carbs intake. It is only day 7 so, there is a lot more to come, so I will keep my fingers crossed. On another note... I hope estrogen levels are coming up well, and soon you have your EC. How was your appointment this morning? xx

mouse80.....it cuts my heart to hear you are going through this. I remember very well the feeling. Keep up the energy and positivity, and I am sending waves of good vids to you  ... I hope the meds kick in and help the so need egg maturation.  

Pritamin... I got my fingers crossed for you too.  I hope you will have a date tomorrow for your EC. 

AFM, I am now waiting for AF,  day 7th of Burserelin , nothing much happening.


----------



## lea86

Mouse - Really sorry to hear that your first scan was not as you anticipated, however it isn’t over yet. Its positive that the cycle was not cancelled and the decision was made to up your medication to see if that yields a better response. I can only imagine the frustration that caused especially given you’ve never experienced that before. Do you have a different protocol? I hope everything goes well on Wednesday  

Pritamin - Fingers crossed for the scan m today, hope you get the confirmation they’ve continued to grow nicely and are ready to be collected.

Blossom - I had bought Palio diet books in the past striving to manage weight and PCOS symptoms. I think cutting down in carbs is a good step in the right direction. Oh gosh, well I hope you can keep those pesky symptoms at bay. 

 to you all x x

Well yesterday was quite crap for me. I was told at my scan that there are now only 6 follicles which seem viable. I think the letrozole being stopped so early split their growth. Being an egg donor meant so much to me and I am now in a predicament where there is a high possibility that this cannot happen   My EC is taking place on Wednesday and I’ve had my trigger shot last night. Had a whole fiasco with the clinic yesterday after I left with different people calling me and saying different things. Was also called late in the evening saying based on my blood results I needed to go and take an ovulation test   my husband and I both feel that this end part of our experience has not gone well, and as much I know from reading peoples posts this is the IVF rollercoaster, I realise that clinics have a role in reducing that anxiety and need to be as on point as possible. So tomorrow is D day...I’m hoping some of those ones that appeared to have stopped get a final boost so some woman out there doesn’t get a call telling her it’s game over! I know there is clearly still hope for my husband and I as I stand by the words that you only need one, but if this works for us it means I’m highly unlikely to be able to attempt to be an egg donor again as most clinic have an upper age limit if 35 which I’m approaching! Had to refocus my mind and I am trying hard to be positive! x


----------



## Blossom_04

Lea86.... Oh noo, I wouldn't expect that result at that stage of the cycle with any medication, but as you said, this IVF is really a rollercoaster. Keep your positivity at the best as you can. It might be that the trigger injection will give that final kick to the egg maturation. 

Stay well.


----------



## Pritamin

Oh no Lea86, I’m so sorry to hear that. Sending you hugs.
Did they say why they think only 6 seems viable? Did the others all stop growing? That’s so strange at this stage... I’m keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow and hopefully the trigger will give them a boost This whole IVF is such a cruel game   

Mouse - how are you holding up?

Blossom - it shouldn’t take too long for AF to arrive, hopefully you can start soon

Wilderboo - how is 2ww treating you?

Afm - had my scan this afternoon. The two follicles are growing nicely one is 19 the other is 18mm so I have my EC booked for Friday at 12:30  
I’ll have to take the trigger at 1.30am on Thursday and won’t be able to eat or drink anything from 6am on Friday but this is a tiny price to pay. 
I came away quite positive from the scan as the doctors said the follicles look really good (not that that means anything) and my lining is beautiful (however beautiful a lining can be🤣).
I hope this positivity will stick with me.


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey guys,

I forgot how LONG the 2ww is  I still feel pretty chilled but I want to know one way or the other.  This is it for us, if it doesn't work we will be happy with our beautiful son and get on with life, with more money and less stress  If it does work, i'm excited to build a little family and give our son a brother or sister, and enjoy the amazing newborn smell again.  (I'm pretending to forget all the hard newborn stuff at the moment ).

I have started testing already   Only 4dp transfer.  If feels like i'm doing something even though I know it'll be negative.  I'm hoping if it's worked, I might show a positive from Saturday or soon after (7dp).  I think it was 9dp when my son showed up positive.  I'm a nutter I know, but 17 March seems so far away (that's my OTD).

I've had some strange twinges and feel a bit grumpy but that is my normal PMT so no idea what's going on.  I'm due to get my period between now and Sat but no sign so far. Not sure if the progesterone holds it off?

Pritamin - great news on your follies, I love it when they tell you your lining is beautiful  Makes you feel proud lol.  Good luck for EC lovely  

Lea - so sorry to hear that, it really is a rollercoaster, made worse when the clinics aren't helpful.  I had a great experience the first time with my Sydney clinic, and this time doing it interstate has been awful and made a stressful time even worse - and I only had basic treatment really. We pay a lot of money and I don't think it's too much to expect some decent treatment!  I hope you get a few more - I can't remember, do follicles equate to number of eggs? I can't remember before I had EC if they told me how many I had, I had to wait for it to be over and they left a sticky on my hand with the number of eggs (think it was .    Anyway I hope it all goes well and you get a good crop of eggs so you can do the egg sharing.  I really admire you doing that, I considered donating my embryo but couldn't do it.

Blossom & Mouse - how are you doing


----------



## Jodimorgan

hello, this is my first post and first round of IVF.
I wanted to join for some support as I am fingers crossed having a 2 day transfer tomorrow morning.
I only had 2 follicles so 2 eggs collected yesterday and a call this morning to say they both fertilised and they would like to put them both back in tomorrow, I have a history of re-occurring miscarriage I have had 4 natural pregnancies in the past 16 years. 
I am nervous, excited and terrified all at the same time.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Jodimorgan and welcome to this not so great journey that is called IVF. They usually say life is about the journey, not the destination but this isn't true for fertility so I'm keeping everything crossed for  you that  you reach your destination in 9months 
Do you have any children? Re-occurring miscarriages must be so so tough. Did your clinic say what could cause them?

2 out of 2 fertilised is fantastic!! are you putting both back? I'm sending you  for a successful first IVF. xx

wilberdoo - haha, you're a serial tester, I love it! i guess it takes away the stress in the first few days of 2ww. Hopefully you'll see the second line on Saturday 

lea - how did EC go? xxx


----------



## Jodimorgan

Hi Pritamin

I do not have any children... yet! (that's the optimist in me). there is nothing that looks like it is causing them 3 have been in the past 3 years and I am 40 now, so low ovarian reserve and the eggs are as old as I am. The first I was in my 20's and that was a late MMC at 20 weeks.  

yes they have already said that they will put both in as its a 2 day transfer and realistically they haven't go the option to select the best one plus my age so we are just going for it with everything crossed.

Thank you for replying and good luck to all going through this time.


----------



## Blossom_04

Evening everyone! 

Pritamin...I feel delighted to know your cycle is going well, cheering for you!!! Good luck tomorrow with your trigger injection. 

Wilberdoo...What do you do to get distracted? I am only doing the injections at the moment, and I find myself thinking about IVF 24/7. I pay attention to every symptom hoping the medication is doing its job. We can't blame you for testing early... I remember testing early, too, on my last cycle.  

Jodimorgan... welcome! I wish you all the very best on your transfer tomorrow. I can only imagine how hard it has been for you. I can also understand why you have mixed feelings. However, I am sending all the good vibes, so this to become your special moment.   

AFM...I had such a bad headache today, and I am still waiting for AF. I was told to expect light or heavy AF, but I was not told that it was going to be late with the injections. Has anyone had any experience of no period while on buserelin injection?

Sending the love,

B


----------



## mouse80

Welcome Jodi 

Lea86 i am sorry to hear about this, how are you feeling? 

Blossom hope you are feeling ok.

Pritamin, glad the follies are both still growing. 

ATM I had another scan yesterday and there is some movement with one follicle at 13 and a couple around 10 and a couple still under 10. I am a bit worried this one is going to jump ahead and the others wont catch up. I have had a couple of cycles where we have had to abandon because of this. But will just have to wait and see, back tomorrow for another scan. I had my second pfizer covid vaccine yesterday and today i am feeling rotten! I am glad i have had it a good while before EC as wouldn't fancy the after affects of sedation plus the side affects of this. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Jodimorgan

Hi All 

Thank you for the welcome 

Blossom, I had been having shorter cycles around 25-26 days and when I was on down reg my AF did not arrive until day 33, it was pretty light though and only lasted 3 days.

Mouse80 thank you for replying too and I hope you are ok

AFM - I had both embryos put back in this morning, I was not told grading as it was only a 2 day transfer, they did say they look for 2-4 cells at this stage and I had one at 4 cell and one at 5 cell and they said both were good quality, now for the 2 week wait this is the bit I have been dreading OTD is the 25th March.

Good luck and happy Thursday all


----------



## Pritamin

Jodimorgan - congrats on being PUPO  here's to a quick 2WW. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Which clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking.

mouse80 - that's great news!! Go follicles, go!! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. How come you got the covid vaccines. I was under the impression that people who are pregnant or trying to get pregnant are advised not to. There's so much conflicting info out there, it's mind-boggling.

Blossom - any news on AF?

Lea - how are you, how is your testing going?

AFM - transfer tomorrow at 12.30. I had my trigger shot at 1.30am today. Fingers crossed both follicles contain an egg and they both fertilise. I know, i know, i want too much! We only need one....

have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## mouse80

Yay Jodimorgan great news. Hope the symptom spotting doesn’t drive you round the bend! 

Pritamin hoping EC goes ok and that there are two lovely eggs in there. Yes you are not supposed to have the vaccine if you are planning on getting pregnant but I had the first one in Dec and figured it would be better to have the second now while I don’t have an embryo inside. I work in the a NHS and weighed up the pros and cons and decided it was better to have it. Clinic said just don’t have it after embryo transfer.


----------



## Jodimorgan

Sure pritamin, I am under St Barts, I am a type 1 diabetic so needed to go with a clinic that was consultant led, they have been great working with my diabetes team, I cannot fault them. 

Good luck with transfer 

Thanks everyone for the best wishes keeping everything crossed


----------



## Blossom_04

mouse80....fingers crossed for your follies tomorrow. I was intrigued to know you had the vaccine. I don't know where I got the information from that I shouldn't take any vaccine if I was planning to get pregnant in the next 6 months. Now that you said you had yours, I am trying to think where I got this information from.   
How big (mm) the follies need to be in order to the clinic to go ahead with EC? How many days do you have for your follies to grow? 

Jodimorgan.... congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Thanks so much for sharing your experience with buserelin, I really appreciate it. My cycle has been short for the last few years 21/24 days. Are you taking time off work? What will be your pastime till OTD?

Pritiman....Best of luck with your transfer tomorrow!!!   I am still waiting for the monster to arrive.  

AFM beautiful people.... I am waiting for AF. This has been a long AF cycle already. I normally have a 21/24 days cycle and today is 28 days cycle. I hope it comes tomorrow I have strong PMS. 

Sending good vibes to you all.
Love,
B


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey guys! Always nice to wake up in the morning and see all your posts  The benefits of the time difference over here.

Blossom - I hope AF comes soon for you, PMS is the worst.

Jodimorgan - congrats on being PUPO!! and good luck for the 2ww  I started off very zen and now... not so much   

Mouse - good luck with the scan and I hope you feel better soon  

Pritamin - good luck with EC!! have everything crossed for you  


AFM - I am a bit of a wreck! I've got awful PMS symptoms which I think is because of the progesterone, and as I get nearer to the date when I should get a definite answer, I am more and more stressed, which is definitely not a good thing!  Tearful, cramps, feeling very flat and very irritable.  I am trying to distract myself with work as it's busy and lots of interesting things to do (lucky I love my job) but I am not very patient and everyone is driving me mad.  I was very short with a few people yesterday which is not like me!    I didn't think I would mind to much what the outcome was and I guess that's probably still the case, but the waiting and the unknown kills me.  I am a bit of a control freak (ahem) and very organised normally so I don't like not knowing or not having any control.  I thought the testing was helping but now I'm not sure  honestly I'm a mess, I forgot how crap the 2ww is.  My OTD is next Wed so less than a week to go thank god.  I am hoping any positive will show up on Monday but of course I'm actually hoping it will show up earlier.  I've tested each day since 3dp 8dt and I'm now 6dp 5dt - i don't recommend this  

Babydust to you all    Bloody IVF


----------



## lea86

Evening Ladies!

Was unable to message yesterday so apologies if I miss some things in my responses!

Jodimorgan – Welcome…hope your embies sticks with you! Nice to have more folks joining this thread. I was referred to Bart’s a few years ago but decided against staring IVF treatment at that time. I really found them to be efficient and helpful. Is that still the case?

Blossom – The dreaded wait! Because of my PCOS I could never have waited for that to come otherwise I probably would not have started treatment until July lol! Hopefully it’ll make an appearance soon. Never imagined there’d be a time when I willed on my period!

Pritimin – Wising you all the best for your egg collection…exciting times. You are definitely not wanting too much… 1 creates more odds than 2! I holding out that you’ll have two lovely embryos to choose from.

Mouse – My friend had a cycle where one jumped way ahead and they decided to continue let that overcook so to speak and focus on the other that maintained a similar rate of growth is this something your clinic has spoken about? Fingers crossed they level themselves out and you’ve a good few to choose from. Did you get Pfizer because you work for the NHS? I’m intrigued as to who seems to get what. I haven’t had mine but all of my team were given AstraZeneca apart from one person who has CF and she got Pfizer so I just wondered whether it’s actually better. I did not get mine with colleagues as I was doing this and did not want to think it didn’t work because of the vaccine..hahaha!

Wilderdoo – 6 days away from OTD I can imagine it feels so slow. Did you test really early last time round? I am not sure what I will do tbh, as much as I want to say I’ll take your advice 🙈 You sound really positive about the future either way, but I am holding out that you will announce the first BFP in this thread. 

Well what a mad few days!! 5 eggs from the 6 follicles, all mature. 3 have fertilised, but the embryologist said my DHs morphology was not great which he hasn’t taken well. As awful as it sounds, he would rather the issue be with me not to dent his pride. We’ve been here before and I’ll let him go through the motions and a bit of self-pity! My transfer is scheduled for Saturday (Day 3) as they don’t want to wait until 5. I had an awful EC experience as my body cannot really tolerate certain medicines, I was so ill afterwards, vomited twice and decided to lie and say I had passed urine just because I wanted to be at home and curled up on the sofa. Only felt better this morning when I woke up. Cannot imagine going through that again! Due to the low number of eggs I was not able to egg share, and when I asked the clinic if I could try again if this cycle was not successful I was told no! Apparently, because of my BMI they will not give me anymore medication as their ethos is natural and mild…I mean, if I didn’t respond as envisaged you would think upping the dose would be the answer! Egg sharing meant a lot to me, but I’m being encourage to think about us (which seems selfish given where I started out) Anyway…I don’t think I will use my clinic again as they caused a lot of confusion and there was quite a lot of misinformation shared between my last scan on Monday and EC. I am feeling really relieved to be at this point and although I thought we’d have more embryos based on those early scans, I take from this that I can produce eggs and we do have some fertilised… Feeling a little more at ease and simply going with the flow. Plan to have a late evening acupuncture session on Saturday evening my last one. Need some new affirmations!


----------



## wilberdoo

Thanks Lea!! I hope so  
you sound like you've had a crazy few days!!! I'm so happy you have some fertilised eggs and hopefully your hubby will soon recover from the bruised pride   Good luck for your transfer!! I hope that you feel better.  Your clinic do sound like they have an 'interesting' way of doing things! I get the natural and mild as much as you can but I agree, why would you not up the dose if it's likely of having a better impact?  Hopefully this cycle works well for you, but if not hopefully another clinic will help you do what you want to do re egg sharing.  Anyway, i hope those little embies keep growing nicely and you have a successful transfer on Saturday     

Well, lunch break over, better get back to it!!! I'm ready to test again  it's like a compulsion LOL.  Speak tomorrow ladies x


----------



## wilberdoo

I couldn’t sleep and was just googling ‘what’s the earliest you got a bfp after FET’
and I decided to get up and test so I could just get some peace! I’m 7dp 4 dt tomorrow. I got a very faint second line on a FRER !!! I think it’s a bfp!!! I’m so happy!!!!!!! I’ll test again in the morning to see if it’s got darker. 
I hope I’m not imagining it   Christ it’s a roller coaster. I couldnt even imagine this was going to work


----------



## lea86

Really pleased for you wilderdoo! That’s such great news! Hopefully that line will grow stronger and stronger so there is not even a question of it being your imagination. Serial testing paid off in the end.😂
Congrats  

Talked it out with my husband today and he feels better now thank god! My ET time has changed again! So now I’m going in earlier in the morning, as someone’s got cancelled. 
I’ve been feeling quite crampy although I’m taking 200mg of utrogestan three times a day! Horrible feeling! Well there no looking back after tomorrow...make or (I don’t want to say it). This 2WW is going to be hard! 🙈


----------



## Pritamin

Wilberdoo - whoooooop! Congrats on your BFP! Can’t wait for your morning test update. So happy for you, fingers crossed it’s a sticky one!   

Lea - woah!! That sounds like a super crazy rollercoaster. I’m sorry you didn’t get to be an egg donor as I know it meant a lot to you. Great your husband feels better. Good luck for your ET tomorrow.
How many will you put back?

Mouse80 - how did your scan go today?

JodiMorgan - how is 2ww treating you?

Blossom - any news on AF. It’s so annoying, it turns up early when we don’t want it but then makes you wait when all want for it to come. 

AFM - EC went well. I worried that I’d ovulate before as one was already 19mm and the other 18mm on Tuesday. They collected both eggs   and the follicle sizes were 19 and 23mm so one grew quite a bit since Tuesday the other didn’t.
Middle of the day sedation knocked me out and I’ve been really sleepy all afternoon.
We’ll get a call tomorrow to see how many fertilised  
DH struggled with sample giving, he’s been up since 4 in the morning then was very busy at work and also had a job interview in the afternoon so he was a bit stressed but managed to do it eventually and they said sperm was very good quality which is a relief as he hasn’t had a semen analysis since 2016. He also got offered the job so all in all a successful day  

Sorry if I missed anyone, it’s difficult on the phone xx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

wilberdoo..... I can't wait for your next update; it sounds really good a fainted line! Fingers crossed, the line keeps getting darker.  
It is really hard not to test. I admire who managed the 2WW without testing at all. On my last three cycles, I tested many times before the OTD. I won't promise myself anything this time. I go with the way I feel. I hope this result has given you some relief and a sense of calm. 

lea86....3 out of 5 is an excellent fertilization rate. I know you expected much more as you wanted so much to do egg sharing. As someone else here said, you can always try with other clinics. They might work differently, and you may still help someone else out there. I understand that more medication doesn't mean more eggs. However, maybe a few changes here and there might improve the scenario for more eggs at EC in the next cycle. However, as you might know, it is never a guarantee. Good that DH feels better; it is also not easy (I believe) for him to hear such a predicament. As for you, I hope you have a safe transfer and a fab time on acupuncture. Let us know your new affirmations.  

pritamin.... every stage of this IVF can be quite worrisome. It is absolutely fantastic your results, nature is at your side.   It is exactly what you needed. Fingers crossed all is going well. I am looking forward to hearing your ET update. 


AFMI, I haven't had a late period for more than 20 years??!!... I am getting emotional about this. But, I will go for a hard run today (I hate running). I need to stimulate my body to bring this AF. I noticed I had strong PMS before last night injection, and this morning the PMS is mild again.


----------



## Pritamin

Blossom - it’s so frustrating to wait when all you want is to get going. Hopefully the run will help. 

I just had a call from the clinic, both fertilised!!! They aim to take them to day5 and they will only call if something goes wrong with their development. If I don’t hear from them then no news is good news.   so ET is planned for Wednesday. God, such a relief even though I know we are far from out of the woods yet....

Xx


----------



## lea86

Hi Ladies



Pritamin -Congrats on both of them doing so well! Sounds so positive... keep the spirits up! Hoping the time flies quickly for you so that you can safely get your embryo(s) on board! Will it be 1 or both?

Blossom - Always seems to be the way isn’t it! 🙄 I don’t think I’ve ever Googled, how to bring on AF quickly lol...but I am sure some interesting results would come up. Is that one of the side effects of the medication?

Wilderdoo - How are you today? Was the line darker on your next test? 🤞

Jodimorgan & Mouse - Thinking of you both!

Is it just me, I keep asking? 🤨 Arrived with a full bladder at the clinic for 10:15 as instructed and was supposed to go into the theatre at 10:45! At 12:15 I was called in...was not happy, I had gone to the toilet once, but then was busting again after they refilled me back up. Nearly ready to get started and I needed to just release some 😂🤣😂 was awful. Thereafter transfer was easy and quick. They replayed it popping into my womb and gave me a little picture to keep of it. OTD is 26th and I am PUPO! 🥳 So pleased to be over this hurdle. I had one 3day grade 2 put back. The other 2 embryos are being kept in the lab to see if they reach blastocyst stage and if they’re looking good, we’ll have 2 frosties! Either way I’m so relieved!

New affirmations:

- I love my body, and my body loves me
- I completely trust my body with our embryo
- My womb is ready to nourish and protect


----------



## Pritamin

Love, love, LOVE your new affirmations!! And congrats on being PUPO  . Will you test early? 
Quite annoying about having to wait for transfer, I had the same multiple times before. I mean come on, they ask you to arrive with a full bladder so they know that you’d be bursting. I know sometimes they can’t time it as they could have tricky transfers but still.. not fun. 

I still don’t know how many we’d put back if we were extremely lucky and both reached day 5. I read conflicting info (what a surprise). Some say if one embryo isn’t as good then womb would try to get rid of both and some studies say that it’s good to put two back even one with worse quality than others as that would become the cheerleading embryo (I think your womb would work harder to keep it if there were too or something like that). Only time will tell. For now I’m just hoping I won’t get a call until ET. I think they usually make the call before midday so I’ll be a nervous wreck up until noon every day 🤣


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all
Pritamin   for your embies! Bring on day 5  Lea! welcome to the 2ww   I nearly fell over when I went to the clinic for the transfer as I got called in after about 5 mins of arriving. Last time pretty sure I had to wait busting for an hour or more   good luck! Love the affirmations ❤

Blossom I hope AF has arrived! Honestly it’s so hard isn’t it, everything just seems to be so difficult sometimes. Big  

Jodi and mouse, hope all ok.

So, I’ve been testing and testing, line is getting darker   I’m just holding out for a confirmation on Wed. I think I might have a UTI as I have some pelvic pain and I can’t stop weeing - but could be pregnancy related? Will go to the gp to test and see. Feeling very tired but extremely excited, with a dash of fear!


----------



## Blossom_04

Happy Mother's Day!

It is still early for some of us but let embrace the blessing.  

Pritamin.... Great news, on the embies!!!   I know it is hard saying than actually do. However, I hope you are having a relaxing time before you become our next PUPO  lady! 

Lea86.... What beautiful affirmations, I love it! Thanks for the tip. I think the medication dried all out. You poor thing had to wait for so long...I don't like waiting and I only start drinking more water on my arrival. I completely dislike the feeling of having a full bladder. Congratulations on being PUPO   You are all having your BB on board and I am happy for you all. 

Wilberdoo...Thank you. It is pretty hard to wait for something that you never had to wait for.  It is fantastic that the line is getting darker   soon is your OTD. Does your clinic offer a blood test on OTD? 

It is mother's day and I want to feel and share the love to all the beautiful mamas in my life. I am trying my best to keep sane and being busy to get the AF. But there is nothing happening. I was going running yesterday. But, it didn't happen. After reading a post of someone saying that stress also stops AF. I decided to light a candle and pour lavender oil on myself and have a meditation. I feel better this morning which I think could be the effect of the meditation.   I had a bad PMS a few days ago however, now I feel it is all going away when I want it to intensify in order for me to have my AF. It has always been like that so, I cannot see why this time is different (in theory, I know - buserelin). But, I don't want to alarm myself. I know my appointment is coming and I know this can be all postponed because of this, but I need to tell myself that all will be ok. I need to trust my body. I need to be faithful and hopeful. I can only show that I am being if I face this believing in my words.


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi pritamin, sorry you are still waiting   come on AF!! Glad the meditation helped, I’m sure the positive thinking will also help  

Yes, I get a blood test on OTD (Wed). 3 days to go!  I think from memory I might get further tests and a scan at 6 weeks which is awesome.


----------



## Pritamin

Wilberdoo - amazing news on the stronger lines.  fingers crossed for Wednesday’s blood test. I guess they’ll have a repeat test a couple of days later.

Blossom - I can’t believe this bloody AF. Come on now!!!   Maybe give your clinic a call to see what they say. It’s easier said than (im)patiently waiting but these few days don’t really matter in the grand scheme of things. Not that this eternal wisdom of mine is of any help to you at the moment. Sending you hugs xx

Hello everyone else 

Afm - I’ve been very zen today knowing that I couldn’t get a call from my clinic as they don’t call on Sundays. So zen in fact that I forgot to take my morning cyclogest, what an idiot!   I realised 4 hours later... 
back to worrying tomorrow morning whether I get a call or not. 

Have a nice rest of the weekend everyone


----------



## wilberdoo

Any luck blossom? ?
How are you doing pritamin? 
I’m pretty sure I’ve got a UTI, so uncomfortable! Off to the gp tomorrow. I’ve had it since Friday I think but thought it might be pregnancy symptoms- now it feels worse so will prob get some antibiotics. I think that’s ok during pregnancy?!

I have to go and pick up some more lovely progesterone pessaries tomorrow - I called the nurses at my clinic to tell them about the positive tests so she told me to get more as I have to take them for another 2 weeks. It’s good I guess but they are so gross!!


----------



## mouse80

Wilderboo fantastic news the line is getting darker. Sorry to hear about the possible UTI, hopefully your doctor can prescribe something. 

Blossom, how frustrating for you. Hope AF comes soon. 

Pritamin keeping everything crossed there is no call. I find that waiting such a huge distraction and struggle to think about much else! 

ATM I have been up and down to london like a yoyo! I had a scan on Friday and my lining was still thin and there was a lead follicle but they wanted to push for some of the others to catch up. So back on Saturday my lining was 6mm so still thin but improving. The lead follicle was 20 and the smaller ones around 13/14 so I think they will push for the smaller ones and let the big one go. My estrogen was also low. So back today for another scan and bloods. My daughter has developed croup over the weekend so I have barely slept, initially I was worried about Covid because of the fever but it’s not. Hopefully EC will be wed or Thursday but I have a feeling my estrogen will still be low meaning eggs unlikely to be mature!


----------



## dojiejo

Thought I would join, I am a little late to the discussion but have been following the thread. 

I had egg collection on the 4th March, the whole stim part of the cycle went very quickly, though I did start vomiting and showing signs of OHSS before egg collection and have felt pretty rough since, really hoping that everything is on the improve. 

I have PCOS and high AMH for my age so was extremely fortunate that we had 28 egg collected, 22 were mature and 19 fertilised. We managed to have 6 embryos tested on day5/6 and frozen so currently waiting patiently for an update in a 1.5 weeks. Even though we have 6 embryos frozen, 3 only just made it to being frozen. It only takes one, though I am extremely worried that we won't have any PGS normal embryos. 

mouse80 - I hope you smaller follicle catches up and that you. Have you had both of your COVID vaccines? I have had my first and tried to get my second before this cycle but didn't manage to. I now need to see if the timings will work if we have any embryos to transfer. 

wilberdoo - so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you and hope you don't have a UTI. 

Pritamin - The waiting for phone calls are the worst. I have everything crossed fro your transfer. 

Blossom_04 - Hope your AF has finally decided to make an appearance. 

Jodimorgan & lea86 - Congrats on being PUPO, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Pritamin

Wilberdoo - how frustrating about the UTI. Hopefully the doctor will be able to give you something.

Mouse80 - makes sense about waiting for the other follicles instead of focusing on the other one. How do you feel about it? How worrying about your daughter, must have been an awful experience. Was this the first time she’s had croup? How old is she now?

Dojiejo - welcome! Amazing result on the EC, not so much about the OHSS symptoms  so are you PGS testing 6 and waiting for the result of that? I never realised it took this long. Fingers crossed you’ll have a few good embies in there 

Blossom - any update?

JodiMorgan / Lea - hope 2ww is being kind to you.

AFM - no call today, phew... 2 more days to go..


----------



## Jodimorgan

Hi All 

sorry for the radio silence my DH has been unwell so been looking after him and although working from home its been so busy catching up after the 2 weeks up and down to the hospital.

Lea86 - I really can't complain about Barts they have been great and worked with my diabetic team all the way. Congrats on being PUPO I hope you are passing the time well.

Wilberdoo - Congratulations on the BFP it's so exciting.

Pritamin - I am glad EC went well, I have everything crossed that you are good for ET 

Blossom - I hope AF has popped in, I know the frustration of the only month you want her to turn up and she takes her SA time.

Mouse80 - I hope the other follicles are bubbling away for you.

Dojiejo - Amazing EC I hope you are feeling ok.

AFM - I have sore boobs, a bit of nausea, some cramping and exhausted, but this could be a mixture of progesterone and the fact that hubby is not doing so well at the moment, my OTD is the 25th and I am going to try to hold out simply because it was a 2dt and I am not 100% sure when it would be possible to see a line.

I hope everyone is good fingers crossed that we all have a good week.


----------



## lea86

Wilderdoo – Hope that is still apparent and dark, and the UTI is resolved? I don’t have cyclogest which means I can only insert in one place Wouldn’t have minded being up to mix it up a bit lol.. But despite it being annoying its all for a good reason.

Pritamin – I wrote the affirmations on some magic paper and stuck them on the wall opposite out bed so I say them morning and night. DH asked where I got them from (me…am I incapable of making positive statements I had to think ) and why they were up. My mum has them in her house and always has, and he knows that she believes in speaking things into existence. Anyway, as you said no news is good news so this is looking super positive! Keep up the good work embies! 

Blossom – Yes my advice to anyone would be  go half full and top up once you get there! I hope that you are still not waiting for that darn AF to arrive…If I remember correctly next apt was 17th or 18th right? Meditation with the oil sounds wonderful to try and get that equilibrium. I have been slacking with my mindfulness app at the moment, do you use this?

Mouse – Sorry to hear about your daughter. I had to google croup as I don’t think I have heard of it before. Hope she is feeling much better. How was your follow up scan? Willing those other follicles to grow nicely so you’ve more at EC. Do you have a confirmed day yet?

Dojiejo – Hi!! Nice of you to join us. Sorry to hear about the OHSS and how it made you feel. Had you intended on doing a fresh transfer rather than FET? What made you decide to do PGS if you don’t mind me asking?

Jodimorgan – Pray you DH is on the mend. That is pleasing to hear that you’ve had a good experience with them. I think if we were back in or around London again, I would consider them for a further cycle.  Your OTD is the day before mine and like you I don’t currently feel inclined to test early with this 3dt. The cramping is odd, I don’t have sore boobs but  get strikes of pain every so often! I am trying hard not to think about it and have not googled anything.

AFM – Of our 2 embryos left to develop to day 5 one was perishing and 1 became a good blastocyst so we decided to freeze it. I had said I was not going to freeze only 1 at the start, but then I couldn’t consider not at this stage. Aside from that I am filling my time with some independent work I took on when I decided to go PT and it has been keeping me busy without the stress which means the days are going quite quickly.

Spreading for all of us ladies!


----------



## Pritamin

Hi ladies, just a quick update from me. Unfortunately both embryos stopped developing so no ET for me 
I’m not sure where to go with this. I know I’m not ready to give up on having another child (and I know that I should and I AM forever grateful for my daughter) but the path is not clear and sadly I don’t have time on my side to ponder and decide...
I’ll have a follow up with my clinic but I’m pretty sure the consultant will say we won’t have much change for OE.

Sorry for lack of personals xxx


----------



## lea86

So sorry to hear about your embryos. I hope that you can find some solace in getting as far as you did, and that after a follow up consultation you’ll be on a clearer path to achieving baby no2. Don’t lose hope, take some time to process everything and most importantly be kind to yourself


----------



## wilberdoo

I’m so sorry pritamin   that must have been very hard news to hear. I hope your consultant can give you some options. I have no idea if you’d consider donor eggs and it would be such a hard decision to make, but could be an option? I hear you though about not having much time to consider options. We had to use donor sperm - the decision came after lots of heartbreaking discussion but in the end we had no option as my husband has no sperm. The point of me saying this is that our son couldn’t be anymore a part of our family even though we used a donor. I guess donor eggs are different for you as the mother but it might be worth considering if you desperately want another child. Big hugs to you, look after yourself whatever you decide xxx


----------



## mouse80

Just a quick one from me but just wanted to say Pritamin I’m so sorry you got this news. I can completely understand the lack of clarity on the way forward. I hope you can speak to your clinic soon. Thinking of you and hope you have lots of hugs tonight,  I have had this news myself before and I know how difficult it can be.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Pritamin....I am so sorry for what happened.   it must be devastating to hear such bad news when all seems to be going in the right direction. Take time to rest and reconsider your options. Sending lots of love and peace to you. xx

mouse80.... I am glad your daughter is well, with covid in the ar, it is worrisome any fever or coughing. I hope your lining is building up nicely for your embie and ready for EC. Fingers crossed for you. xx

Dojiejo....hi there - welcome!!! Wow!!! I am super impressed with the number of eggs you managed to get, glad you are well though as OHSS is no joke. The IVF waiting game is complete torture. Hope you soon have some news about the PGS. xx

Jodimorgan.....I hope your DH gets well soon. As for you, hope these are all good signs although, I understand that progesterone can be quite deceiving in many aspects. Anyways, I hope things keep getting better. xx

lea86....appointment in two days, I cannot wait. I randomly chose a youtube channel for meditation I don't have a particular one. I quite often chose one that suits my goal for the day. As for you,  it must be good to be busy as time passes by when your mind is occupied. xx

Thank you all for your personal messages and good wishes. I am sorry about my silence. I was feeling dreadful for the last two days. My AF come on Monday with great relief. My appointment is on Thursday. I can't wait to have the scan and see how things are.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Pritamin

Thank you girls for your kind words. I'm hoping the clinic will call me today to book in a follow up call with the consultant.

Wilberdoo - After my awful scan in February when the AFC was zero I got in touch with 3 clinics in the Czech republic that do DIVF. I did an excel sheet (love a spreadsheet) comparing what they offer, their success rates, price etc. It is certainly an option that we are considering but then it is so hard to give up on OE. It's harder than I thought actually. My ideal scenario would be to try another OE cycle then move to DE but that would be around £9-10k so that's another thing we need to consider. Covid cases in the Czech republic are also quite bad at the moment so not sure how feasible it would be to travel there and then back to the UK. But then it would take us 2-3 months from when we enter the programme to get to ET and a lot can change in that time... So much to consider and talk through with DH. He is happy with whatever I decide in terms of whether i want to try again or just stop. He is an only child and I am not. I couldn't imagine growing up alone and he couldn't imagine growing up with a sibling. My brother lives back home in Hungary so we won't have cousins nearby either....
Anyway, i'm sorry to have rambled on. Is it your OTD today? Fingers crossed for nice high beta (if i remember correctly your clinic will do blood test.

mouse - have you had a date set for EC? you said you've been here before. when was this and how did you decide to carry on with OE? If you don't mind me asking that is. I am just trying to weigh up my chances and I know that my chances for an OE child is less than minimal...

Blossom - I'm glad AF made an appearance at last! Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Lea - how are you feeling?

Doijeo / Jodimorgan - i hope you girls are OK.

xxx


----------



## mouse80

Just posting a quick one so sorry for lack of personals. 

Pritamin I’m doing an access fertility multi cycle package which is open to anyone under 45. It’s 2 fresh and any frozen cycles for £8500 (though think this varies slightly depending on the clinic). We are at the lister in london but commute in from Brighton. Medication is on top. I have had a good experience with lister. 

Sorry can’t write back to you all... EC is this morning. Am just waiting to go down! Very anxious about whether we will get a decent egg as there is a really big spread of around 5 follicles but some now huge and some pretty small.


----------



## Jodimorgan

Hello 

Pritamin - I am so sorry for your news, be kind to yourself!

Mouse - Good Luck with EC 

Blossom - I am glad AF turned up, but sorry you haven't been feeling well.

I hope everyone else is ok.

I have just been working, looking after my man child (DH), walking and completing Netflix trying to take my mind off of what may or may not be happening on the inside.

xx


----------



## Pritamin

Mouse - Good luck for your EC, I hope you get a good number of eggs xxx


----------



## lea86

Pritamin - Did you get the call back as anticipated? Hope you are ok! It’s really good to hear that you and DH can have open a discussions and he is supportive.

Mouse - How did your EC go today? These follicles have minds of their own...if only our brains led their growth, our eggs at EC would be plentiful! Thinking positively for you re: fertilisation.

Jodimorgan - Man child made me giggle but I know what you mean. Are you feeling you’ve enough going on to keep you occupied then? Netflix need some new material ASAP I watched way too much since this pandemic started.

Wilderdoo - Hope all is well and you’re still riding the BFP wave.

Blossom - So pleased AF arrived, not so pleasing that you’ve been unwell. Hope you’re ok the mend and excited for your scan.

AFM - I don’t have much to say, same **** different day at the moment. Enjoying being off work though, probably a little too much  Hope I didn’t miss anyone x x


----------



## dojiejo

Pritamin - I am so sorry about your embryos. Sending you lots of strength and love. The whole fertility journey is such a difficult one. I understand the wanting to try with your OE and the difficulties surrounding DE. Our circumstances are clearly different, as I am in a same sex couple so we knew that we would have to use donor sperm to be able to have a family. My wife has never wanted to get pregnant, so the choice about who to try to have a baby was easy. I have always been worried about how my wife would bond with our baby when we got pregnant and when we had our son. When we were discharged from hospital after our son was born, I found my wife the next morning absolutely sobbing holding our son. I asked her what was the matter and she replied that she loves our son so much and that she couldn't love anyone as much as the love she has for our son. The love between them both is amazing to see and all of my concerns about my wife bond with our son has a complete non issue. 

Mouse - Good luck with EC, hope it all went well. 

Jodimorgan - Hope the 2WW is going ok and the progesterone isn't causing to many issues. Have you got any good suggestions for some Netflix watching?

lea86 - I'm glad that you managed to get a blast in the freeze, fingers crossed this transfer is successful. The plan was always to do a FET due to my risk of OHSS. We decided to do PGS due to my age (41) and to reduce the likelihood of further miscarriages. PGS doesn't mean you won't miscarry but hopefully the chances are lower.

Blossom - glad that AF arrived, sorry you have felt awful, hope you are starting to feel better. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Wilberdoo - have you done your offical test. Everything crossed for some great beta results. 

AFM - Tomorrow is my first day at work post everything going on, worried about the long day I will be working but hopefully the shift goes quickly.


----------



## mouse80

Blossom good luck with your scan today. 

Pritamin I hope you are doing ok. We have had the donor egg conversation many times but it is complicated. I hope the clinic give you some guidance about whether you can try something different with OE or not. 

Hope everyone is doing ok Lea86
Jodimorgan, dojijo? Sorry if I’ve missed anyone 

Wilderdoo - Hope all is ok still with your BFP

Sorry for the short message but feeling pretty miserable as after getting 7 eggs yesterday (amazing for me!) I had the call today to say only 2 had fertilised and were mature. For a day I felt relief that maybe I could not jump straight into another fresh round and perhaps we might get an embryo to freeze but that isn’t going to happen. If we make any blasts then they will both go in. Now on the roller coaster of waiting for the updates. Urgghhh I hate this part, I could tell from the embryologists tone of voice that it wasn’t great news. I’m a bit frustrated as I did ask the nurse when they booked me for transfer about pushing on for another day as I’ve had a previous cycle which should a good few follicles with a lot of spread in terms of size, but only 1 egg collected and I think  it’s because they wouldn’t release as not mature. I wonder if they had left me for another day then a few more mature eggs may have been ready.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

I hope this message finds you all well. 

Pritamin..... I hope you soon have that conversation with your consultant. 

Mouse80.....I am sorry you feeling down today, sending you lots of love . I hope these two embryos keep developing for you.   It is certainly devastating when things like that happen. I think you have a point there in relation to waiting a day or two longermaturity. I am not an expert at all however, I noticed that instead of waiting one or two days clinics tend to keep schedules rather than changes things over. It might be good to discuss your points with your consultant to clear out your thoughts. 

Jodimorgan.....I hope you and your "man child" (I had a good laugh at your expression) are well. Netflix has been so good to get us distracted during the lockdown. 

lea86......Enjoy your time off work and rest. Hope all is going well. 

Dojiejo.......I hope you had a good day at work. 

The day finally arrived. I had my scan today and the medication is working. However, I had good news and bad news. The bad news is that I had an enormous cyst on the left ovary. In addition, I also have a suspected "polyp" right on the place of implantation. The cyst might burst and the body will absorb. The suspected polyp might not be a polyp and if does not disappear till the end of this next stage. The clinic will look for embryo freeze and the supposed polyp will receive a biopsy.  Now, the good news is that I have 1 AF (antral follicle) on the left ovary and  8 AF follicles on the right ovary. I was so pleased to hear the counting as my AMH level last result really shocked me having all these possibilities shed some light upon my heart. I am starting with the menopur tonight which should give my life back. I must admit that I haven't been myself in the last few days. So, I am really looking forward to having my hormones back.


----------



## Pritamin

Lea - our consultation is booked for Monday. We’ll have to wait and see if the doctor has anything up her sleeve or if we can come up with a different approach that would give us more eggs without compromising quality.

Dojiejo - thank you for your words. I was actually sobbing as I was a reading it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing it ❤. When do you expect results of PGD testing?

Blossom - what a rollercoaster of a day with this good news / bad news combo. Amazing news on the follicle count though! can I ask what your Amh level is? Great news that you can start the cycle and hopefully both cyst and suspected polyp will disappear by the end of stims and it looks like there’s a sound plan in place in case it doesn’t. What dose of menopur did they put you on? Also, do you know your fsh level? Sorry about all these questions, I’m trying to think about different approach for me with OE. Fingers crossed for your cycle!!  

Mouse80 - I am so sorry EC didn’t go as well as it could have. It’s so frustrating when you have an inkling but the doctors don’t seem to listen. It might not have made a difference but you had concerns and now you won’t know what would have happened... but anyway, fingers and toes crossed that those two embies are strong and stubborn and will carry on growing for you and you’ll have your happy ending  

AFM - we had a chat with my DH and I was so relieved when he said that he thinks we should try another OE cycle and if that doesn’t work give DE a shot. This is what I was hoping for but I am so conscious that it costs a lot of money and I haven’t been working since our daughter was born so he carries the heavy financial burden.
We’ll see what the consultant says on Monday but I have a feeling she’d say DE but I want to know if there is even the slightest chance with change of protocol maybe that it could work with OE.


Hello everyone else - sorry to those I missed from personals; it’s really hard to look back and type from the phone. Xx


----------



## Blossom_04

Pritamin...It is good that you are exploring your possibilities and seeking the best for your family. It is a huge decision on going for DE and since your DH is also on board either way you can only feel positive about it. I've been putting on 450IU  of menopur and 0.5ml of buserelin. This is my first time having these medications. In previous cycles, we had one or two eggs to transfer however doctor belives the egg was not of good quality so the reason for not ending up in pregnancy. Three years ago my AMH was 6.3 pmol/L my last one a few months ago was 2.5 pmol/L. I feel I have no time to waste as my AMH is declining. Unfortunately, I haven't checked today the result of my FSH level. If I find out I will let you know. I am investing in this protocol believing that this time is going to work. I can only share my story when it ends however, I think a change of protocol is a good thing to invest in if you both agree, your healthcare professional and yourself with the new approach. You have lots to ask your doctor on Monday and that is the best way as IVF is very personal in a way that exploring possibilities that might work for you. Good luck with your searching. xxx


----------



## dojiejo

mouse - I'm sorry, sending you lots of   I have everything crossed your 2 embryo's make it to blasts. The waiting is so difficult. 

blossom - sorry to hear about your cyst. I hope the change in protocol gives you a positive result. Sorry you haven't been feeling yourself. The waiting to start a cycle and all the hormones does not help to feel yourself. I agree that it is worth exploring a change in protocol. We changed clinics for this cycle, our last clinic wasn't going to change anything and felt that it was my age and therefore egg quality that is the issue of not getting pregnant a second. However our new clinic has slightly changed things and I have had closer monitoring which I think has made a massive difference for this cycle. I also added some vitamin supplements for a few months before this cycle. 

Pritamin - I am glad that you and your husband have come up with a plan. Good luck for your consultation on Monday. 

How is everyone else going? 

AFM - I have had a quiet day today after a busy, long day at work yesterday. I feel exhausted today! 

Our PGS results came back quicker than we expected and much better then we were expecting, with 4 normal, 1 low mosaic and 3 abnormal embryos (i'm sorry I know this is probably difficult as I know many on here have low AMH). We are waiting for a follow up consultation next week for the plan for our FET, I am hoping for a natural FET as that is what we had when we got our BFP but it unfortunately ended in miscarriage.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

I hope you are enjoying your weekend. 

Dojiejo....I believe that it is worth trying new approaches in IVF (generally) as it might give the success we seek. Hence, the reason we changed clinics. The one we have now has a different approach. I am still under the loop so let's hope our rainbow bb is waiting for us on the other side.    You are so sweet and thoughtful. I am rather thrilled about your achievement in getting so many eggs.   I am sorry you had to go through a miscarriage, such a difficult thing to go through. I can only imagine as I never got pregnant in my life.  Congratulations to you for having 4 normal ones! When did you say a natural FET what exactly that means? No medication? I hope you are off this weekend and have time to rest. 

AFM, I had two menopur injections and I certainly feel better.  

Lots of love to you all. xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Sorry for the absence it’s been hectic and I couldn’t seem to login on my phone  

Doji - great result with the embryos lady! Fab news ❤

Mouse - I’m sorry you didn’t get the result you wanted - I’m rooting for your two embryos  

Pritamin - good luck for your appointment and I hope you can use OE lovely. Your DH sounds very supportive ❤

Blossom - you have been on a roller coaster! Hope you are feeling better  

JodiM & Lea - how’s the 2ww going lovelies?

I’m hoping that’s everyone and I’ve caught up properly! 

Afm I had my blood test last Wed and it confirmed the BFP. Still in shock to be honest. I did a clear blue digital last Tuesday and another on Friday and it changed from 1-2 to 2-3 so that was reassuring. It’s 14 days since transfer today; I’ve got another blood test on Monday and then a scan, I think in another 2 weeks or so. 
Just trying to enjoy the news but also it’s such early days I’m staying cautious.  I just don’t feel ‘right’ which I guess is a good thing  . I pretty much have felt like this since about 3 days ish post transfer. Still on the pessaries too.


----------



## dojiejo

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. 

Blossom - I keep thinking about your cyst. Did the clinic say anything about it before you started your cycle? I have had cysts in previous IUI cycles and they have always not gone ahead with the cycle and waited for it to go away. Natural FET is not having any medication to develop your lining prior to the transfer. You have scans and wait for your body to ovulate naturally. I will still use progesterone support.

Wilberdoo - massive congrats for the official positive. Hope your blood test on Monday shows things are going to plan. 

Pritamin - I will be thinking of you for your appointment on Monday. I hope you get some answers and a plan that works for your next cycle.

Mouse - hope your embryos are growing strong. 

JodiM & Lea - How is the 2ww going for you both?

AFM - I have my follow up appointment on Thursday, looking forward to the planning the next step, so fingers crossed we can do the transfer with my next period. I had my 2nd COVID vaccine yesterday. It is a relief to be able to get them both in before any transfer.


----------



## SuperMaria

Good evening ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining! I was in the previous Jan-Feb cycle buddies, did a 3 Mild cycle package which unfortunately ended up with a BFN  

I got 2 frosties left so I've just started natural FET and hope for a transfer this week  

Congratulations for those who just had a BFP and big hugs to everyone else


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Wilberdoo..... yaaaaahh a baby is coming!!!  Congratulations honey and all the very best in this new path!!! I am so happy for you. Miracles really happen and thanks for sharing so we can have hope that one day it will happen to us too. xxx

Dojiejo.....Thinking back.... I had a scan two months before the starting of the treatment... I actually didn't have a scan (apart from blood tests) on the day I picked up the medication. What I know for sure is that I didn't have any cyst on my ovaries back in December 2020. I had some fibroids that was really small which my consultant said I should not worry as it didn't affect the treatment. Now, I am thinking that the fibroid is growing and they think is a polyp ( I don't know) or the other way around. My consultant said that there was no point to stop now as he thinks it is better to get the eggs and freeze and deal with the issue later. There is also a possibility that the cyst may burst and so the body absorbs the fluid. As I said before, what concerns me is not the cyst but the other things that is more like a "polyp". I am looking forward to the next scan on Thursday to see exactly the development of things. I have been advised to avoid exercise ( I haven't been doing much but these days I am "craving yoga")  Congratulations on having the second vaccine, right on time before your FET! Fantastic! 

SuperMaria....Welcome and great you join in. Are you transferring the two embies?

How is everyone else this weekend?

Send love and strength to all of you.


----------



## Pritamin

Wilberdoo - yay!! Congratulations on the hcg result. It’s always so reassuring. 

Dojiejo - great news on the test results!! That is super positive, fingers crossed you can have a transfer on your next cycle.

SuperMaria - welcome and I’m sorry about your fresh cycle BFN but it’s amazing you have two Frosties left. Chances are that you will have your golden egg in there 

Blossom04 - I hope your scan on Thursday will give you a positive outcome. It might be different because I had estrogen producing cysts but we had to abandon the cycles when I had cysts, like Dojiejo says.
Either way there is no harm in going forward until the next scan and I really hope the ‘polyp’ will turn out to be a non issue.

Mouse80 - thinking of you and your two embryos. I hope your ET will go ahead today and you’ll be out next PUPO lady 

Afm - nothing to report. We have our consultation this afternoon.


----------



## lea86

Pritamin - All the best for your consultation today! I hope that they give you an opportunity to do an OE cycle.

Supermaria- Welcome, I had been following the previous months cycle buddies and saw some of your journey as I started in February (but late in the month). Really sorry to hear about your negative result, however, positive thinking for this upcoming FET!

Dojiejo - That’s great you managed to get that in. I’m so annoyed I didn’t have time to as if we are actually allowed to travel abroad I’m going to be inhibited. Have you a long wait for AF to arrive?

Wilderdoo -  So pleased for you! A really positive story to follow. Let’s hope the rest of us on this thread get to that stage. 

Blossom - How are you getting on with the injections? Are you doing a scan soon?

Mouse - I hope that you’re feeling better. I too had some of those questions after what I considered to be a poor outcome given where we were during scans etc, but as I was told, you only need one and quality is all that matters. In essence, we only had 2 from my 5 so there is hope.   What has the update been? 

Jodimorgan - Hope everything is going ok your end! 

AFM - I’ve been having terrible cramping pains and really sore boobs. I don’t know what to make of it as I took progesterone for 7 days at the start of my cycle and I didn’t get these symptoms but don’t what to overthink it. My DH and I went shopping yesterday and I caved in and brought a pack of pregnancy tests. We agreed to do it on Wednesday morning! ☺ I just want to know now...


----------



## mouse80

Lea86 good luck with the wait for Wednesday and fingers crossed you get a bfp. 

Dojijo great news on getting your pgs results and 2nd vaccine! Hope you felt ok. I felt like I had a bad hangover for a few days! 

Pritamin been thinking of you today and hope you had a helpful consult. 

Supermaria hi and welcome, we cycled together last month. 

Wilderboo that’s fab news. 

Blossom hope your follicles are growing well. 

ATM we had one embryo to transfer today which was an early blast. A bit gutted there wasn’t more but trying to stay hopeful that this could work.


----------



## Pritamin

Lea86 - fingers crossed for your test on Wednesday. I  you see those beautiful two lines.

Mouse80 -  to you and your blast on board. Congrats on being PUPO, you’ve made it this far which is certainly a huge achievement. Fingers crossed for you. Xxx

Afm - We had our call with the consultant and although she was quite pragmatic about our chances and said DE is our best option she was also kind of on the same opinion as us to try one more time with OE. It’s all a numbers game and we never know when I will have that one good egg recruited.
She didn’t think changing the protocol completely is a good way forward as I did produce two eggs and both fertilised so the protocol worked in that sense. The only thing she said was to maybe even reduce stims to 275 but we will see about this on the baseline scan.
I’ll have to wait for my withdrawal bleed and we agreed that I’d have a scan around day 21 to make sure I didn’t develop a cyst (and get it sorted before next cycle if I do) then all going well starting on my next proper period. 
We did briefly chat about DE and she suggested the same clinic I have my eyes on in Europe. She wouldn’t suggest we do DE in the U.K. 
anyway, I’m feeling quite positive about the future because we have a plan in place.


----------



## wilberdoo

That’s great news pritamin, sounds like you and your consultant are on the same page and have a plan which is always a nice feeling. 

Lea good luck for Wed, you did so well not to test!!! Symptoms sound positive!  

Mouse congrats on being pupo and I hope the little bean sticks    I’m sure they wouldn’t do the transfer if it didn’t have a good chance x

Blossom good luck for you scan - hope it goes well   X

Hi supermaria! I had a natural FET too. Good luck for transfer, keep us posted xx

Doji good luck for Thursday and I hope you get a plan sorted. Great you had the vaccine! 

AFM I have a scan on 8 April - nail biting wait until then I think! I wasn’t sure if I’d be allowed to stay here or not as I don’t want to upset anyone with the pregnancy. I’ll keep the chat to a minimum.


----------



## Blossom_04

Hello everyone,

How are you today?

Pritamin...it sounds that you are pleased and optimistic with the conversation you had with your doctor. I am happy for you because at least your doctor sounds reassuring and understanding. I hope your next iVF cycle run smoothly.    Just out of interest, why does your doctor want to reduce your dosage to 275?  I understand that more dose doesn't mean more eggs or egg quality. However, I just wonder what is the reason for the change if you don't mind sharing. Thank you. xx

Lea86... It is not easy not to test early.  You have done so well  to get that far and so close to your OTD without testing. Fingers crossed for you! 

Mouse80.... Congratulations on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed that baby snuggles in nicely.  

Wilberdoo....thanks for your good wishes.  I am looking forward to read your pregnancy updates.  

AFM...I have been researching this cyst and this suspected polyp.I came across several retrospective trials saying that there is no change in outcome stopping the treatment because of a cyst. I agreed with my doctor at the time but reading here some of your experiences where the cycle got cancelled made me think whether it was a good decision. I confess there is so much out there with divided opinions. I want to check now some of the national guidelines for cysts pre-stimming during iVF. Apart from this, I have been busy picking up old projects. I have a few trousers to repair so I will attempt to fix them.


----------



## dojiejo

Hope everyone is having a lovely start to the week and enjoying the lighter evenings.

Blossom - I'm so sorry if I have caused some stress regarding the cyst. It might be because of your protocol that they aren't concerned. Maybe just called the clinic/ask on your next appointment about their rationale. Good luck with the fixing your trousers that need to be repaired. 

Wilberdoo - I remember the very nervous wait for the first scan with my DS. Hope you have a few things to keep your mind busy. Hope the progesterone support isn't causing too many 'side' effects. 

Pritamin - It sounds like you have had a productive chat with your consultant. Sounds like you have a good plan in place. You did well with producing your two follicles on your last cycle. I know it is easy for me to say but it really is quality over quality and you just need one. I really hope your golden follicle is waiting for your next cycle. 

mouse - fingers crossed for you 2ww, hope it goes quickly, without any stress for you. 

lea - I found the 2nd half of the 2ww the toughest time. I seem to have more symptoms from the progesterone in the second week as well. When is your OTD? Fingers crossed. 

supermaria - Welcome. Are you going to have a trigger asa part of your natural cycle?

AFM - I am currently studying as part of my job and have started a new module today! It is weird having all lectures on line!


----------



## lea86

Afternoon ladies!!

Thanks for all of your well wishes! OMG it was a BFP, beyond shocked….I have never seen or held a positive pregnancy test in my entire life (from me)   Still early days and OTD is not until Friday but I am cautiously excited/happy! I think it just goes to show that even when you feel you’ve been dealt a blow mid-treatment you still need to try and stay positively focused. Will retest on Friday using the one the clinic gave as the nurse will call wanting the result.

Dojiejo – It definitely was harder, the first week was a breeze. I just knew what I was feeling could not just be from progesterone because I took it at the start of this cycle. No sore boobs, no pains…nothing. The pain has really calmed down now so am I wondering whether it was implantation pains. The boobs are still sore as ever though! 
I am doing a course too, but I missed the last online lecture as it was EC and totally forgot to log on this morning after I did the test! I prefer the online learning to be honest, but I did a module last semester so have had time to adjust.

Blossom – Hope that you can get the clarity you need regarding the cyst and suspected polyp, a curve ball but one that sounds easily rectified. I tried to stay away from google as much as I could during this treatment because I agree, you can always find information supporting or against what you’ve been told. Official guidance is best! Good luck with the trousers.

Wilderdoo – I am still keen to hear how things are progressing for you! Wishing you all the best for you scan on 8th. Have you got to arrange travel plans again or will that be done locally?

Pritamin – That sounds like a really positive consultation and definitely something to hold on to. A plan is always helpful to keep your thoughts positive. Is the reduction being suggested to try and further improve egg quality? Are you planning to go straight away or will you have a break? Genuinely excited for you 😊

Mouse – I had a 3-day put back in, and I was thinking this is never going to be good. The blast we had, was not frozen until day 6 because it was not quite there at day 5! Honestly, you’ve got this! No saying this could work, it’s this will work! Keep up the faith 🙏 x

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dojiejo

Lea - massive congratulations on the BFP, how exciting.     everything crossed for your official test date. This module is my second online module as I have just finished another on last month. It is great to be able to get drinks, walk around and eat whenever I want to. However I am easily distracted, today this distraction was watching a pigeon defend it territory on a roof by pushing other pigeons off of it!


----------



## Pritamin

Omg lea86   A very cautious congratulations to you. I’m so thrilled for you    
Can you remind me of your protocol? 

Blossom - I’m sorry if I made you stress about the cyst. Mine were estorgen producing so that could mess up with stims but yours might be different. Hopefully your scan tomorrow will give you some much needed clarity and peace of mind 

Wilberdoo - please don’t leave, not only am I happy to follow your journey but your success gives us all hope too xx

Blossom / lea - to answer your question about reducing the medication, my understanding is that she doesn’t think I can produce more than 2-3 follicles (based on my Amh and AFC) so a lower house dose could work just as well (and my eggs wouldn’t be fried from all the stims)

Mouse80, jodimorgan, SuperMaria - I hope you’re all well.

Dojiejo - your comment about pigeons made me laugh out loud 

Sorry if I missed anyone xxx

Afm - nothing to report really. Xxx


----------



## mouse80

Lea86 lovely news on your bfp. I’m hoping things go smoothly for you and the wait for OTD and scan goes quickly. 

Dojoijo hope the online course is going ok. It’s so east to get distracted isn’t it. I’m WFH mostly and have found all kinds of distractions to avoid looking at the screen! I’m looking forward to going back to face to face work. 

Blossom how’s it going? 

Wilderboo do keep us updated, it’s so hopeful when others get bfp. 

Maria hope you are doing ok? 

Pritamin I hope you are doing ok.


ATM not feeling very positive but I know the cyclogest really affects my mood so trying to hang on to the fact that part of how I’m feeling is hormones. I have emailed my consultant as feeling frustrated about the outcome of this cycle and feel they need to have a look at what could be improved.  Had the conversation again about DE and my other half really isn’t keen. I feel like I’m getting to the end of my tolerance to continue to do OE cycles (I’ve done 8 in a year including 3 months off in the first lockdown). My DD goes to school in sept and feel like I’m missing out on previous time with her with all the trips up and down to london for ivf as it takes out most of a day. I’m going to test on Monday but at the moment don’t have any symptoms.


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi, wondered if I can join and hoping this is the right group.

I am 2dp5dt with 2 embies on board and this morning woke up totally down. I feel normal which in itself feels odd and like its not worked this time.

I am on my first cycle with my current partner although had 2 previous cycles with an ex (Fresh - 1 5AA - BFN and FET - 2 5BA and 3BA - BFP with 1 and early MC).  My current partner and I managed to get pregnant naturally last year but this ended in MMC at 6-7 weeks.

Everything on this cycle so far has gone amazingly. We had 11 embies, day of transfer we had 1 5BB and 1 3BB put back and on day 6 were told that we had now got 3 5BBs to freeze. 

I am on high amounts of Cyclogest (guessing because of MC history) 2 x 400mg twice a day.

As I said at the start of this rant, I just feel normal, like the Cyclogest is not really impacting me. I know that 2dp5dt is so early still but I'm going mad so thought speaking with others in my situation might help. I am about to turn 38 and just want so desperately to have my family.

My best friend has just announced she is pregnant with her 5th and whilst I am over the moon for her, I am not sure I can take watching her have another child while I cannot.

Sorry for being such a downer, just need some help to lift me up and give me hope its all going to work this time.

Ruth


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Ruth, sending you   I think we’ve all been there. As much as you are happy for your friend popping out babies (sorry for the expression but I also have a friend with 5) it is totally normal to feel upset about it. It’s just not fair.
On the more positive note though, your cycle sounds amazing!! You have every reason to be optimistic. In the cycle that gave us our daughter I felt absolutely nothing. Zero, nada, nil. I was also on 2x400mg progesterone. I was so sure it didn’t work that I was genuinely shocked when I saw the two lines. This lack of symptoms then carried on throughout the whole pregnancy. If I hadn’t seen her on scans or had my belly growing I wouldn’t have known I was pregnant.
So lack of symptoms really does NOT mean anything. You have every chance for it to work.  xxx

Mouse80 - I hope you get reassuring answers from your consultant. Did your OH say why he isn’t keen on DE? But for now let’s just hope that this cycle worked and you won’t need DE


----------



## ruthie1710

Pritamin - Thanks for the words of encouragement and your kindness, it really helps .

I've been trying to catch up on this thread and follow everyone's stories. I just want to say I wish all of you luck for now and the future and am sending love, hugs and baby dust to you all.

I honestly think each and every one of us are superstars for coping with what we have to go through and even more we try and lift each other's spirits when its a low day.

Anyway I have stopped the tears for now and am just trying to cling to the fact I am PUPO and early on so let's hope it all keeps going well.


----------



## Blossom_04

Congratulations Lea86!!!! eeeeeeehhhhh     on your BFP! It brings a huge smile to my face reading such positive and amazing news.  

Dojiejo and Pritamin.... please don't worry. I would have found out somehow why my doctor is pushing things through with the cyst. Thanks for sharing your experiences and for cheering for me every step of the way.  

Dojiejo... good luck with your studies, I also like distance learning as you can be on your PJ's watching a lesson.   

Mouse80.....I'm sending you lots of good vibes...   You have gone through so much emotionally and (maybe) financially. I am on my 4th attempt and I don't wish to be in this position again never. I hope you and your DH can come to the conclusion about what is the best way forward for your family.  I totally agree with you regards the email you sent to your consultant. I also would look around and see if stay with the same clinic is the best option.  I hope you are feeling better today.  

ruthie1710 - Hi! Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear you have been through a lot to get where you are now with many painful experiences. I really hope the universe be at your side as it looks like it is. Congratulations on such great embryo grades and for the frosties. I have low AMH and it fascinates me when I see people have extra to freeze. It is amazing!!! It is still early days give it time and maybe you start or not feel the symptoms. It is so different from woman to woman. I just hope you get your BFP. When is your OTD? In regards to your friend, I am so sorry for the way you feel. I am the total opposite. I cried so much when someone in my family did not share with me she was pregnant until the baby was born. I love buying gifts for babies and I love to be included. It is just me I guess (I guess people were trying not to upset me but they did). Nevertheless, your feelings are so valid and you should not feel any different from the way you feel. I just hope you can cope with your best friend having a baby in a way where you feel fine. Anyway... I wish you the best in the coming days. xx

Pritamin....thank you for the good wishes.xx

I hope all the other ladies are doing well today. 

AFM.... I will update you on my return from the clinic.

Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## ruthie1710

Thanks Blossom, best of luck at the clinic. Do let us know how you get on.

My OTD is a week tomorrow, 2nd April. I won’t test sooner unless I dream I’m pregnant (as have had that on both my previous BFPs).

I know I’m so so fortunate to have good egg numbers and Frosties. I do count myself lucky for that. Hope upon hope they will be for future children and not needed now as my on boards will stick.

I love being Aunty Ruth for sure - still melts my heart that her 16 year old son still calls me that ❤ and I’m super happy for her. I suppose if this makes any sense it’s not that I’m unhappy about her situation but about my own and her news just reminds me that I’m sad I’m not in the same boat.

Anyway fingers and toes and everything crossed that it will work out for us all in the end xx


----------



## lea86

Hi all, thank you for your positive remarks! OTD tomorrow and a call from the nurse at the clinic.

Dojeijo – Your last message made me literally LOL like pritamin. My course is really interactive so I have no time for that, but where we live, we have 2 ducks who come  here over the summer and they’ve just arrived again so I was sitting there watching them when I was supposed to be writing a report earlier in the week.

Mouse – I hope you are in a better mood now. Whilst I have not done as many rounds as you I had quite a long road to getting to the point where I am, and it isn’t easy at all. A positive reframe is to think that your DD would absolutely enjoy having a sibling. I am praying that you get a positive result on Monday, how many days post ET will it be? Did the consultant come back to you with anything reassuring?

Ruthie –  and welcome! Congratulations on being PUPO. That’s a really good outcome of your cycle. I hope your embies are starting to snuggle in. It would definitely reduce the heartache that comes from seeing other having babies. Did you decide to put two back or was it the clinic? Mine were clear if it’s a good embryo they don’t really consider 2. Keep positive, you’ve already surpassed a good few hurdles. If you don’t test early, I will have pure admiration – I tried and failed 😂

Blossom – Hope the trip to the clinic was positive!

Thinking of you all!


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi Lea congrats on your BFP. My clinic were same as yours and would recommend not having 2 if there is a top quality. I insisted however and they let me have 2. Being 37 with no children I accept the risk of twins and felt it would give me the best chance of a BFP. 
My previous IVF I had one top quality and got a BFN and then two (one good and one excellent) and got BFP with single that ended in MMC.
So now I’m older and with previous experience we thought it best to just go for it and push for 2.
I think I’ve been getting twinges but not sure if it’s wind LOL - I’m on 4 lots of cyclogest a day! Other than that I feel perfectly normal which makes me worry but everything makes me worry with this scenario lol.
Anyway huge congrats again, I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Jodimorgan

Hi All 

I hope everyone is ok

Lea congratulations on your BFP, I hope you have a great pregnancy 

Dojeljo - happy studying I am about to start a prince2 course and I blinking hate studying.

Mouse - good Luck 

Blossom - I hope all is going well 

sorry if I missed anyone 

AFM - Unfortunately today was my OTD and I got a BFN I expected it as I started to bleed yesterday, I am ok today but I have realised I cant keep doing this multiple miscarriages and now a rough protocol, so my husband and I have discussed that we are going to take some time for us as the last 6 years have all been about babies, making babies, not making babies, wondering if we will ever carry to term etc, so we are having a break will get ourselves back to being ourselves and then possibly start an adoption journey... But tonight I am just going to have a wine and eat my body weight in chocolate and deal with my sugar levels tomorrow

Good luck to all of you waiting to start, in the 2ww or in the early stages I really do have everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Blossom_04

Jodimorgan....     I am so sorry honey, I hope you feel loved and supported at this time. I totally understand how you might want to take a break from all this madness that is IVF. I wish you the very best in your journey and hope the best for your family. Hope you are enjoy your glass of wine and you chocolate you deserve!  Sending you lots of love and  a ted bear hug. xoxo

Ruthie1710.....I totally understand your point and how genuine you are with your feelings. I just thought how interesting and how different we all are. In the past, people would remind me  (indirectly) that I have a problem (they would assume that I had as they never asked me) as they would hide (or getting hesitant in being explicitly happy)  their pregnancy from me. I thought it was so hurting because I am so happy for others and I was hurt because I was thinking why people would think otherwise. These are things we all face in different ways and levels.  I am ok now and I don't care anymore.  But, at first, I felt really hurt. A lesson learned for me. Anyway, I wish you a calm and relaxing week ahead. As you said: "it will work out for us all in the end".  

AFM, I left the clinic more anxious than when I entered. Last week I had a total of 10 follicles between the two ovaries. Today, I only have three follicles measuring 2x14mm and 1x15mm. Where are the rest of my follicles?    I know it is quality over quantity but I would have felt better by having a little more growing follicles specially with this common odds with ivf. On the good side, my cyst has reduced significantly and the suspected polyp is smaller then 2cm and is not growing. The plan is to see how things are on Monday and decide the way forward (again!). I feel I am living life in the edge. I will do Lea's affirmation to keep my positivity.   

Sending love to you all. xx


----------



## lea86

Jodimorgan - I am really sorry to hear your outcome, and that the whole thing is taking a toll on you. I hope the wine etc tasted fabulous, and I wish you every success with whatever decision you and DH make in future.   Adoption, should you take that route is a wonderful thing to do. Two of my aunts have and they’ve given babies/toddlers a wonderful alternative life. Anyway for now enjoy the down time with DH x

Ruthie - Well done for standing your ground. I totally understand why you pushed for it and if I’m honest the thought of twins is appealing to me. My husband has identical twin brothers and whilst his mum said it was hard, she said it was also so special. I really hope that you are successful this time round. I think the first thing I noted was bloating, then the terrible cramps and sore boobs, but I think everyone’s symptoms can be so different so it’s a tough one really. I was literally talking to a friend today who is pregnant via IVF and we were discussing how we experienced stimming side effects so differently.

Blossom - Oh, I can relate to that experience. Same question I had and feeling like it was a kick in the teeth, but you’re still very much looking like ET can proceed and you’ll have eggs to work with! I am pleased to hear that you’re taking steps to remain positive with saying affirmations. Also really great news regarding the cyst and polyp which I hope continues to bring some comfort when weighing out the other aspects of the scan results.

AFM - Clinic’s test confirmed my result this morning.  Over another hurdle down, but definitely more to come


----------



## ruthie1710

Jodimorgan - I am so sorry to hear the result this time and fully appreciate your need to take some time out. I hope the wine tasted amazing and that you and DH can take some time to really enjoy being with each other without the stresses this journey brings. Wishing you all the best for wherever you go from here.

Lea - huge congrats again - am sure it will be a happy and healthy journey from here on out. My clinic were really good to be fair, think they just have to try and out you off as there is a push to reduce twin pregnancies from IVF but I would happily have twins - especially with no children and being nearly 38 - if I can get a family in one and not have to do this again then all the better. 

Blossom - I'm sorry to hear it didn't go as expected but am glad you still have some follies to work with. Also, I don't know if this will help but I had more eggs (and they were mature) collected at ET than my scan showed follies - and by a significant amount (at least 6 more) - hope this helps to keep you hopeful. Keep up with the affirmations and positivity and I am sure good things must be on the horizon.

AFM - totally low day again today but getting used to it, just don't think I'm going to feel any better unless I suddenly get any symptoms or see the BFP on a test. I literally don't even feel like the 1600mg daily progesterone is giving me any symptoms so its mad! I've got good energy, I'm feeling almost the best I've felt in ages apart from mentally! Just trying to think, its still super early, we have had such fortune the whole cycle with great numbers and results and the scan pic I have showing these beautiful beaming dots put there in my uterus must all hopefully lead to the best result of all and no symptoms is just another lucky outcome (although honestly what I wouldn't do for some nausea or sore boobs lol).

Love and hugs to all on the group xx


----------



## dojiejo

Glad I made a few of you laugh with the pigeon distraction.

Jodimorgan - Sending you lots of virtual      the whole IVF journey is such a difficult. Enjoy all the wine and chocolate! What is a prince2 course? I wish you all the best for your studies.

Lea - So exciting that you have had confirmation of your BFP from your clinic. Sending lots of sticky  

Pritamin - How are you holding up ?

Mouse - Sorry to hear that the cyclogest effects your moods, I hope the positive affirmations are helping to shift the focus. I hope the clinic comes up with a good plan if you need any future cycles, I have everything crossed that you will won't need any more cycles and you get your BFP. Sorry you are feeling like you are missing out on time with your DD with all the travelling. I feel the same regarding time my DS with the various cycles we have done and the various heartbreak.

Ruthie - Welcome! Congrats on being PUPO I have everything crossed for you. I remember from previous cycles that I didn't really have a lot of symptoms with the progesterone in the first week of the 2ww. Sending you lots of virtual  , the 2ww is tough, you can do this!

Blossom - I'm sorry that your scan didn't go as you were hoping. So glad your cyst has reduced in size

Wilberboo - Definitely stay, it great to have positive outcomes to gives us all hope!

AFM - We had our consultation with our consultant on Thursday. I am going to get some antiphospholipid antibody test and vitamin D levels done before our FET. We are going to go for a natural FET as I have a niche from my previous c-section scar that can collects fluid, which is worse when I have a medicated cycle, so hopefully this will be minimised. The only thing I was slightly disappointed about is that he wants us to wait till May for our FET, so I need to wait for 2 periods to start so that everything settles down in my body after the OHSS. I understand why, I am just over the waiting and I am feeling really old.


----------



## Pritamin

Jodimorgan - I’m sending you the biggest hug. I’m so sorry your cycle didn’t work out, there isn’t anything i could say to make you feel any better. That’s what wine and chocolate is for. Be kind to yourself. Sounds like you and DH have been through a lot but you are a super strong couple so having each other for comfort is amazing... good luck with whatever you two decide as next steps. Xxx

Blossom - I’m sorry your scan didn’t go as expected. Honestly, this ivf journey can throw the most unexpected curve balls. Good news on the cyst and the polyp though. Fingers crossed your scan on Monday will reveal your other follicles 

Ruthie - I hope you are feeling better today. The 2WW is so tough and switches up a gear in terms of emotional rollercoaster. When is your OTD? I’m keeping everything crossed for you. 

Mouse80 - how are you? Not long now until you test on Monday 

Dojiejo - sometimes I think it’s the wait that’s the worst. I remember I had the same that we had to wait for 2 periods after our fresh cycle because I had overmature lining. I thought I was going to go mad. But on the plus side a May transfer would potentially give you an Aquarius child which is the best sign in my humble opinion 

Afm - I started weekly reflexology sessions and switched running to walking. I looked back at my diary and I wasn’t running in the ivf cycle that gave us three blasts (including DD) and I remember I was told before not to do running as running too fast (not super fast but I always want to beat my own time) can trigger a fight or flight reaction which can have an impact on reproduction. If I could just jog it wouldn’t be an issue but I can’t do I decided to do walking instead


----------



## ruthie1710

Dojiejo - sounds like you have a good plan moving forward. I understand about the waiting, it is so frustrating, especially if like me you feel old and like your clock is ticking. That being said, best to wait and get the right conditions and i'm sure that this will stand you in good stead for your positive result in a few months time. 

Pritamin - reflexology is fab, I used to go weekly before lockdown and it really helped with relaxation (I fell asleep most times lol).  I'm like you with swimming, can't just do a gently stroke have to beat my last length time. Really interesting re fight and flight response and makes a lot of sense to me - have fun with your long walks instead.

Blossom - thinking of you today. How has your appointment been at the clinic - hoping some lovely follies revealed themselves 

Mouse - did you test today? Is today your test date or are you testing early? Thinking of you and sending good thoughts for a positive result for you.

AFM - am feeling more positive. Still don't think I have hardly any symptoms. Very tired but this could be the enormous amount of progesterone I am on and my heart rate seems to have gone up which I read is a good sign. 69 RHR on day of ET, then 69, 69, 64, 69, 67 and today somewhere between 72 and 80. Again this could be stress (I hope not as am trying to be calm) or progesterone.  Just wish I had a window to see if they stuck and want to know my result now.  6dp5dt today and counting. Test is on Friday am and now getting up and peeing real quick in the morning so I can't test early ha ha. xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

ruthie1710.... I hope this week goes really fast for you. Also, I hope the heart rate increase is a good sign. What are your relaxing tips? Are you taking this 2ww home resting? I've been isolating for the EC and my clinic recommends time off work after as well. I had many plans to get the house organised and perfectly clean. So far, I can only managed the basics.   This injections made me so sleepy and tired. LOL on you running to the loo so you don't test early...  Well done you. I wish you have the biggest and happiest surprise of your life on Friday morning. Fingers crossed for you.   

Pritamin....It is good you kept a diary if works for you it is definitely worth repeating it. I've never tried reflexology although I think it should be so relaxing. I hope you enjoy your walks rather than running. xx

Dojiejo....It is so disappointing to wait in this IVF journey. I hope focusing in your study helps you to get your head busy (at list a bit) till May. I know how frustrating this feels. It may be that time will be at your side for the preparation for the new DD or DS or both.    

How is all the others lovely ladies doing today?

AFM, I spent Sunday thinking that I had ovulated TMI....I noticed the appearance of egg like stick stuff on my pant liner and I thought I had ovulated. As it turned up this morning, I had my follicles at the size of 20/21/22mm.   What a relive! I am still hoping and  crossing all fingers to collect my golden eggs.  
I done the trigger shot this evening and now EC on Wednesday morning.


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi Blossom,

That’s great news re the follies, I am praying for nice mature eggs for you on Weds. I also had the EWCM when stimming and it’s supposed to be a good sign that follies are doing what they should so that’s great.
Let us know how you get on Weds.

I’m working in the 2ww, but I work from home so only the next room to my bedroom lol and it means I can have some well needed naps in the day (we don’t tell the boss ha ha). I actually took more time off for EC, the day of and the next day too.  

Sending you the absolute best of luck for Weds and congrats on another milestone met and no more injections xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi Ruth,

Thanks for sharing your experience with EWCM when stimming, for the best wishes and prayer.   It is surely a blessing to come this far, and I can only be grateful. 

With all the medication you are taking, it is only fair to have a chance for a nap during the day.  

I hope this message finds you well. It is Tuesday - enjoy!


AFM, nothing to report.


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi Blossom,

Happy Tuesday to you too - what a lovely sunny day 

My resting heart rate is even higher today but preparing that this could be down to the pessaries.  Anyway only 3 more morning wees and I will know the outcome ha ha.

I wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. Make sure you are drinking lots of water and just try to relax (easier said than done I know). I had sedation for my EC and I just tried to say to myself what a lovely rest I would get, especially as the stimms tired me out and I'd wake up all refreshed and happy - it worked in keeping me as calm as I was going to be.

Let us know tomorrow how you get on and sending you the biggest positive vibes and hugs xx


----------



## Pritamin

Blossom - best of luck for tomorrow’s EC! I’m sending  your way to ensure that the three follicles include your golden egg 

Ruthie - you’ve done so well so far not testing early, not long to go. Resting heart rate sounds sooooooo promising    
Do you measure it as soon as you wake up?

Mouse80 - how are you?

Wilberboo, Lea, Dojiejo - I hope you guys are doing well.

Afm - nothing to report. Xxx


----------



## lea86

Ruthie - I suppose when you feel time is not necessarily on your side you want to ensure the odds are as best as possible. You’re nearly there!! 👏 I’m loving your commitment to not testing early. I caved and did it two days early. It’s funny how we think about symptoms. Mine have completed subsided to be honest, I think maybe at night my boobs swell and nipples are kind of tender, but nothing like that last part of the 2ww and just after the test. Are you taking cyclogest or utrogrstan? I didn’t know anything about heart rate and a link to pregnancy. My cat has been on me a lot more and I asked my husband do you think he is feeling something different in me!?

Dojiejo - Aww that’s crap about the wait, but I guess it is so much more important to do FET when you’re body has fully recovered from the OHSS. It’ll provide you with that extra time to also think about any other things you want to implement before then too. Are you planning on single or double transfer?

Pritamin - I have always wondered what exactly reflexology entails. How did you find the first session? I love a walk, fortunate to live in a really lovely part of the country with rolling countryside so on days like today I am able to get those steps in lol! 

Blossom - Congrats on those juicy follicles. Really good sizes which should mean there’s some lovely matures eggs within. Wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow x 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well! 

AFM - Nothing much to report. Ive been a little bit down as I am back at work on Thursday. I’ve been off for 3 weeks and the manager covering has had one of my team resign and sacked another, this can only mean stress and more for me to take on when I return. In no way is it her fault, was inevitable as things has been full on and rentention doesn’t seem high in the agenda for my employer! 😑 Was so nice living blissfully albeit momentarily. On a positive note, we may be moving soon anyway so a new job could be on the horizon!! 🙏 My EP scan is on 14/04/21 so that’s my next milestone. I think I’ll use the last pregnancy test the day before just to ensure I don’t get bad news there, as I know this can happen. (I know, negative thinking, but I need some self preservation and protection). I’ve still been saying my affirmations, which are still up on the wall.


----------



## dojiejo

How is everyone going? Hope you all manage to enjoy the lovely day that is supposed to be today. I am at work for 12 hours, so only going to get to enjoy through the Windows. 

Blossom- I also had EWCM during my stimms and I was getting really worried that I as going to ovulate that I kept mentioning it every time I spoke with the nurse/at my scan as they still stimm me for a couple of more days, the cetrotide did its job. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow for strong, quality golden eggs. 

Ruthie - the HR increase sounds promising. You made me laugh about getting up and peeing quickly so you don’t test. I love your positivity. 

Pritamin - you are so good keeping a diary. It is a great way to go back and see what you did/didn’t do. I have had reflexology when I was trying to get pregnant with my DS. I haven’t this time around but have been continued with acupuncture. 

Lea - I hope your return on Thursday isn’t as stressful as it sounds it maybe. It isn’t to much longer to wait for your first scan, it must be so nerve racking/exciting. We are planning a single transfer. As they are ‘normal’ PGS embryos they recommend 1 embryo as greater chance of pregnancy. Also my preference would be to avoid a twin pregnancy for the potentially complications to all involved. I’m a nurse so see the complications. 

AFM - I can logically see why it is better to wait. Least I can start doing some exercise as I feel like I have put loads of weight on. I think it has mostly gotten to me as a good friend of mine is pregnant and due to have her baby in a couple of weeks, which turns out she was due the same time I would have been due if I hadn’t have miscarried.


----------



## mouse80

Sorry I haven’t been in here for a while. Been taking a bit of time out in the 2WW to try and enjoy my annual leave. Hope everyone is doing ok? 

Jodiemorgan I was so sorry to read your post. I hope you are getting lots of love and support as you move on in your journey and you and your partner can have some time to rest and recoup. 

Blossom I hope EC goes well, great news you had a few follies growing. 

Ruthie - good luck going through the 2ww. 

Pritamin - sounds good re finding things that were helpful previously. when will you start your next cycle? 

Dojijo sounds like a sensible thing to do a single transfer if you know you have PGS normal. My other half in a doctor (previous paediatrician) and he is very anti me putting 2 back even without the pgs because he’s seen the hard end of the complications. His view is probably quite bias because of that and we have agreed that should I ever get 2 blasts we will put them back as the chances of multiples is so low. Also I hope you are ok with the up and coming due date from the miscarriage. It’s always hard when there is such a significant marker like someone who was pregnant at the same time. 

Lea hope you are ok.  

AFM - It was sadly a BFN for me. I knew it was unlikely to work. But still sad. I’m feeling exhausted with IVF but I know that it’s mostly likely a numbers game and so for the best chance I need to keep going. I’ve been feeling frustrated about 2 round where I had a good number of things follicles but there was only 1 or 2 mature eggs. I feel like I could have pushed on a few more days on the stims. I spoke to my consultant who said “it’s a balance with hormone levels” but essentially he agreed that next time we push a bit longer. He also wants to start me on a higher dose of stims (375menopur). So start another fresh cycle tomorrow..... here we go again!


----------



## dojiejo

Mouse - I'm sorry for your BFN, sending you lots of love. Hope you have lots of love and support around you and your DH. Good luck with your fresh cycle. Hope the increase in menopur helps, sending you


----------



## Pritamin

Oh mouse.. I was so anxious to hear your news and I am so sorry you didn’t get a BFP  but you are right IVF is a cruel numbers game and we just need to keep going as long as it’s emotionally and financially possible. I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle. It’s good you can jump straight back in. At least I think it is good, for me the worst part is the limbo months when nothing’s happening. Hopefully the slight change of protocol is what you will need to have your BFP 

Lea - reflexology is supposed to be very powerful in balancing your energies and hormone levels but even if it doesn’t do that it definitely relaxes you which is super important in this journey. My mind is constantly busy and I’m someone who finds it quite hard to relax and do nothing so it’s a great way to achieve that.

Dojiejo - it’s hard to face your loss especially when there is such a “sore” reminder as your friend giving birth round about the same time. It’s ok to feel upset and sad about it, it will hopefully help you to focus on your FET in May. You have great embryos so you have every chance for a successful pregnancy.

Blossom - how did your EC go?

Ruthie - not long to go now, keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP 

afm - nothing to report. Had another nice walk today, I’m so lucky to have open country side literally at the back of our gardens and can just walk for miles in the woods. It’s very relaxing.


----------



## Blossom_04

Evening ladies,

Mouse80....   I am so sorry to hear it was a BFN sending lots of love to you.   It is not easy this IVF rollercoaster. I am glad your doctor agreed to do things differently and give it a try. I hope you have a better experience on the next one. Good luck, and let it be the one.  

Lea86....I think a level of self-preservation is definitely fantastic. Although I find, it hard to achieve a decent level of balance when you are trying to cultivate positivity. I often find myself standing between saying positive things and sometimes looking at the real or potential possibilities.   I hope in the next few weeks you have an easy time at home and can have lots of rest before your EP. You are on a new path, and I hope all continues to go well. One step at a time, and you are there.  

Dojiejo....I keep saying that lockdown weight doesn't count.   I hope the bright days helps you to be more motivated to exercise as it does for me. I am so sorry about your MC, and I can't imagine what you felt. Sending lots of good vibes and love to you.  

Pritamin... your walks sound so relaxing, it can only do you good.. xx

AFM...I had my EC this morning. They were able to collect two eggs. Tomorrow I will receive THE CALL and see how things went overnight with the embies. I have so many questions, and I hope I can clear them up tomorrow after the call from the embryologist. I don't know which direction my clinic intends to take at this point or which one I feel is right for me. I guess I need to wait until tomorrow and then I will perhaps know what to ask or do. More wait!

Send you all lots of love


----------



## ruthie1710

Morning everyone,

Mouse - I am so sorry to hear this wasn't the cycle for you. There are no words I can say that will really help but I am sending you hugs and the warmest of thoughts and pleased to hear its already sounding positive for the next go with a change in approach.

Lea - hope you are feeling a bit more positive and I really hope work goes well for you today. Just try your best to relax and let it all be what it is going to be with work - you can just do your best and if work don't like it then tough. I'm sure you'll smash through today and then hopefully you get to enjoy a nice long weekend (depending if you are in a job where you have to work on bank hols). Anyway, be kind to yourself, keep smiling and rest as much as you can.

dojiejo - so good to hear your positivity about doing some exercise and turning the waiting time into a positive. I am sorry to hear you are feeling low regarding the friends due date and it coinciding with what yours would have been - I was in the exact same boat with my last MC and I truly empathise - MC is tough every day but dates and events like this floor you just a little bit more. Sending you hugs and keep positive for your next outcome  

Pritamin - the walks and area where you are sound lovely. I have really been enjoying an evening walk with my little yorkie recently.

Blossom - Wishing you the best of luck for the news this morning re the embies. Make sure you write all your questions down before hand as often I find you forget half of them in the moment if you don't do that!  Let us know later how you get on, I spent all day yesterday wondering as just so want everything to work out for you 

AFM - I caved! I tested this morning - 9dp5dt but hey it's only one day early. I only went and got a  !! I can't believe it, I'm so excited. I even did two tests - a First Response 6 days early and a Clear Blue standard test with a second wee a bit later on - both good strong positives.  I'm so happy and thankful - I know how lucky I am.  I have taken off my AppleWatch and my DH is hiding it now as any dip in heart rate and i'll think I'm miscarrying.  Having had 2 miscarriages before both by 8-9 weeks I am a little nervous and tbh other than the extreme bloating and some tiredness (both probably due to the enormous amount of Progesterone 4 x Cyclogest daily) I don't really feel pregnant so its going to be hard.  I hope though that finally at 38/39 we can both start our family and its now really our turn.  Just going to try my best to get through a day at a time until I have my first scan which I think will be in about 3 weeks.  Waiting for my clinic to call me back to tell me what next as no nurses were free this morning.

Anyway - again, feeling utterly thankful and blessed and sending you all my love, hugs, positive thoughts and wishing every one of you the best xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Morning all,

ruthie1710.....   Congratulations on your BFP!!!   What a blessing!!! It is so exciting to see dreams come true. I wish you the ultimate best on your journey from now on and hope this is the miracle baby that you will carry on the full term.   Enjoy the moment. I am so happy for you!!! Thanks for your warm and kind words. I really felt it here.

AFM... I discussed my case with my consultant this morning. I was given the option to freeze or have a fresh cycle. My main concern was the polyp which is less than 1mm. I was told it is ok, but If I want, I could freeze. Everything about this cycle has been different. And, I decided to go with the odds. The good news is that we have TWO embies!!! The two eggs fertilised, and I am super happy!!! I even cried this morning as I feel I am already a mummy with the babies temporary in the lab. Later on this morning, my embryologist called me due to my decision to have a fresh cycle. They recommended us to transfer TOMORROW. Emotions are at high. Previously,  we transferred twice on day 3 and once on day 5, which resulted in three BFN's. I hope this is our time. I am preparing my mind and body for ET tomorrow.


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi Blossom,

That’s fantastic news and so exciting for tomorrow! I’ve got really good feelings about this go for you.

A couple of things I did which could be a load of old hooey but I did them anyway was I ate porridge oats for breakfast every day since et as I read that they help prevent inflammation. I also read that avocado is great for implantation so ate one every night. I had 3 Brazil nuts daily and a glass of room temp milk every day too.  I also avoided any cold foods and always wore socks.  Now this could all be rubbish but maybe it helped me get my BFP and I wanted to share in case it can help you. It was also nice to feel I was doing something as I think after ET it all goes quiet compared to stimms etc. 

Anyway congrats again, hope tomorrow goes well and keep smiling - you are on your way xx


----------



## lea86

Mouse - I am really sorry about the outcome of this cycle and sending you   nevertheless I think it’s amazing that you’re going straight into another cycle, and that you and the and the consultant have agreed to make some changes which will hopefully give you the success that you desire. Try to remain positive about this next opportunity and I pray things work out much better this time round!

Dojeijo - The return to work was awful! It was mega busy. I was so entrenched in all the drama I did not eat any lunch until 3pm and had missed both pessaries I usually take at 10 & 2pm. I felt like crying having gone from no stress to it being full on. I know I need new job anyway, that was definitely confirmation.
Oh I can imagine that your profession enlightens you. I guess with PGS you know exactly what is going back inside of you so I totally understand that decision.  Are you counting days until AF? I was doing this with a friend who has just started her FET. Never in my life have I taken so much interest in when some else’s period was arriving 😂

Pritamin - Oh! I never knew that. I will give that a try at some point. I think anything that provides a space to relax given the year everyone’s endured is great, so make the most! Any feedback on the sessions would be welcomed.

Blossom - Congratulations on both embryo fertilising and making it thus far! Day 3 transfer with one or both? I am wishing you every inch of positively for tomorrow! It’s an amazing place to be. Hopefully it’s a smooth ET and your not distracted by thinking you might actually pee on someone lol!  I also did some of what Ruthie said in terms of Brazil nuts, keeping my feet warm and eating avocado. I also was encouraged to eat pineapple core for implantation. 

Ruthie - Aww fantastic news! Congratulations. I bet excited is an understatement given your doubts about not ‘feeling’ pregnant. Really hope it’s all sticky and you can progress past those crucial weeks this time round. Soak it all up and allow it to spur you on through the next stages! DH did the right thing I think, getting too over analytical is no good! Hope the chat with the clinic went well! 

AFM - Remembered pessaries today! Nothing else really... hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Dusky7

Hi everyone, sorry I have been AWOL, internet has been up the spout and my Dad has been very poorly, he is hopefully improving now 🤞

I must catch up.... will take me a while 

I saw your amazing news Ruthie 😀 Huge congratulations to you 🎉 I also do everything that you said each time, apart from the milk, definitely important to keep your tootsies and kidneys warm.

I took my last Norethisterone yesterday, so just waiting for bleed and start Buserelin on day 2, never been on short protocol before.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter and the sun stays out 🐣 ☀


----------



## ruthie1710

Lea - sorry work was so manic, I hope you are resting with your feet up and forgetting the day!

Dusky - exciting to start your protocol, I did the short protocol for the first time this round and it’s excellent in my opinion, far less stressful on the body and I have my BFP so it must be good. I wish you all the luck with it.

I had a worry already tonight as my Clear Blue test from this morning, the positive line has completely disappeared! The first response though is strong as ever. Never heard of line disappearing like that before and it seemed so strong at half 5 this morning. Hoping it’s just a bit faulty. Will definitely now be doing another one tomorrow morning.
Booked to have a HCG blood test on Tuesday at the clinic as well as pick up more meds - I asked for the test to provide reassurance. Scan booked for 21st April where I’ll hopefully be just under 7 weeks by a day or so.


----------



## Pritamin

Ruthie - yesssss!!!!!!     So, happy for you! Cautious congratulations  I wish you a healthy and uneventful pregnancy xxx keep us posted about tomorrow’s test 

Lea - I’m so sorry you had such a stressful return to work, your job sounds hectic. I used to do event management and I remember a few times when I completely forgot to take my pessaries due to a hectic workday. What do you do?

Blossom - congratulations about the two embryos and exciting you’ll have transfer tomorrow. May this be your lucky cycle  I can’t remember whether it was Ruthie or Lea but I think it’s such a great idea to do this little things in the 2WW. They might not to anything but it’s such a massive change from feeling in control and doing something towards to goal to jus ‘sit around’ and fiddle with your thumb. At least you feel you’re doing something. Re warm drinks and warm feet - both my acupuncturist and reflexologist said exactly the same thing and I’m planning on doing a this too along with the Brazil nuts, avocado etc if I ever get to that stage again.

Mouse - best of luck with your upcoming cycle, please keep us posted.

Dojiejo - hope you’re doing well.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Afm - nothing to report 

Dusky - welcome back, I’m sorry your dad was ill but good news he is on the mend. Best of luck for your upcoming cycle


----------



## ruthie1710

Morning, sorry to ask on here as I know this is not necessarily a forum for when you have your BFP but I’m a little anxious and don’t know where else to ask.
I redid my tests this morning and just as dark as yesterday’s which is a relief. However when I wiped (sorry TMI) there was a big swipe of brown - I’m guessing blood. I’ve never had implantation bleeding with any pregnancy and with 2 miscarriages by 8-9 weeks it’s totally freaked me out. Can anyone reassure me so I don’t panic all weekend?


----------



## lea86

Morning Ruthie. I read this, but don’t actually feel able to provide a clear response to your question, but when I’ve been doing some reading I’ve found that brown bleeds indicate old blood, so it simply could be remanence from implantation. Sorry I cannot offer more, is there any scope to call the clinics out of hours number? I think the fact that you tested and still had a strong positive is reassuring in itself, but I totally get your anxiety and need for clarity!


----------



## Pritamin

Ruthie - I had this with my daughter. Totally freaked me out, I remember it clear as day I was at work doing a late event. I was around 7 weeks at that point I think.Brown blood is OK!! It just means your little bean is snuggling in for the next 9 months or so  
I kept checking it, went to toilet more often than I needed to, which I’m sure you will be doing it too. As long as it’s brown, it’s ok. I think you’ve requested hcg from your clinic which should provide you with reassurance if you repeat it 2-3 days later so you see the number is nearly doubling.
I know it’s very nerve wrecking but it’s so, so common! 
You’ve got this!! Xxx


----------



## Sharry

Ruthie I had this when I was pregnant with my son, i asked my husband what was the point of a blood test when I had brown blood when I wiped, but everything was okay. Brown blood is old blood.


----------



## ruthie1710

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement.
Thankfully there has been no more so far and you have made me feel much calmer.
Sorry for the early anxious post.
Have a wonderful Easter weekend xx


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi everyone,

Ruthie.... Thanks for all your tips!!! I sent DH to get all the good foods to help implantation this morning. I am so sorry you had an anxious moment like that one. But, I am happy you are more at ease now. Here in the UK, the clinics generally don't offer HCG test on OTD, as I often see in clinics from the USA. I am sure some numbers might give you some reassurance of how things are going. I know it must be hard, but I wish you a relaxing Easter weekend. Take good care of your growing blessing. 

Lea86....For the first time, I was asked to leave the procedure and sent to empty my bladder a little bit. I had a supper-full bladder that I couldn't even lie down on my back.    I fantasised about this beautiful EC moment where I say beautiful affirmations to welcome my BB into my womb, but the reality was that I was in agony with the weight of the ultrasound probe into my belly. I just wanted to wee.   Thanks for the good tips!!! 

Dusky7.....welcome back! I am glad your dad is on the recovery road. So good things are moving for you. I wish you very good luck with your short protocol hope it gives you the results you want.  

Pritamim....Thanks for your good tips and warm wishes.  I am totally snugged in with my socks on my feet and my good food in the kitchen. As you said, it is taking control of this 2ww, and I hope it makes the difference. 

Sharry.... hi Sharry!!

AFM.... Thank you all for the good tips and best wishes for my EC and implantation. You have been all lovely!!! 
We were sitting in the car parking waiting for the clinic to call us. When the embryologist called, we were told that only one embryo was good to transfer. I shrank a little bit, but I tried to refocus on what we had. My DH was also not allowed to coming in due to the covid restrictions - pure shame! I am sure a lot of you may have faced a similar situation in the past where your DW/DP/DH was sent away. I understand but, I wish he was there with me.  
I had an overly full bladder and, I had to come down from that dignified position     and go to the loo and empty my bladder a little bit - what a task! The EC proceeded as it was expected, and I was fine. On my return home, I went to bed as I woke up at 04:00 am, very early as the clinic is a few hours away, and DH needs time to wake up.   I am officially PUPO ladies,  and my OTD is 14 April. I can only feel grateful as we have been through so many steps and now entering a new stage. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok. 

I wish you all a lovely Easter Weekend.


----------



## Dusky7

Blossom - congratulations 🎉 on being PUPO!!! Get comfy on that sofa with your snuggly socks 😊 On my last transfer I had to get down twice from the table to pee, felt like such a numpty 😬 so paranoid of not giving them a good enough view/access 😆

Ruthie - I had brown blood with DD, it is so impossible not to worry... not long til HCG now.

I really must log on on my pc as I can’t see back on phone and my memory is so rubbish 😬 Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi lovely ladies, sorry for the radio silence I have been checking in every now and again but I’m sort of trying to forget a bit until my scan next Thursday as I’m just stressing that something will go wrong   I can’t really forget though as the sickness is gross  

Blossom congrats on being pupo!!!! Such good news, good luck!!!  

Ruthie I had brown blood too, was the day of and day after the transfer. Congrats on your bfp and I hope all goes well xxx

Mouse I’m sorry lovely that it didn’t work out   

Doji sorry about the wait and the weight! Honestly I also put on a lot I’m about 10kgs heavier than last time so I’m trying to be healthy and not gain any more - hard when all I want is hot chips   i think it’s covid and stress of the anticipation of the cycle. I hope the wait goes quick and you get to where you want to be xx

Sorry if I’ve missed people, Lea I think? How are you holding up waiting for your scan? Mines on Thursday, I’ve got a fear of ectopic pregnancy and various other scenarios so trying not to think about it! 

Pritamin how are you? 

And dusky sorry to hear about your dad x

Hope I managed to get everyone ! Xxx


----------



## Blossom_04

Happy Easter!!!

Thank you, ladies, for the best wishes!!!!

Dusky7....hahaha you seriously made me laugh; usually, DH is with me, and I feel much better, but with covid restrictions, he stayed outside. Having to start a procedure like that twice is already too much. I can't imagine three times. Bless you. The things we have to go through to grow our families, yeah??!!! 

Wilderdoo...I wish you a lovely week ahead. I don't know what to say apart from wish you calm and tranquillity as you go through these waiting period. Sending love.  

AFM, Easter Sunday, and I'm chilling with my warm sock on. My feet get so hot at night sometimes, it is uncomfortable, and then I get a breather.   It is a beautiful day outside, although it is still a little cold, but I go to my local park for a walk and have some vitamin D - much needed. 

Enjoy your day wherever you are. xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Sorry I haven't been active as much as I meant to, just wanted to share that I had natural FET few weeks ago and yesterday OTD...got a  !! I just can't believe it! I have to be extra cautious (over 40s with very low AMH) but so far incredible news!  

I didn't have any symptoms, totally unexpected!

Lots of hugs and luck to all of you cycling


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi SuperMaria,

Congratulations on your BFP!  I can only imagine your happiness and how cautious you want to be at this stage. I hope you have a blessed and thriving pregnancy! 

A lovely week to everyone. xx


----------



## Pritamin

Yay Supermaria, huge (and at the same time cautious) CONGRATULATIONS on your    .  I can only imagine how happy and nervous you are at the same time. Which clinic are you with? Create? 

Wilberdoo - not long to go until your scan now, i'm sure you are really worried but I'm keeping everything crossed for you that everything is fine and you'll come away with a beautiful picture of your little bean 

Blossom - i hope TWW is being kind to you.

Mouse - have you started your new cycle? When is your next scan?

Dusky, Lea  

AFM - nothing to report. This month seems to be going at slug pace, I have a scan on Monday to check for any cyst and will also have an endo scratch at the same time. Then another long week or so to wait for AF........


----------



## mouse80

Supermaria cautious congratulations! Hope the wait till the first scan goes quickly. This gives me hope that low AMH can be successful. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry for lack of personals. Been a stressful week. I ended up in a&e with suspected gallstones. Thankfully it was just gastrointerites, was pretty grim though and in a lot of pain. Am fine now though, just a shame it happened while I was on annual leave and I’m now back to work! 

ATM I have started my next cycle but after 4 days of fairly high stims my follicles are not growing AGAIN! So they have upped my meds to the max dose but now I’m not only worried about the fact that my ovaries seem to have gone to sleep, I’m a bit worried about how this might affect egg quality with such high stims. Hey ho just have to go with it now but I’m going to have a low threshold for cancelling this time if it doesn’t feel right.


----------



## SuperMaria

Thanks for the wishes  

Yes Pritamin, I'm with them although has been a roller-coaster! Hope your scan goes well on Monday. 

@Mouse80 at this stage I don't want to celebrate much yet, but yeah that shows there is a small hope, my AMH was 2.1 last time I checked (July 2020!) so it's def lower now. Hope your follicles will grow more after adjusting the dose, fingers crossed! I was instead on low stims, 150IU and on that cycle it produced 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, only 1 embryo survived which has been used for this frozen transfer. 

I have the 1st scan in a couple of weeks so will find out more, in the meantime I have to carry on with progesterone pessaries, not a fan of those  ! 

xx


----------



## Dusky7

Huge congratulations SuperMaria    Amazing news, it is a scary time but try to enjoy it too, hope the next few weeks fly by for you 🤞


Mouse, poor you!! That sounds horrid, hope you are all better now. I’ve never heard that high stimm meds alter quality of eggs... everything is crossed for you x


Hi to everyone, hope you are having a good week.


AF finally arrived so I did first Buserelin injection yesterday 😀 Was meant to have baseline scan yest but they resched to today, off we gooooo, finally 👍🏻😀


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all doing ok and sending you all best wishes (as I know I am going to end up missing people in personal mentions).

Blossom - HUGE congrats on being PUPO, I hope you are having a relaxing time and taking things easy while your little embie snuggles in.

Wilderboo - best of luck for your scan tomorrow - so very exciting and I'm sure all will be well, one more sleep to go 

SuperMaria - MASSIVE congrats on your BFP, so happy for you. Wishing you a really happy and healthy pregnancy. I think you said you didn't have any symptoms. Me neither, it was hard to believe the result. Still don't really have much in terms of symptoms at 4w6d. The pessaries aren't fun are they lol, I am on 4 a day (2 morning and 2 evening) and today was told there is a shortage of the dose I need so will now be on 2 pessaries 4 times a day!!  I go in the back after confirming with my clinic there is no difference in being absorbed either front or back (sorry TMI) but have found it much cleaner and actually helps with joyful constipation but definitely not relishing having to do them four times a day ha ha.

Pritamin - hope the scan went well and the scratch too. I had a fibroid removed before my cycle which I was told was the same thing as a scratch essentially and it brought good things for me, so hoping the same happens for you  

Mouse - so sorry to hear you were unwell, gastroenteritis is no little thing but am glad to hear you are feeling better. Hoping the stimms are doing their thing and its starting to progress for you, often slow and steady does win the race  

Dusky - Yay you have started now, what a relief that must be, I hope all goes well with this cycle and am sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Lea, Sharry, - hope you are both well

AFM - brown spotting was only there for one day thankfully and thank you all for your words of encouragement. Clinic actually said it was a really god sign that things had gone as they should and presume it to be implantation bleed. I had a beta blood test done for my own piece of mind yesterday (4w5d, 19dpo, 14dp5dt) and my result was 1647 which the clinic said was a very strong number (they look for it to be between 200 and 500-700 at that stage) and therefore no need to repeat in a few days. Instead I am just counting down until my scan which is 2 weeks today.  

As mentioned above, sorry if I have missed any one but sending you all the best.


----------



## Pritamin

SuperMaria - can i ask about your other cycles in the 3 cycle package? What doses did you have and what was the outcome of those cycles in terms of egg / embyro numbers. I have low amh (1.8 in October 2020) so you give me much hope and it would be good to know your protocol so i could have a chat with my consultant.

Mouse - I am so sorry you have been so unwell, it sounds horrid and must have been really stressful. Also very sorry about your follicles not growing...  hopefully it is just a blip but i think you're right in thinking about cancelling if it doesn't feel right at any point. You know your body and although cancelling a cycle is stressful and adds more time to this whole journey but it's still better than paying all that money and having a negative cycle when you deep down felt that something was just not right.

Dusky - woooo hooo on starting your cycle, good luck!! what's the outline for the cycle and what is your protocol?

Ruthie - amazing news on the beta, whooooopppp!!!!!

sorry if i missed anyone.

AFM - nothing to report


----------



## SuperMaria

@ruthie1710 yes no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs! When is your official OTD? Because if I correctly understood, you did home pregnancy test? Wow 4 times a day for pessaries??  Omg I don't think I can handle that, 3 times is enough! Glad the brown spotting was only for 1 day, maybe I should watch out as well. My scan is around the 21st too.

@dusky7 thanks, hope your baseline scan went ok!

@Pritamin I did 3 cycles, 2 mild and 1 natural modified (which I regret switching, as I should have stayed with mild, where I had more eggs - with natural you have only 1 egg to play around and it's way too risky for our age and with low reserve).

So I was on short protocol, Benfola 150iu on all 3 cycles for 6/8 days (depending how follicles were growing), Cetrotide for 4/5 days, 1 trigger for the Mild and 2 triggers for the Natural cycle:

*Cycle 1*: 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, 1 d3 embryo frozen , the others 2 didn't carry on growing at suitable stage
*Cycle 2*: 8 eggs, 6 fertilised, 1 d3 embryo frozen, the other 5 didn't carry on growing (very disappointing!)
*Cycle 3*: 1 egg, 1 fertilised, 1 d3 fresh embryo transfer which wasn't successful (BFN).

I never got any blastocysts and the 2 transfers I had were with Day 3 embryos. I had reservations at first but it seems this time the embryo made it to blasto in my belly, not in the lab! 

As Queenie123 said on the Low AMH topic: _There is quite a lot of evidence around high does stims being detrimental to quality for people with low reserve. Have you tried just 150iu ?? Less is often more, and you may find you get 2-3 really healthy eggs instead of 7 where only 2 are good"_ 
I do also think that maybe a lower dose is better for those with low reserves!

I hope this helps you for the chat with your clinic


----------



## lea86

Wilderdoo - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your enjoy hearing you little ones heartbeat for the first time. I’m sure it must be so nerve wrecking knowing it’s approaching. 

Blossom - Hope the 2WW is treating you well and you're enjoying being PUPO!   Have you decided whether you’ll test early or will stick to OTD? Sorry your ET was just as difficult with mine bladder wise 🙈

Supermaria - Huge congratulations, you must be so relieved after your last cycle! I’m sure that’s a distance memory now, and you can just focus on forward thinking and enjoying the first few weeks of being pregnant!  

Pritamin - Hi!! Hope the scan goes well and the endo scratch. Will that be the first time you’re getting it done or have you before? It sounds painful tbh! But I guess we’ll do almost anything to make out baby dreams come true. 

Mouse - Really sorry to hear that your cycle hasn’t got off to a great start. I too did my treatment with create and they are firm believers that’s low doses yield better quality and that it is also better for women with low AMH or who respond poorly. Anyway, I hope that the changes your clinic make means your next scan is more positive. Nice to hear you’re taking more control and will do what feels right for you! 

Dusky - Hope the injections go ok! Did you say short Protocol this time? How was the scan today. I assume all was well! 

Ruthie - Glad the blood test has given you some reassurance. Countdown to the scan...🙄 feels like it’s been taking ages for me! I’m hoping those results hold you until the day your due to meet your embryo (baby) for the first time! 

Hope I haven’t missed anyone else! 

AFM - 1 week until our scan so I’ll be taking it easy until then really! Still trying to remain positive and thinking about all of you ladies when I read my inspiration sign of the day!


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all, scan went well, saw the baby and sac and heart the little heart beat   DS and DH came in to see the scan and we surprised my son (he’s 5). We didn’t want to tell him until 12 weeks but it just felt right and what will be will be. 
I’m still digesting it all and dealing with this weird terrible anxiety over everything. My mental health hasn’t always been great but this is new-and not welcome! I’ve got an awful sense of fear / dread this time around and I don’t know why  
Sorry for the big me post when I should just be feeling grateful! 

Congrats super Maria! 

Lea I hope you are doing ok waiting for the scan x

Ruthie glad you are doing ok  

Doji how are you doing? I can’t seem to go back very far on my phone xx

Dusky congrats on getting started  

Mouse dory you’ve been sick, rough time you’ve had. I hope the cycle works out lovely x

Hi pritamin amd blossom hope your 2ww is ok - is it ever  

Big love to you all and


----------



## lea86

So pleased it all went well Wilberdoo, and that your son was able to be part of the magical moment. Given the journeys everyone goes through I think the anxiety is normal! However, try to enjoy this all as much as you can, only a few more weeks until you’ll get to see your baby again x


----------



## Dusky7

Ruthie, great beta!!! Super snuggled in 😀👍🏻

Pritamin, all my others were long, this is the first short protocol, Buserlin, 300 Menopur, Ovitrelle and 4 x pessaries. Had a mare last night for first stimms, I remembered how to mix etc but couldn’t remember about the ampules, looked at the leaflet and it said break with dot towards you, ended up doing 5, all of which shattered!! The watched the video again and it said dot AWAY from you!! 🙄 took an hour and a half!! Eventually did it at 9.45, clinic said fine to chance the time so did it at 8 this morning. 

I feel really detached from this cycle, no idea why...

Hope you are all having a good week xx


----------



## SuperMaria

@Lea86 thanks, it's indeed a relief and still surreal, now worried for the scan! 1 week until yours, exciting!  

@wilberdoo glad your DS and DH were able to see the scan, I thought because of Covid regulations they weren’t allowed? Must be so emotional to hear the little heart!  

@Dusky7 I felt the same on the last cycle, I think it’s normal and part of this roller-coaster to feel detached sometimes, hugs! 

AFM I’m so anxious about the 1st scan, don’t know what to expect! ? I think this wait is worse than 2ww! 

Btw I’ll keep pregnancy chat to the minimum in this thread (will post more on the pregnancy one), as I understand other ladies are still cycling and waiting for their outcome xx


----------



## dojiejo

Sorry, it has been so long replying! I have been at work at lot of the last couple of weeks. Looking forward to a couple of days off. 

Blossom - Congrats on being PUPO  I have everything crossed for you  Half way through! Hope the second week goes quickly. It must have been torture to slightly empty your bladder! I like you view on lockdown weight! I might go with that as well, it doesn't count and mysteriously disappears as lockdown ends. I hope the warm socks are doing the job.

Ruthie - Massive congrats on your   , sorry you have had some brown bleeding. Sounds all very stressful, hope you the reassurance from everyone else has helped. You seem to have great beta results, maybe both embryos have nestled in.

Lea - I know your return to work was a week ago (sorry for the delay), sorry it was so awful and mega busy. I have had similar, missing drugs while on a shift. Hope the rest of your week at work has been better. 

Dusky - Welcome, hope everything is going ok. I hope your baseline scan went well. Sorry you feel so detached from this cycle. I felt a bit the same, I think I was in a daze during my cycle. Sorry that your dad has been poorly.

Mouse - I'm sorry that your follicles are not responding to the stims and then you ended up in A&E, I'm glad that there was no gallstones. Gastroenteritis is still pretty awful. Hope you are feeling better. I work in paediatrics as well so definitely have a skewed view of reality sometime. 

Pritamin - How is everything going? How did your scan go on Monday? Did you have. the endo scratch?

Wilberdoo - What a lovely way to tell your son! Such exciting times for you all. Don't be sorry about being honest about how you are feeling. Mental health is important to talk about and recognise how you are feeling, anxiety is normal, especially with pregnancy and IVF. Sending you lots of virtual  

Supermaria - Massive congrats for your    What an amazing story with low AMH and over 40. 

AFM - Of course my period is late. It should have been here 3 days ago, I think judging by my EWCM the other day, it is going to be a good 1.5 weeks till my period comes. Between all the study and assessments I have to do for my current course, my DS is on school holidays and working is providing lots of distraction at the moment. 

Sending everyone lots of


----------



## ruthie1710

SuperMaria - my OTD was 2nd April and I did my test on 1st as I just couldn't wait the extra day and also wanted to know before the bank holiday. Exciting we have scans booked around the same time   I bet like me you can't wait. What other thread are you on, I too don't want to talk too much pregnancy on here as I appreciate others are still in waiting.

Lea - less than a week to your scan now, super exciting - can't wait to hear how it goes

Wilderboo - your scan sounds amazing and what a truly magical experience to be able to include your son. I'm with you re mental health mine has not been great either springing from having Leukemia as a 10 year old I think so my default position tends to be to think about the worst and I find it hard to be positive in case it all goes wrong (2 miscarriages don't help either).  That said I am going to do my best and the way I am currently coping is repeating to myself what will be will be and I can't impact it so I might as well be happy unless something happens.  This works most of the time unless I'm particularly tearful and anxious at which point I think its just best to accept how you feel and let it out.

Dusky - glad to hear the cycle is started and we have definitely all been there with the meds - even though I've done them so many times I always have moments of brain fog and get something a bit wrong. I think feeling detached with the cycle is a common thing that lots of women go through, I think sometimes we have to just compartmentalise to get through these things but am sure it will have zero impact on the success - I have good feelings for your cycle and believe it will go well. The short protocol is much kinder on your body in my experience.

Dojiejo - sorry to hear AF is running late, its always the way when you want to get started. Glad you are keeping distracted, you sound super busy so hopefully time flies for you.

AFM - I won't update much after today as I am conscious that I am very lucky and others are still in waiting. I had my bloods repeated yesterday which is 48 hours from previous and they have just over doubled going from 1674 to 3562 so it looks like for now all is going as it should. Still have no real symptoms but this should be enough to keep me feeling positive until 21st when I get my scan.

Sorry for anyone I have missed - sending each and every one of you love and   xx


----------



## SuperMaria

@dojiejo Thanks and hope your period arrives soon! So typical, it was the same for me at 1st cycle, it was late, arrived at 35 days instead of the usual 24 (and I've never been sooo late!). It's like the body knows you're up to something 

@ruthie1710 I tested as well a day earlier than OTD as I didn't want to wait around all day for the clinic to call me, when I was also working! Better on the bank holiday weekend where I could digest the news in my own time  Yeah my 1st scan is around 22/23 of this month! 
For further pregnancy chat I'll join this BFP thread for the time being https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=404875.30

Hugs and love to you all


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Pritamim....These two weeks wait has been quite emotional for me. I'm not sure what is going to be the outcome of these. I continue in hoping and praying. It is no longer to go now. How was your scan this week? I hope the endo scratch is not too bad. Let us know how did you get on.  

Mouse80....I am really sorry you had a medical emergency.   It must be a horrible experience thankfully you are ok now. You seem to be quite realistic about your treatment and in the end of the day if you don't feel is right then do what your instinct tells you. I am sending you lots of prayers, good vibes and love. Hope your ovaries start waking up with good quality eggs. You deserve!   

Dusky7.....Finally the wait is behind! I wish you the ultimate best on your cycle.   

Ruthie... beautiful strong numbers there!   I hope this helps you to feel more positive of how things are going inside. Sending you lots of prayers and good vibes for your next few weeks til you are able to see the heartbeat.   

Lea86.....Thanks for your best wishes. I think I will start testing tomorrow. I still don't have any test at home, I  hope getting some today. I also hope this message finds you well, soon you'll be able to have your first scan, not long now.  

wilberdoo....what a lovely way to break the news to your DS. May you continue to have a healthy and strong pregnancy.  The best way of addressing mental health is definitely talking about it. Thanks for sharing hope you seek some support if you feel you need. This IVF journey shakes us in ways that only our uniques experiences can tell. It is hard and difficult. I am glad I have an extensive support system like family, some friends and this platform to share some of the heavy load of emotions we carry during this journey. What you feel is valid and I hope soon you start having a positive perspective on your coming bundle of joy.   

Djiejo.....When we are waiting for the AF, it seems that it disappears.   It sounds you are pretty busy, hope that helps the time moving fast. I remember early last month mine took a week to come and I was so upset because for years it never come that late. I hope your arrive soon. xx

supermaria... Sending lots of love and good vibes while you are waiting for your scan.  

I hope I have't forgotten anyone. 

AFM, the week has been so strange. On Tuesday,  I developed a cold and was sniffing and feeling a little strange. Wednesday I woke up so depressed that I barely left the bed. I cried my eyes out all day. Thursday had a roll with DH for several reasons that I thought I was 100% right but now I think maybe, just maybe I wasn't that right.    Yesterday, I woke up slightly feeling better and with no sniffing or running nose. I had to forgive DH for what I thought he did.     Today, I feel myself again. I feel I got my mind and body back.    It has been a crazy week. I would love to talk about some pregnancy symptoms but all that I had was a messed week with tiredness, a cold and depressed moments. I plan to test tomorrow but I don't know what to expect. I am keeping my hopes high though.


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Blossom, sending you lots of love. Your last couple of days sound like right emotional mess but it could be good sign, you never know. I remember a friend of mine was really all over the place and had weird ups and downs and she even threw the remote control at her husband at one point. Her husband told her to take a pregnancy test because she is either pregnant or completely lost her marbles. Turned out she was pregnant. So I hope that is the case for you too 
Fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

SuperMaria - thank you for the breakdown of your cycles. So do you have one more frostie left or did you have two put back this time? I hope you have some nice things planned (as much as it's possible) until your first scan to take your mind off things.

Lea86 - not long until your scan now 

Wilberdoo - aaaaaw, that little heartbeat. It's a blooming miracle isn't it? how can a heart and then a human being develop out of a sperm and an egg? it's mind boggling. 

Dusky - I remember feeling detached from cycles. It's our brains trying to protect us from the unknown I think. What a mare with the first injection!! When is your next scan?

Dojiejo - it's so typical that AF will make you wait when you want it to come. It's good though that you have a lot of distraction to keep your mind occupied.

Ruthie - i hope you're keeping well.

Mouse - how are you feeling?

AFM - My scan and endo scratch is this coming Monday. Honestly this cycle is the slowest ever. I can't believe i'm only about half way through. It feels so much longer since our embryos stopped developing. I also think I ovulated late this cycle (around day 1 so I don't think I'll have AF before 20th April....  

Sorry if I missed anyone?


----------



## Blossom_04

So I tested early... it is negative today. I will test again on 14/04 my OTD.  

A good week ahead to everyone. xx


----------



## lea86

Blossom - Sorry that you’ve had a negative test today. BUT...please try to remain optimistic. I am part of a group on an app where a lady got her BFP the day after the clinic’s OTD. Sending you hugs and positivity   

Dusky - We all need a bit of self preservation once and a while. I’m sure that’s what the detachment is about. I was horrified to learn that all medication did not come prefilled 😂 your experience is something I can relate to. I’m sure you’ll be all over it now 😉

Supermaria - Of course it feels worse, although it’s around 2 weeks after OTD, it’s like 4 weeks of waiting really. Has your scan date been confirmed yet?

Dojeijo - I’ve been off work. I went back but it was just too manic. I think it was wilberdoo that spoke about MH and with having been stuck indoors for most of lockdown WFH, not travelled (I would holiday at least 3 times a year), additional work pressures due to the pandemic, now staffing issues and my anxiety about this upcoming scan it was all to much so I don’t plan on returning until a week Monday. Sounds like you’ve been really busy! Hopefully you’ll see AF really soon! Always the bloody way...you don’t want it and when you really do it’s late 🙄

Ruthie - Glad all is well, results are healthy.  Who needs symptoms when you’re bloods shown the doubling of numbers. All the best for 21st!

Pritamin - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow. That a little crappy you’re going to come later than expected! But, all in good time. How’s the reflexology been going? 

AFM - Nothing to report! Glad the sun is shining, wish the temperature would pick up though 😊


----------



## SuperMaria

@Pritamin yes I still have 1 frostie left, I didn’t put back 2 on this latest transfer. Looking back now, I wish the clinic froze more Day3 embryos instead of culture them until day 6 and then get discarded…out of those 5 embryos on the 2nd cycle, maybe some could have survived!  
Wishing you lots of good luck for the scan and endo scratch and hope AF comes earlier!  

@Blossom_04  maybe the test was a bit too early, fingers crossed for a positive result on Wednesday! 

@lea86 gonna book the scan for Friday 23rd, it’s my day off work so I can chill out and deal with any good/bad news.  

Night night everyone and have a good start of the week! xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Ah blossom    Hope it’s just taking its time lovely. What day did you test? It really seems to vary - mine was slower to show up this time. All crossed for you. 

Lea   The MH affects are huge. Good on you for taking some time out. And tbh I don’t have it as bad as you guys in the UK (I’m in Aus). But I think for me it’s the not being able to get home or have people visit which is getting to me. My UK friends and family seem very far away right now and I am also not living in a place where I know people - hoping to move later this year. I am so lucky to have a BFP and a great scan, yet I still don’t feel like it’s real and I feel very removed from it all. I’m going to see my GP this week or call my EAP - not sure if it’s the hormones or what but I feel so crap!  I just randomly cry. Sorry I just made this all about me  

Super Maria good luck for your scan - this process  is just one long bloody wait!!! 

Pritamin good luck today -what is an endo scratch? I see it mentioned a lot but never looked into it. 

Dojiejo any sign of AF yet  

Love and   To everyone. I feel like after all this COVID crap a few BFPs isn’t a lot to ask for!!! Xxxx


----------



## dojiejo

ruthie - you numbers are looking strong. I hope that the wait till your scan on the 21st isn't to stressful. 

Supermaria - I hope the wait for your scan on the 23rd isn't to stressful as well. Sounds like a great plan booking it for when you have a day off work, makes it less stressful.

Blosssom - What a mixed week of emotions, tiredness and a cold. I'm sorry that it was a negative when you tested, but it is early so I have everything crossed for tomorrow. I have disagreements with my DW where I am 100% sure I am right and hate it when after the fact I think about it and realise that maybe I wasn't entirely right.

Pritamin - The waiting is so hard, the days just seem to drag. When not having IVF treatment it feels that my AF comes around so quickly.

Lea - sorry if I got it confused about work. I am glad that you have more time off. It is so difficult for everyone WFH and being stuck indoors. It feels this lockdown has been more difficult than the first for a lot of people. 

Wilberdoo - With everything going on in the World at the moment and all the pregnancy hormones zooming around your body, it isn't a surprise you feel how you do at the moment, go easy on yourself. The UK and Oz seem so far apart at the moment, especially when you don't have the family or friends around where you currently live. My mum was saying to my DW yesterday that the news was saying that international travel won't be back till 2024 from Oz! I really hope and also don't think this will be the case. I think the not knowing is what I struggle with. We always have the next visit with my family planned before we we leave from a visit.

AFM - I had my nurse appointment last week, which was slightly frustrating, but everything was sorted in the end. The plan is for a natural cycle which I thought meant no medication prior to transfer apart from progesterone support for the transfer. The person was trying to tell me I need to take I need to take norethisterone between d15-24 in month prior to my period to keep everything 'quiet'. Then nurse felt that I was being anti-medication and not wanting to take anything. All has worked out, she has spoken to my consultant who is happy for me not to take norethisterone and has said I can call on the start of my period I am waiting for! So I can potentially when AF finally arrives, which is earlier than waiting for my May period, which is great! However I have a massive head cold and feel like rubbish so may end up waiting for my May period anyway! Still no signs of my period which should have arrived around 8 days ago!


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Wilberdoo.... I'm finally testing tomorrow. I'm so excited right now.  I totally agree with you with all the last year covid stress BFP's should be a must to everyone!!!! 

dojiejo.....I know the feeling when you start realising yourself that you overreact/ or when guilt conscious kicks in.   These days I can always blame the hormones.   I am glad my DH and I  are the total opposites. I am certainly not the calm one!!!   I'm really happy for you that you will be able to have the natural FET. I'm not against meds either but if I can, I would use only the necessary just as you. Let's hope now your AF comes quick because over a week waiting is horrible. Thinking of you!!! xx

Lea86......SuperMaria..... thank you both for your sweet words of encouragement. 

AFM. I returned to work yesterday. The last two days went so fast and I really enjoyed. Yesterday, I was a bit shuttered as a consequence of  me being in the house for four weeks doing almost nothing.  I was moving from sofa, to bed and to the kitchen chair.   Working helps me. It is nice to solve someone else problem and forget your own. 
Tomorrow is a big day for us - OTD! I am so positive today that the last two days things might have change for the better.   

Sending lots of love and good vibes to you all.


----------



## lea86

Hi Ladies

So annoying that I haven’t been able to post with this update malarkey! 

Blossom - I hope you woke up to a BFP this morning 🤞

Dojiejo - Well done for sticking your ground and doing the cycle the way you want. I hope you don’t have to do the additional wait time to start.

Wilberdoo - Don’t be silly! There has been some tough times for all. I’m isolated from friends and family having moved hours away for my husbands work so lockdown hasn’t been the easiest. You don’t sound ungrateful, just struggling emotionally and there’s nothing wrong with that!

Supermaria - Yeah Friday makes sense and having the rest of the day to yourself! It’s only just over a week away now. What an exciting but anxious wait! 

AFM - Scan was fine thankfully, I somehow convinced myself it was an eptopic  but was told my ovaries are still enlarged and one ovary (left) is supporting the pregnancy which is where I was having funny feelings. Discharged from clinic now and now over to GP to refer to community midwife. First time during this whole treatment my DH was there with me! So pleased we shared that together.

Wishing the rest of you so much hope, positivity and


----------



## Dusky7

Blossom, how are you doing?

Ruthie, how was your SP different, as far as I can see I just wasn’t on the pill for as long and waited for day 2 of period instead of being given a specific date for Buserelin. I hope these next few days fly by for you. Thanks so much for your good feeling x

Dojiejo, thank you x I hope your period comes very soon.

I hope everyone else is ok, sorry for lack of personals, I always intend to go on PC so I can see better and never have yet 🙄

Right, must get on and do Buserelin and Menopur. Have scan at 12 today, I am feeling so anxious about it, was getting night sweats, headaches, nausea etc as I always do and these stopped the other day and I have been bleeding, not loads but a few days worth, old and new, and I just have a horrid feeling...


----------



## Dusky7

That was meant to go at 8am this morning 🙄😆

I have 17 follies 😀 am so pleased, had a horrid feeling nothing would be there! It’s more than I had on our last, more even at this stage that with our first one... DH said he’s worried about OHSS again (was in hospital for 2 weeks with it when pregnant with DD, was really bad and very scary), but surely I can’t get that at my ripe old age of 42...?

My lining is 11.7...
Fibroid was 2cm but is now 4x3, praying it won’t get in the way 🤞
That’s fantastic news Lea, so happy for you 😀👍


----------



## Dusky7

Thinking of you Blossom x


----------



## lea86

Congrats on having all of those follicles Dusky. I really hope this is an indication of having many good quality egg at your collection. Lining is lovely too, so I hope the fibroid stays at bay! x


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much Lea 🙏🤞🙏🤞


----------



## Pritamin

This new site is really confusing, my old bookmarks have disappeared and I could barely navigate through to find you ladies.

I typed this yesterday but wasn’t able to post.


Hello ladies!! 

Blossom - big day for you, I hope we will soon read your update with a BFP. I’m crossing everything possible for you 

Dojiejo - good news you managed to sort out difference with the nurse but it’s frustrating and draining when it feels like ivf professionals just don’t keep themselves updated on the patient’s notes. I certainly feel like it sometimes that I agree on something at one appointment then I have to explain and confirm it again at a follow up Appointment because they now say something else. I hope your head cold clears up quickly and come on AF, hurry the hell up!!

Wilberdoo, Lea, SuperMaria - hi, I hope you’re little beans are snuggling in nicely and the time until first scan (for those still in the waiting) will fly by.

Mouse - how is it going?

AFM- had my scan and endo scratch on Monday. It was Ok, forgot to take paracetamol beforehand but it wasn’t really painful and it only lasts a few seconds. For those who asked: endo scratch is when they insert a catheter into the uterus and scratch the wall of the uterus to remove all old lining leaving it nice and fresh for the embryo transfer. So basically they are making the bed for the embryo in advance.

The sun is shining, I’m off to a riverside pub in London for lunch with a couple of my friends. Whoop!!

and from today:

dusky - wowowowow! That’s an amazing amount of follicles, well done. Are they all same size?

Lea - so pleased to hear about your scan


----------



## Dusky7

It’s really weird isn’t it...

Glad scratch went well. What’s your next step? How was your lunch? Sounds so lovely, can’t wait to get out and see people properly again.

Really varied, 5, 6, 6, 7, 8, 8, 8, 9, 10, 10, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 14, 15. I have had 8 come to something before but just praying the others will keep doing well. Well, just 1 that wants to stay with me til the end will do 🙏🤞🙏

Off for acupuncture today. What is everyone up to? X


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi All,

Wow this new site is weird and was hard to find this thread as the bookmarks have gone.

Blossom, I was waiting all day to hear how you got on yesterday but the update meant we couldn't post - I do so hope it went well and can't wait to hear.

Dusky - SP was literally starting Stimms (Gonal F) on day 1 of my period and then the Cetrtoide to stop ovulation approx a week later. That was it for me until trigger. It was a long time ago I did LP but when I did I was on down reg meds for a good few weeks I think and they were the ones that made me feel mentally horrific. On the SP I felt the healthiest I have on any IVF meds which I am sure is what helped me get success on my first fresh go. With the LP my first fresh was a BFN and I think its because my body/head was under much more stress. Anyway I hope its going well for you and you are feeling good. The follies sound amazing, very similar to mine and I got 14 eggs at ER so I have really good feelings on this cycle for you!

Prtiamin - Glad you survived the scratch. I was supposed to have it but instead had a fibroid removed as my clinic said it had to come out. When I woke up from the procedure I asked if I needed to book the scratch and he said this was essentially the same thing and well it worked for me so I'm hoping and praying it works for you too.

Lea - so pleased the scan went well, sounds like all is going well and I really hope you continue to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Dojiejo - hope your head cold is easing up and so glad you have a plan in place that is how you want to move forward. I'm very hopeful for this next try for you.

Wilberdoo - hope all is ok with you.

Sorry if I have missed anyone else out.

AFM - I had a huge scare two days ago, with a bleed (fresh blood) - its since turned to brown/nothing although last night I got a flash of red again. However, we rushed to the clinic thinking it was all over and had a scan (2 days ago I was 5w5d) and we were told there were two gestational sacs with visible yolk sacs both measuring exactly how they should. Twins!! So happy and excited. They have no idea why I am bleeding but could not see anything worrying at this stage so I have just been advised to wait / rest / relax and we will see what is what at my scan next Weds when I will be 6w6d. I'm still terrified as I have only ever experienced bleeding as a miscarriage sign but trying to remain positive. Also a bit concerned as no fetal poles seen. My clinic said its normal but online you read so many women saying they saw heartbeats etc. at this stage. Anyway I am sorry for going on as I know others are still waiting for their results etc.

Sending hugs and baby dust and the best of wishes to you all xx


----------



## Dusky7

Wow Ruthie that is amazing!!! Congratulations 👏🏻😀 5.5 is still very early to see FP, it is so incredibly hard but try to relax and hopefully Wednesday will be here before you know it 😬

Can I ask what size you fibroid was? What sort? In March 2019 they cancelled the cycle as mine was 2x2 and they wanted it checked out and poss myectomy, ite dr said it was ok to leave it. Yesterday it was 4x3, its submucosal and am so worried it might affect implantation etc.

Just waiting to go in for acupuncture  x


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi thanks, no bleeding today so that's a bonus x

Acupuncture, I am so not a fan of needles so I think you are so brave but I have heard it is really relaxing and I know its supposed to be good for fertility.

With my fibroid, it turned out to be a bit polyp and fibroid fragments when removed and you must remember that I think each clinic has a different opinion.
I was told that mine was 20 x 12 x 4mm so not big at all but it was intruding into the womb and as I had two previous miscarriages their opinion was that it should be removed as it posed a risk to implantation and also miscarriage. It may be where it was positioned too I think as they didn't like the look of it.
I just did as I was told as I think this is the best clinic I've been to and trust them implicitly. I do have other fibroids, quite a few I believe but not intruding into the cavity and therefore they are left to be. For me, as soon as the doctor said it could cause problems, I felt I had to get it removed as if not then I would have blamed myself for not doing it. Plus in my case I don't think they would have done the treatment if I didn't. Cost me a lot as did it privately - the wait on NHS with Covid would have meant I was 40 before I could start treatment. The procedure was super easy under deep sedation, like a practice run for egg collection  and it counted as an endo scratch and of course I have my wonderful positive so although when I was told about it I sobbed and was sad about the delay/issues, the journey was completely worth it.

Hope your acupuncture session goes well and you have a lovely, relaxing time. xx


----------



## Dusky7

I hate needles too, acupuncture needles are so fine, I nearly fell asleep this time. Thanks for the info, mine is indenting the uterus... they wouldn’t make the decision for me 2 years ago, said it was completely up to me 🙄 so I delayed and had it checked out. Doc said removing it could cause more damage than leaving it 🤷‍♀️ I will just have to keep my positive hat on 🙏🤞 xx


----------



## ruthie1710

Dusky7 said:


> I hate needles too, acupuncture needles are so fine, I nearly fell asleep this time. Thanks for the info, mine is indenting the uterus... they wouldn’t make the decision for me 2 years ago, said it was completely up to me 🙄 so I delayed and had it checked out. Doc said removing it could cause more damage than leaving it 🤷‍♀️ I will just have to keep my positive hat on 🙏🤞 xx


Wonderful, you had a nice rest then and I still think you are brave . Yours sounds different to mine then as mine was sticking out into the cavity so I think you should definitely remain positive and know you are doing the right thing. I have good feelings for the next cycle for you  x


----------



## Blossom_04

Hi all,

Unfortunately, I had a BFN. I can't think about what that means for us now. Which is really weird. My mind quickly runs new plans but not this time. The last two days, I am in a complete blank space. I am not sure what is next for us. I will write personals when I feel in the right mind.

Sending love and good success to you all as you deserve your miracle. xx

B


----------



## Dusky7

Oh Blossom I am so sorry, it is such an awful journey, it is so exhausting and draining, on the body and on emotions. Take lots of time and be kind to yourself. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## dojiejo

Blossom, sending you and your DH all the love and strength that you both need. IVF takes such a toll both emotionally and physically. Make sure you take all the time you need


----------



## ruthie1710

Blossom, so very sorry to hear this. I know there are no words that can really help but I am sending you and your partner the biggest hugs. This process is a harsh one and I hope you both can take some time to be with each other and just heal from this cycle. Xx


----------



## Dusky7

Ruthie, did you have two transferred? For the past 6 cycles I have always gone with the clinic’s (strong) recommendation of SET, whereas before always had 2. If we are lucky enough to have some then I really want to have 2 this time... 

I am so worried, I only have 3 powders of Menopur left, going by experience I would need at least 7, maybe more depending how today’s scan goes...


----------



## lea86

Blossom, I’m really sorry to hear of your unsuccessful cycle. I hope that you have the time needed to process this before start thinking about the next steps, when in a better frame of mind. Take your time, and focus on no1. Sending loads of virtual hugs to you! x x


----------



## ruthie1710

Dusky7 said:


> Ruthie, did you have two transferred? For the past 6 cycles I have always gone with the clinic’s (strong) recommendation of SET, whereas before always had 2. If we are lucky enough to have some then I really want to have 2 this time...
> 
> I am so worried, I only have 3 powders of Menopur left, going by experience I would need at least 7, maybe more depending how today’s scan goes...


Yes I had two transferred. My clinic recommended one as I had a 5BC and 2 x 3BB on day of transfer and they obviously warn of the risks of multiples saying I had a really good chance with the 5BC. As it happens for our frozen ones we waited till day 6 and the 3BB left from the day 5 had turned to a 5CB overnight so I wonder if the other 3BB I had put back with my 5BC did the same thing!

For me, I had previously had IVF with 2 transferred and only got pregnant with one which then sadly ended in MMC. So my partner and I decided that two was the way to go as we felt it gave us a better chance of a BFP and we were more than happy to have multiples. In fact at near 38 and DH 40 with no children or success so far we would be so happy to have two as this means we have our family and would not need to go through this again (although I am lucky to have 3 5BC in the freezer so you never know ha ha). 

Don't worry about the meds, if you have a scan today they will make sure to give you any more that you need, just take a list with you as to what you have. I hope the scan goes well, your last numbers were fab and I expect good results today - you may not need to be on the stimms for much longer. Also, if it helps, don't worry too much as to the numbers and trust the clinic - my last scan before EC I had only 6 at 18 or above from memory. They asked me to stim one more night and then take trigger and I ended up with 14 eggs, 12 of which were mature and ultimately led to 2 fresh put back and 3 frozen. I would never have thought we could be that lucky from my scan results and was sad when I left after the scan. Plus, as they always say, and it's true it only takes 1 or in my case 2 .

Let us know how your scan goes, can't wait to hear xxx


----------



## wilberdoo

Ah blossom I’m so sorry 😢 life is bloody unfair. Take time for yourself and I hope you’re ok xxxxx


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Ruthie x am in waiting room, had scan, may need more meds, just waiting to hear.

Numbers not so good today, I know it only takes 1, I think I got carried away Wednesday, today they are 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 11, 13, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 18, 19. Some seem to have disappeared... so only 6, maybe 8 in the running I reckon... had hoped they would keep me stimming and scan again on Monday but I don’t think they will... have to wait for a call later when consultant has looked at it all... not feeling nearly as good as Monday


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi, try not to be down the numbers are still good. I just looked back at my numbers on my last scan as I wrote them down and I only had 6 that were 18mm or over, the others were all less than 14mm and I still had a great result (remember 12 mature eggs collected). I honestly think your numbers are very similar to mine so you can be confident. Mine did not repeat a scan either but asked me to take one more stimming dose. You'll be ok honey, I am confident for you! xx


----------



## Dusky7

You are so lovely x thank you. Still waiting, and stewing 😆 x


----------



## dojiejo

Ruthie - Congrats on your scan and your two beans on board. I did think you might have twins with the HCG numbers you have had. The scan sounds reassuring as they are both measuring as they should be. 5W5d is still very early for a scan so for most people they won't see heartbeats, fetal poles etc at this time. Thinking of you for your next scan. 

Lea - So glad your DH was able to go to the scan with you. Glad all was well with the scan.

Dusky - I need to restart my acupuncture, I find it so relaxing and sometimes find I fall asleep. You numbers are looking great. Remember that the trigger also stimulates the follicles to grow more so you may be surprised by your result. Are they waiting on blood test results to decide on more stims or not? 

Pritamin - Glad you scratch and scan went well and wasn't to painful. Hopefully a lovely new fresh bed is made for you embryo. 

Blossom and Wilberdoo - thinking of you both. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

AFM - My AF arrived 2 days ago. We have decided not to go ahead with a transfer this month as I am still feeling rubbish and want my body to be in the best condition it can be. I am disappointed as I am over waiting, however it really seems like the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## Dusky7

Dojiejo, that’s a big decision but you know what’s right for your body and as you say you want to feel tip top 👍🏻

Mine don’t do bloods, they have just called, stimm tonight and tomorrow morning, hcg tmrw night and EC is Monday at 9am. I am trying not to worry, I know they will grow a bit more... 🙏🤞


----------



## Dusky7

Sorry, me again... can you tell I don’t have anyone else to talk to...?! 😬😆

I guess the crux of my worry is that I have never have the numbers go down, 17 to 13... I know they have missed the odd one but unlikely if it is a big one that might be in the running anyway...

Sorry, don’t mean to keep talking about me...

How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## dojiejo

Don't be sorry Dusky, it isn't unusual to have a jump between follicle size, they are probably stimm you tonight and tomorrow to give the others a chance to catch up. With my last scan of my scan before I had my trigger I had follicles sized between 21 - 7, with most being 12 -16.


----------



## ruthie1710

Dusky try not to worry, honestly you are following my cycle almost exactly and I had really good numbers for collection. I know it’s hard as we worry the whole time but I’m sure you will get some very good results xx


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much ladies x I have never had a reduction in the amount of follicles before... I can’t do anything about it and am praying so hard that they keep growing. I said before I had carried on stimming and had another scan but she said the good ones may then be too big x


----------



## SopSar

Hi there.
I’m just about to start my first go at fertility treatment in London, having had it delayed twice due to COVID. I’m 39, and DH 46, we’ve been TTC for 5+ years with no obvious reason as to what is wrong, although DH has low morphology.
I finished a course of Norethisterone in the week, and AF arrived today. I have my baseline scan booked for Monday.
Best wishes to all going through this in the current climate. It’s really helped to read about others experiences.
SS


----------



## Dusky7

Hi Sopsar and welcome, all systems go then, so exciting, wishing you so much luck.

Does anyone have experience of DHEA? I have been on it for 6 months, asked the clinic yesterday if I should stop it and they said they didn’t really know but yes, they didn’t sound confident at all, I am a bit of a guineapig for them. Google seems to say stay on until BFP/early pregnant? X


----------



## dojiejo

Welcome SopSar, all the best for you cycle and your baseline scan on Monday. 

Dusky - Good luck for your EC tomorrow, everything crossed for some golden eggs. Sorry I haven't had any experience with DHEA, hope you get some answers.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much x I’ve got to stop reading stuff!! Lots of stuff saying you should have a DHEA test to see your levels, each month?! I’ve not had a single blood test  My crazy head is now thinking it might not have helped... but I don’t know that, and I will never know that... Have stopped taking it 🤷‍♀️


----------



## lea86

Hi Ladies

I need to catch up on this thread properly! So this is just a quick one to say:

Dusky all the best for EC tomorrow. My follicles went all crazy near the end and I only ended up with 5 eggs but it worked so keep positive!

Ruthie congrats on the twins! That’s extra special. My DH specifically asked at our scan to double check there wasn’t two! I think he’d had been a man on the edge if there was 😂

Welcome Sopsar, hope the baseline scan goes well tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well. I’ll do a proper message soon as I’m struggling to look back on this new set up.


----------



## wilberdoo

Good luck dusky 🙏 it’s such a fraught time isn’t it?! All crossed for you.

Hi Sopsa good luck with your cycle 🤞🤞

Lea how are you? 

Dojiejo 👋 sorry about the wait but I totally get it, I would do the same. You need to feel well and ready - it may or may not affect the outcome but might help with the worry and ability to cope with it all I think. The 2ww is bad enough. 

Ruthie I’m not sure I said congratulations - twins!!!! So special, so happy for you xx

I can’t work out how to go back a page and if I’ll lose my post so going to post this and check back! The new mobile site looks fancy but struggling with the functionality! X


----------



## wilberdoo

Ok I think 🤔 I caught up 😂

pritamin, thanks for the scratch info, so interesting! I’m sorry I lost where you are at in your cycle - is EC next or do you already have embryos and go straight to ET?

Blossom thinking of you 

I have the NIPT test booked for a week Thursday - another scan I’m looking forward to checking in and seeing how things are. I wish we had some sort of see through panel during IVF or inside camera with sound so you didn’t have to wait for everything- how good would it be to see how follies, lining, eggs, embryo, heart beat etc at any one time without waiting!!! Like a telly tubby 🤣🤣🤣🤣 sorry clearly slightly mad today!!!!


----------



## Dusky7

Am still on the bed having had EC, they got 10 eggs 👍🏻 No idea on quality etc yet... BUT need to freeze them  Cons isn’t happy with the fibroid that it pushing on the uterine wall, exterior. Am so upset, of course it’s the right thing to do if he’s not happy, I trust him implicitly but am so sad... I had a hysteroscopy in 2019 and the cons said it was ok and he wouldn’t remove it, frickin wish he had!!! So worried that there will be a long wait, especially cos of Covid.. hoping he is going to try my local hospital and the one I usually go to, near the clinic, and see which has a shorter waiting list 🙏


----------



## wilberdoo

Oh dusky I’m sorry 😞 great news about eggs but what a blow  
hope you get lots of good quality eggs and embryos to freeze and that you can have the fibroid removed quickly! Shame he couldn’t just do it at the same time as EC!


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Was looking for a April / May thread but the next seems to be May / June which doesn’t seem to fit right for me!

I have just started my 5th round of IVF! 3 fresh transfers all BFN, 1 frozen BFN and the last 2 frozen transfers have been BFP but unfortunately I miscarried them both at 9 and 10 weeks. Oh and 3 IUIs added in between for hoofot sure how I’ve found the strength to try again but here I am! Issues are with my husband so we have to use donor sperm. Makes it all the more frustrating as no one can work out why it’s not working! I’ve always got day 5 good quality embryos. I can’t say I’m too optimistic about this cycle but we shall see....

I had my baseline scan on Friday and started stimms Saturday. Day 10 scan next Monday! I’m actually feeling pretty rubbish. Developed a headache last week I haven’t been able to shift (so I can’t even blame the meds!). So exhausted today I had to finish work at 3.30 for a nap! One bonus of going through this while working from home I guess....

Hope you are all doing well. I haven’t read the whole thread but can see some BFPs which is amazing!

Molly x


----------



## SopSar

Thank you all for the welcome messages.

The baseline scan went well. I start Gonal-f injections this evening, and go for another scan on Friday.

Best wishes to all.

SS


----------



## Dusky7

That’s great SS 👍
Welcome Molly, hope you’re less tired today and that your headache is better.

the embryologist called and apparently they got 12 eggs, 11 were viable and 7 have fertilised, there are 2 others that may be in the running too 🤞 Just have wait until I hear about the hysteroscopy appointment.

how is everyone? X


----------



## dojiejo

Dusky - That is great that there ended up being 12 eggs and 7 have definitely fertilised with another 2 in the running. Fingers crossed for the next few days for you. Really sorry you need to have a hysteroscopy, I really hope you don't have to wait long. 

SopSar - Congrats on starting your cycle, hope all goes well with your cycle. 

Molly - Welcome, so sorry for your journey so far, I really hope that this is your cycle! Sending lots of Sorry you are feeling so rubbish, glad you are able to sneak off for a nap while you are working from home.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi all,

first of - Blossom, I’m so so sorry about your BFN. Like others said, take your time and the next steps will shape themselves.

dusky - amazing news on the embryos, shame you have to freeze them all but a month off can actually be good for your body to get ready for your embryos to settle in.

sopstar - hi there, and welcome. What dose of Gonal F are you on and what how many follicles do you have?

molly - welcome, I’m sorry you’ve had such a long and disappointing journey so far. I can imagine it’s frustrating the donor sperm isn’t working. Are you using the same donor at each cycles?

dojiejo, wilberdoo, Lea hi all, sorry for lack of personals I absolutely hate this new site? I can’t look back and type and couldn’t even find the thread on my laptop,

afm - had my baseline and bloods yesterday (day 1) and have an ****** cyst again but Fsh levels were good so we decided with the doctor that I’ll start stims and see how I respond so here we go. I’m starting on 225 Gonal F this evening. We changed from menopur to Gonal F which I’m quite happy about as we used Gonal on the cycle that gave us our daughter so that makes me feel a bit more positive about this cycle.


----------



## SopSar

Hi Pritamin
I’m on 300 of Gonal F, which I started on Monday. My next scan and/or blood test is tomorrow so I guess I’ll hear about the number of follicles then. It’s really heartening to hear your positive news after using Gonal-F before - I really hope it goes the same way for you this time round.
SS


----------



## dojiejo

Pritamin - Sorry you have a cyst again. I am glad you have managed to start your cycle, I hope the change of medication back to Gonal produces the golden egg for you. 

SopSar - Good luck for your scan and/or blood tests tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is going well. 

AFM - I got my notes from my hystercopy sent through to me at the end of last week and noted that my biopsy results. I noted that the biopsy results suggestive there was evidence of disordered proliferation of my uterine lining. I sent an email through including these results to my consultant secretary yesterday and asked if this needed any further investigation. I was extremely surprised when my consultant called me yesterday afternoon and had a discussion regarding the results and have made a plan to have another biopsy through the clinic to see if it was just the timing of the previous biopsy for the abnormal result (it was a couple of months after my miscarriage). He suggested with my next period to do the biopsy and no transfer and therefore waiting longer for the transfer. Fortunately as my AF has just finished I can have the biopsy after ovulation with this cycle (so I have to test for ovulation) and then hopefully transfer the cycle after. I am impressed with the service and follow up from the consultant and the plan going forward. Fingers crossed there are no major concerns.


----------



## SopSar

Hi all

Jojiejo - that all sounds constructively positive.

I’ve just come back from a scan after 4 doses of Gonel-f. There look to be 6 follicles of a good size, and a couple more that aren’t. The doctor said this was on the low side, but I suppose 6 is better than none. My next scan is on Monday, and it’s looking like EC will be in the middle of next week.

SS


----------



## laurabeth

HI there, 
I am pretty new to this, but I have just started my first cycle. I had a scan and started my first injections yesterday, so hoping to join the thread if that's ok?

LB


----------



## SopSar

Hi LB
I’m on my first cycle too, had my first scan and started injections on `Monday so I’m a few days ahead of you.
Welcome and best of luck with your treatment.
SS


----------



## Dusky7

Doj that all sounds good, that they are so on it x

welcome Laurabeth, hope the injections are going well.

SS it is always hard when we don’t see the number we hope for, must be rest assured that they wouldn’t carry on if they didn’t think there was good reason, lots of follies doesn’t mean better quality eggs either.

Having just said that... the embryologist called again yesterday and she has only been able to freeze 3... I know it only takes 1, but I am disappointed that out of 12, it dwindled down to 3. I know they know exactly what they are doing and I completely trust them, but maybe trying for blasto on all of them wasn’t the best thing... Anyway, we have 3, 1 of which is a 5AA 😀 another is a 4-5BB and another a 1BB, praying so very hard that one of those is going to be our sticky one 🙏


----------



## dojiejo

Welcome LB - good luck for your cycle. Hope your first lot of injections went ok.

Sopsar - 6 follicles is a great start. Good l uk with your next scan.

Dusky - 3 embryos frozen is great and they are really good grades as well. It is really hard when you start with some many eggs to begin with. Fingers crossed you have a sticky embryo in there.


----------



## Blossom_04

*Hi,*

Thank you all for the messages you sent me over the last week. I had time to rest and pounder. AF come two days after I stoped the meds. I am glad AF is over and the dreadful feelings that comes with it. After this fourth IVF fail attempt I hope to save money for another cycle and maybe try again later in the year. Also, we have always known we would like to adopt regardless the outcome of IVF. I still dream of having a big pregnancy belly and have that wonderful woman experience. However, we also have a heart for adoption and we’ll slowly start looking at this as we go along the next few months. I hope all these takes us to have a family as we have so much love to give.

On another note, I got my consultant to make me a referral for a hysteroscopy investigation and hope this can be the beginning of some clarity of the reason for implantation failures.

Dusky7…. Thank you for thinking of me. Congratulations on the numbers and EC. I hope you got many for your soon ET.

Ruthie… congrats on the twinies!!! I suspected that with such higher beta. It is such a blessing!! You made me smile large! xx

Lea… glad all is going well!! Sending love. xx

Wilberdoo…. Thanks for thinking of me… I wish you continue progressing in your journey... sending good vibes! xx

Pritamin… I hope so too, next step to shape itself. We are hopeful. Hope the stimming is going well. xx

Dpjiejo…. It seems you are having a very good experience with your clinic with is very important. I hope things continue going well and that you get at the bottom of everything in order to progress for your cycle. Sending good vibes. xx

Welcome to the new ladies…SopSar…LauraBeth…. Best of luck on your cycle. xx

AFM…. I am moving to other parts of this forum for poor responders and other adoption information while will wait for another cycle later this year (?). I wish you all the very best and thanks for your support ladies. I am sorry if I miss anyone and for lack of personals as this new platform is still confusing to me. xx


----------



## dojiejo

Blossom, lovely to hear from you. I really wish you all the best for the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurabeth

Thanks for the welcome, and I hope you're all doing ok.

Blossom - I am just catching up on the thread now, and wanted to send best wishes for the future. I hope you're doing OK.

Can I ask the group a beginner question? Does anyone else get an instant, metallic taste after injecting menopur? It's just like the taste I get before a migraine. It seems like a stupid thing to worry about, but I'm so anxious about doing anything wrong! 

I have been looking through the site to try and get a better understanding of the whole process as I realised that I don't understand a lot of what is being talked about in the thread, but its all a bit overwhelming. I'm hoping that I'll learn a bit more at my next scan tomorrow. 

Thanks all for sharing your experiences so far, it really helps.

LB


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Sopsar - how did your scan go today?

Laurabeth - welcome! When did you say your scan was? I feel somewhat of an ivf veteran so happy to help you understand the process where I can!

Blossom - I’m so sorry for your BFN but glad you have a plan moving forward. I’m just starting my 5th cycle so I understand all too well how hard repeated implantation failure is. Look after yourself. xx

dusky -those embryos sound fab! Fingers crossed.

Sorry I’m on my phone so remembered as many as I can as can’t keep checking the thread!

I had my day 10 scan today and I’m ready for EC Wednesday! I’m so surprised because I always end up stimming for a little longer. Thankfully not the case now I’m paying! So I’ve got 11/12 follicles over 13 which should be big enough by egg collection and a lot of small ones which may catch up. Trigger tonight at 9pm. It’s all moving quickly now!

Hope you are all doing well. xx


----------



## Blossom_04

dojiejo said:


> Blossom, lovely to hear from you. I really wish you all the best for the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! xx


----------



## laurabeth

Hi Molly, 

Thanks for your message. I have a check up and bloods tomorrow, and then my first scan since I started the injections is on Friday morning. 
Is there anything I should listen out for? At my first scan last week I heard them say something about 6 and 7, but was too nervous to ask them to explain what they were talking about (doh).

LB


----------



## Molly87

Hi Laurabeth,

I think all clinics do things differently and you are on different medication than me (are you doing the long protocol?) but I can tell you my own experience. At the baseline scan they do an antral follicle count which is basically how many follicles there are to begin with that can potentially grow - they may have been the numbers they were referring to? I remember being where you are, I never really asked questions and didn’t really know what to expect. You shouldn’t be nervous to ask questions though The first cycle is quite often a trial run because they just don’t know how you will react to the drugs. I was started on a low dose of drugs because they worried I’d overstimulate but it was nowhere near enough and I only got 4 eggs.

When did you start the injections? At the first scan they will measure the follicles on each ovary and are looking for those over 10mm. At my clinic they like them to be over 17mm and when you have enough at that size they will book in egg collection. Some people get to those sizes quickly and some need to keep stimming for longer so don’t panic if they aren’t quite there at your first scan. You do always tend to have some smaller ones that never get big enough I’ve strangely always stimmed for longer but this cycle I’ve only had 9 days of meriofert and I’m ready. I’m relieved though I’m so tired and bloated!!!

Molly. Xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi all, 
So i had a scan today and there was only one follicle at 13mm so I decided to abandon this cycle. I will stim until Thursday when I'll have a scan then potentially trigger and we will try naturally, which quite frankly is probably pointless but oh well.
I really hope we can jump straight back into cycling the following month which will be our last try with OE so I want to give it our best shot in getting the most good quality eggs which with my low AMH (1.6 pmol/L) will be very challenging near impossible but I can't not try.

Laurabeth - welcome. I remember feeling exactly the same as you feel right now, thinking I knew so little when everyone knew so much. Sadly it is a knowledge we will acquire as we go along this journey and I think we all wish we didn't know so much about it. Things will get clearer as you go along and you can always ask on here. The knowledge of some girls on here is just astonishing and everybody is so helpful and supportive so just ask away. 

Molly - hi there, you have great amount of follicles, fingers crossed you have your golden embryo in there xx

Sopsar - how was your scan today?

Dusky - congrats on the three frosties, they are good quality. I hope you have your sticky bean in there.

Dojiejo, Lea, Wilberdoo - hi!!

Blossom - I don't know if you're reading this but you and your husband are truly inspirational. Starting going down the adoption route might just give you the headspace you need and I truly believe that you will be rewarded with your pregnant belly and your own baby at the end of this journey.

I'm sorry if i missed anyone. Still not liking this new layout. (forever the moan  )


----------



## SopSar

Hi all

Blossom - you've been in my thoughts and I wish you all the best for the future.

Thanks for everyones updates, I've found it really helpful to see how everyone is getting on.

My scan was moved back from yesterday to today - there looks to be about 7 follicles in contention. Egg collection has been set for Friday, so lets see where I am after then.

SS


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

pritamin - I’m sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed you can get straight back in to another cycle. I know the waiting is always one of the most difficult and frustrating parts!

Sopsar - that all sounds positive! Wishing you all the best for Friday!

laurabeth - how are you getting on?

So I’ve just got back from egg collection and they collected 15 eggs so I am so pleased with that. Just praying we get good fertilisation rates. I always get day 5 embryos (which I am obviously pleased about) but never high numbers compared to the number of eggs so we shall see! Hopefully transfer Monday. xx


----------



## dojiejo

Molly - Hope you are recovering well from your egg collection. I have everything crossed for great fertilisation for you. 

SopSar - Glad your scan went well today. 7 follicles is great. I will be thinking of you for egg collection on Friday. 

Pritamin - Sorry that you haven't responded to the drugs, good luck with the trigger and trying naturally. I have everything crossed for you. 

Laurabeth - How has your cycle going? I don't recall a metallic taste when I have had menopur in the past but it was awhile back that I had it. I remember my first cycle being very overwhelming. Ask us all the questions you have and share your anxieties, you will find that we have all probably felt the same/feel the same at sometime. 

Hope everyone else I haven't mentioned is going well. 

AFM - I am having a scan tomorrow to check for any signs of ovulation as I haven't managed to pick up my LH surge of ovulation sticks, I assume this is because of my PCOS.


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Just thought I’d give you a little update. Of the 15 eggs 14 were suitable for ICSI and 12 have fertilised! I’m so pleased with those numbers. Just pray they keep fighting and we still have a good number by day 3! I’m feeling really good after egg collection as well. Everything seems to be going too smoothly - although my issues usually come after transfer so can’t get carried away yet! 

Hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Pritamin

Just a quick one on here then I’ll read the thread. I was offered the covid vaccine but my reflexologist thinks I should hold off on it while we’re going through IVF. In my mind the covid jab is nothing more than a flu vaccine though I know we don’t have any evidence yet on long term effects.
Anyone who has had the vaccine and been successful or do you have any pointers I should consider?
Thank you


----------



## Molly87

Hi Pritamin,

I don’t know if this is of any help because I haven’t been offered or had the vaccine but my clinic has asked me to ring them to discuss if I do and they will let me know if I can have it (I think dependent upon where I am with treatment). Can your clinic give you any advice?

I personally don’t think I will have it if offered at the moment but that’s just a personal opinion and not really based on much more than a feeling. 

Molly. xx


----------



## Pritamin

Sopsar - fingers crossed your EC goes / went well today. Let me know about the results when you know.

molly - that’s amazing fertilisation rate, well done! Hope they keep growing strong for you.
I asked my clinic about the jab before I was offered and they said I should have it.
It’s not enough evidence either way so it’s really difficult to make an informed decision.
I’m having the vaccine next Thursday and I won’t start another cycle until Mid-May so hopefully it should be ok.
I was told I immune issues in the past (immune system being too strong) and I’m having the jab round about the time implantation would occur if we were successful in this cycle naturally (as if!!) so I actually don’t mind my immune system having its attention somewhere else other than implantation 😅

dojiejo - I hope your scan went well

hi everyone else xx


----------



## SopSar

Hi all

Thanks so much for your thoughts.

Molly - that is a great strike rate. Fingers crossed they continue to develop as they should.

Pritamin - I really empathise - as if dealing with IVF etc during a pandemic isn't tricky enough, you've to decide about a vaccine which didn't exist a year ago! I would have it if it were me, but that's based on my own instinct, and absolutely no knowledge of it's pros and cons.

Dojiejo - I hope your scan went well

LM - how are you getting on?

AFM - egg collection was yesterday. They got 6 eggs and they called this morning to say 5 have fertilised. So having been a bit down about the low number of follicles, I am happy with having got this far. I'm booked in for egg transfer on Wednesday (Day 5), but depending on how they're doing I might get called on on Monday (day 3).


----------



## Molly87

Sopsar that’s a great fertilisation rate and as you say you should definitely be pleased you’ve got to where you are. It only takes 1 as they say! I’m praying they all keep growing for you. I’m still waiting for my day 3 call! Previously they haven’t called on day 3 so part of me wonders if they will! Maybe no news is good news as last time I got a day 3 call to tell me most of my embryos looked abnormal and to prepare for no day 5 embryos! I did get 2 in the end but they both ended in miscarriage so it is likely they were abnormal in some way. This waiting part is so difficult.


----------



## dojiejo

Molly - Congrats on the great fertilisation. Fingers crossed for D3 and D5 updates. 

SopSar - Congrats on your egg collection and amazing fertilisation. Fingers crossed for a D5 transfer. 6 follicles is great.

Pritamin - I have had both of my COVID vaccines. I understand the concerns with the long term effects, the. vaccine has gone through all the normal testing/trial stages before a medication can be used in the general population. It seems that it was developed quickly, however lots of the steps during the trail was able to run concurrently (thus faster) due to significant funding and global interest as well as massive amount of people volunteering to be part of the trial. The science behind the vaccine isn't new, it is used in many other vaccines. A great resource are the royal college of obstetricians & gynaecologists; COVID-19 vaccines, pregnancy and breastfeeding 
COVID is a really horrible virus, being pregnant doesn't increase your chances of getting COVID, however i there is an increased in the severity of COVID in people who are pregnant. Also getting COVID during a cycle will ultimately mean that cycle is cancelled and the next cycle will depend on when you recover. I work in the NHS and higher risk due to the area I work as well as needing to use the tube to get into work. 

AFM - I had my scan as still haven't detected a surge with my ovulation testing. My scan on day 15 showed a 16 mm dominate follicle so potential for ovulation over the weekend, still no surge. So I think I will be in for another scan on Tuesday to check if ovulation has occurred so they can do a biopsy of my lining after ovulation. My friend (who was due when I would have been due if I hadn't miscarried) has had her baby which is great for them, I felt I was dealing with it ok until seeing another friend this week who is having a baby in a couple of weeks time, I had been feeling very emotionally since then and a little bit sad for myself. Everything just takes so much time in the whole process!


----------



## Molly87

Dojiejo - I can completely relate, my best friend announced her pregnancy to me a few weeks ago and I’ve actually found it so difficult. She did it face to face which floored me a bit and I have to admit I’ve just tried to pretend it isn’t happening and keep putting off seeing her which I know is awful. I’ve been quite strong through all our difficulties but pregnancy announcements / babies I just struggle to cope with! Just look after yourself. We can’t do anything but carry on can we and hope one day our dream will come true. xxx


----------



## laurabeth

HI everyone,

apologies for the radio silence! I just replied to this thread before seeing the end of it, so just editing. Doh!

Molly87 : everything crossed for you. Have you had a call?

Sopsar : I hope you feeling ok and great to hear about fertilization!

Dojiejo : How are you getting on? I can totally relate to how you're feeling and agree with Molly. I keep trying not to relate my friend's and family members situation to our own, but its really hard not to. I hope you're doing ok.

AFM - I am set for egg retrieval on Tuesday morning. Feeling a bit sore today (stupidly walked an hour to the hospital and back for my blood test this morning) but relieved things are moving forwards. My scan was on Friday, where there were two follicles each side big enough, and a few more developing each side. They said that ideally they would have had me in for retrieval tomorrow, but can't because of the bank holiday, so I am a little nervous that I will have lost some by Tuesday. Fingers crossed though!

I hope you are all doing ok, and sending best wishes to you all

LB


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Laurabeth - exciting that you are ready for egg collection. I’m sure you will be fine for Tuesday and gives the smaller ones a chance to catch up! 

I did get my day 3 call - 6 were doing what they should and between 6-9 cells, 3 were slightly behind (but I guess not 100% out) and 3 looked abnormal. All 12 were still fighting though! So I’m hopeful we do have at least 2 to transfer today. The scariest bit is waiting to see how many made it to day 5! 

xx


----------



## Molly87

So I’m officially PUPO with 2 top quality hatching blastocysts. They used a new ultrasound guided transfer technique which has apparently had good results. Isn’t looking like anything to freeze at the moment but they will check again tomorrow. Can’t complain with the 2 on board though! Really hoping this is our time, not sure how many more times I can put myself through this! xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey guys,

sorry I haven’t checked in. 

I had some bad news yesterday, I had a NIPT percept test and the pregnancy came back high risk for trisomy 13 which is very rare and probably incompatible with life, from my extensive googling 😔 😭 apparently the test is 82% correct at being right. It’s usual with this to miscarry or terminate the pregnancy 😑

Does anyone have any experience of this? I have a 13 week scan at 13+2 and a CVS booked for 19 May - such a long wait!! Currently 11+2. There is a possibility this could be inconclusive and I’ll have to have an amino at 15.5.

I am devastated but have realised from some research this result often has a false positive and I also think they calculated the risk based on my age, not the age of the embryo - age 35 v 41. The risk increases with each year so I’m going to call the clinic back today and speak to the genetic counsellor to see if this makes a difference. I also want them to tell me my own risk not the general risk. I have so many questions today now I’ve digested the news. I’ve decided to be positive until proven otherwise - a new type of PUPO for me. I am preparing myself for the worse though 💔

dojiejo sorry about your friend - it’s so hard 🤗 I hope you’re ok and ovulate soon.

molly congrats again 🤞🤞

laurabeth good luck today ❤

sopsar hope those embie are growing nicely xx

hi to all the others, sorry not more personals xxxxxxx


----------



## dojiejo

Thank you for all the lovely words, I am feeling a little better this week. 

Molly - Congrats on being PUPO. Hope the two hatching blast and the new ultrasound technique gives you success. 

LB - thinking of you for egg collection today. Hope it all goes well. 

Wilberdoo - How stressful for you. I really hope the NIPT test is a false positive. The accuracy they quote isn't completely true, especially if they have used your age now and not from when you initially froze the embryo. Your CVS and ultrasound will be able to give a lot more information. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM - I managed to get a positive ovulation surge. So just need to confirm with the clinic when the biopsy will be (the consultant said 10 days post surge0 so next week I think.


----------



## Molly87

Wilberdoo - I am so sorry you’ve had this news. It’s not something I am familiar with so can’t offer you any words of advice but I’m thinking of you and praying that isn’t the outcome. xx

Dojiejo - glad you are feeling better. It’s such a rollercoaster of emotions isn’t it! Glad you’ve had the surge and can move forward now. 

Laurabeth - hope all went well for you today!

Sopsar - any news? Did you have a day 3 transfer or holding out for day 5?

AFM - I had a call this morning to say that they’ve frozen 2 blastocysts! One isn’t the best quality but if it’s been frozen they must think it can survive the thaw so I’m really pleased with that outcome! I was worried id made the wrong decision not changing our donor sperm so I’m pleased that we didn’t have another disastrous round! xx


----------



## Dusky7

Pritamin, my clinic said they can’t advise, but that there haven’t been enough trials and research into it for fertility treatment and pregnancy. Have heard that you should leave at least 2 months... I have been offered mine and have decided not to. Who knows what is right, it is so hard!

Sorry I haven’t read through everything. We have 3 blastos and hopefully doing FET end of June 🤞

will catch up x


----------



## ruthie1710

Hi all,

I hope you are all doing well. For some reason the notifications for this thread stopped coming through - I did wonder why it had seemed so quiet.

I do not want to make too long a post as I know this board isn't for pregnancy but I thought it good to share a bit of my experience so far as reassurance if you happen to ever find yourselves in the same boat.

I have been bleeding from 5.5 weeks varying from lots of bright red to hardly any brown, no pains and all currently appears to be ok - twins measured 8w1 and 8w with good heartbeats at their 8w scan last week. Heading for my 9w scan tomorrow.

As a previous MC sufferer (twice) the bleeding terrified me beyond belief and the weekly scans are helping to reassure. I hope the next two weeks go well, if I can make it to 10 weeks this will be the best I've ever managed.

Anyway, just wanted to say that even when it all seems lost there can be a good outcome.

I wish you all the best in your continuing treatment and send hugs and baby dust to all!

xxx


----------



## SopSar

Hello all -

Wilberdoo - such news seems impossible to comprehend. It seems to me that when it comes to IVF and all linked tests and treatments, almost all prognosis are based on some presumed average, rather than facts actually specific to the Patient. I really hope that once you have all the information specific to you individually all is well again.

Molly 87 - well done and fingers crossed

LB - I hope EC went well

Jojiejo - good luck with the biopsy 

Apologies to all you other ladies for a lack of personals, but I have derived great comfort from you all during such a weird and intense time. The knowledge on this site, together with how generous people are when it comes to sharing their really personal experiences, has been invaluable to me.

AFM - all 5 of my eggs made it to day 5, although 2 were still only at the cell stage, 2 were still at the morula stage but looked good and one was a 4AB blastocyst. I had the blastocyst and one of the morula’s put back in yesterday. The lab called this morning to say the remaining morula has turned into a 4BB blastocyst, and out of the two slower embryos one is not good enough to freeze, the other is of border line poor/average quality but can be frozen. That one couldn‘t be graded as it was in the process of cleavage.

I feel very fortunate to have got to this stage, with potential in reserve. So now it’s just a case of wait and see. 

Best wishes to all.

‘SS


----------



## laurabeth

Hi everyone, 

Dojiejo - I hope the biopsy went ok

Ruthie - thanks for sharing, and hope the scan went ok

Sopsar - Good to hear you have had your ET and hopefully some in reserve too!

Wilberdoo - I'm sorry to read your news, and I hope you're doing OK. Really hoping for you that isn't the case

Molly - Great news, congratulations!



AFM - The EC Tuesday was so much quicker than I anticipated! Got a little worried about the amount of pain I've been in, but was reassured by the ACS nurse that its normal.
Anyway, its all worth it as I got a call on Wednesday to say they had collected 10 eggs and managed to fertilize 8. I don't know anything about the quality/progress as I haven't heard since. I was to wait to get a call this morning to possibly go in for ET today, but have heard nothing so am to presume it will be on Sunday

Thanks again to all of you for sharing your experiences here. I have been learning so much about what to expect from following this thread, and I'm really grateful for that. 

I hope you are all doing ok, and sending you the best of wishes

LB


----------



## Pritamin

Hi all,

sorry about the radio silence, days and weeks just seem to fly by at the moment. I'm sure it wouldn't be the case if I were in the 2WW.

Wilberdoo - i am so sorry you had that news but if I understood correctly this result is based on your current age and the risks associated with that specific age group and not adjusted to your specific circumstances. What was the exact test they carried out? was it a blood test that analyzes the baby's DNA? Did you have a consultation with your clinic? I hope they could give you some peace of mind.

Molly - congrats on being PUPO, two hatching blastos and two in the freezer sound like a great result  When is your otd?

Dusky - congrats on the 3 blastos.

Ruthie - you poor thing, you must be so worried all the time but I'm glad your clinic is giving you weekly scans. Please do keep us updated and I hope your on and off bleeding will stop soon so you can truly enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Sopsar - congrats on being PUPO!! great you have some reserve in the freezer too 

Laurabeth - 8 embryos are great and in this instance no news is good news, fingers crossed for your ET on Sunday. How many are you planning to put back?

Dojiejo - at last, a surge!! I wish time will fly quickly for you until your biopsy.

AFM - I had my covid vaccine yesterday and I got the AstraZeneca. We had a good conversation pre vaccine about IVF and I decided to have it as there is simply no evidence either way. The same way as my reflexologist say that there's not enough evidence that it does not affect fertility, equally there isn't any evidence that it does. In fact, who knows, it could even improve fertility. Simply there is just not enough data. Also I've put off so many things in life in the last however many years because of IVF (which in hindsight I shouldn't have) that I just didn't want to add this to the list. And if by some miracle I manage to get pregnant then I'll happily worry about it


----------



## Dusky7

Congratulations on being PUPO SS 👍🏻😀 And great that you have some for the freezer. I hope the 2ww goes as quickly as it can for you 🤞😬

Laurabeth, 8 is a great number, good luck for Sunday.

Good to hear from you Pritamin x

And you Ruthie, sorry you have been going through this, have heard it is very common with twins, hope your scan went well x

I will move on to the next cycle Buddy room, I got my FET dates the other day, first scan 7th June and ET w/c 21st.

Wishing you all so much luck, and thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## dojiejo

Molly - That is great they managed to freeze to blast. How is your 2ww going?

Dusky - That is great that you have 3 blast and just awaiting for FET at the end of June, I will be joining you on the next month thread.

Ruthie - I'm glad all is going well despite the stress of the bleeding. 

Sopsar - Congrats on being PUPO. It is great that you also managed to get 2 embryo's in the freeze. Hope the 2ww isn't to stressful.

LB - Hope all has gone to plan and you are going to have your ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you. 

Pritamin - Yeah to getting the vaccine, hope you didn't feel too rough after it! 

AFM - Just waiting for my biopsy on Monday and then will be waiting not so patiently for my period to come to finally have my transfer. The biopsy will also result in a scratch which I hope helps with getting a BFP. I will be heading to the next cycle buddy group as my FET will be the end of May/start of June depending on when my period arrives.


----------



## Dusky7

Dojiejo, hope biopsy went ok, and that at turns up on time 🤞


----------



## dojiejo

Hope everyone in their 2ww is going well. 

I had my biopsy today, it was slightly uncomfortable/crampy. Now awaiting results which will be hopefully not more then 10 days. I am hoping to start our natural FET while waiting for the results so we don’t waste another month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Dojiejo - glad the biopsy is out of the way! I had one for NK cells and honestly thought it was the worst thing ever and I’ve been through quite a lot! Great it isn’t going to delay your natural FET. I have everything crossed for you! 

Sopsar - how is your 2ww going?

Laurabeth - have you had transfer now?

AFM - I’ve just returned from a lovely anniversary break to the Cotswolds! Different from our usual abroad and wine filled trips but a great distraction in the 2ww! I’m an absolute test addict so I’ve been testing most days. I got the faintest line on Saturday evening which is getting progressively darker. It’s not as dark as this point in my 2 other pregnancies but I have to keep reminding myself they didn’t work out! I’m hopeful but can’t get myself too excited after all the previous heartache. Praying this is finally our time. xx


----------



## dojiejo

Molly - The Cotswolds is a wonderful place to pass the time of the 2ww. Sounds very promising, it is so difficult when you have had previous positives and pregnancies that haven't worked out that getting a positive test gives a lot of mixed emotions. I really hope this is finally your time.


----------



## SopSar

Molly - tentative congratulations and good to hear you had a lovely time away. keeping everything crossed for you.

My 2WW is going all right. My official testing day is at the weekend. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to test before then. Or even then to be honest! I can't say I've got any symptoms, and anything that could be something is bound to be in reaction to what I've been put on since egg collection. I have had a very trouble free cycle, without nasty side effects from the injections, and enough embryos to transfer and freeze. This is my first go at IVF and the fact it's all gone to plan so far makes me feel almost certain it will end in a negative. Ho hum.


----------



## Molly87

Sopsar - I know that feeling! This cycle has literally been a dream for me! I’ve had my most and best quality embryos, no side effects, recovered immediately from EC so I am waiting for the bad news. I’ve had no symptoms either so that definitely doesn’t mean anything. There’s no reason to think you can’t be one of the lucky ones it works first time for!

Dojiejo - thanks! It is, I feel like any excitement at a positive pregnancy test has been taken away from me which is really sad given everything we have been through. I remember the first time when I naively thought a positive test meant a baby! The feeling then was very different.


----------



## Pritamin

Molly - cautious congratulations!! A line is a line but I know what you mean by the positive news being spoilt by previous experience. You should be happy and over the moon and it’s just not fair that you can’t fully give yourself to those emotions. 
fingers and toes crossed that this is finally your time.

dojiejo - I’m glad the biopsy is out of the way and you can start your FET this month. Would it be completely natural so you have to wait for your LH surge and then go a few days later for ET?

sopsar - not long until Otd now. You can totally be one of those who have a dream cycle first time around and end up delivering a beautiful baby / babies 9 months later xxx

AFM - just waiting to test on the weekend. I know our chance to fall pregnant naturally is pretty much zero yet I can’t help but feel a bit hopeful. Hope is a funny thing, it keeps us going through even the darkest of times but it’s also the reason why failure crushes us even more.
I will slowly move myself across to the May / June thread as we will be starting a round as soon as I have my P.


----------



## laurabeth

Hi everyone,

Pritamin - absolutely know what you mean, this is all such a roller coaster of feelings. But that hope you have is so important, and what keeps us all going. Wishing you the best wether it be for your next round or for this weekend's test. 

Sopsar - hope your 2ww is going OK and fingers crossed for your otd! 

Dojiejo - good luck with your FET this month!

Molly - glad you got a break away and hope you had a lovely time. Sending positive thoughts for your otd!

AFM - I had my ET on Sunday. It was fine except for I had to jump off the bed and leg it to the loo as soon as it was done, haha! Classy! They transferred a 5BA and managed to freeze a 5BA, 5BB and 5BC. Feeling the same way as most of you...hopeful but trying to not be too hopeful. We tried for 4 years with no pregnancies so it's difficult to let myself get too hopeful. I've decided it's easier to think if my 1st round as a trail run and I know what's in store for the 2nd. If we get a nice surprise after the 2ww then wonderful 🙂


----------



## Molly87

Laurabeth - that’s definitely a good way of looking at it! You’ve got some amazing embryos though so you've got a great chance. I had a 5BA and 5BB put in and for now at least one of them is sticking around!


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all
Thanks for the well wishes - scan tomorrow 😬 I had to take the last 2 days off work as was feeling a bit broken 😞 I am so hoping my little boy is doing ok and I don’t have to consider termination 😢😢
Can I please ask some questions of you to help me prepare and do something positive in case of bad news.
i think I would like to try another ivf cycle in the Uk if this pregnancy doesn’t work out but never done it before there. Assuming I’d have to go private as I am 41 and have a high bmi.
how much do you think it would be for an IVF or ICSI cycle with meds and transfer etc? I would do it with donor sperm which I’m hoping my donor allows to come to England and hoping I can get it sent.
we are moving from Aus to Surrey in august and money will be tight.
looks like it would be around £5k - $6k from my research - would thatbe right?
Any suggestions for Surrey clinics? Or I guess London? Dojiejo suggested CRGH. My eggs will be older but worth a go I think if we need to.Hoping it doesn’t get to that ☹


Dojiejo - good luck love for next month! Will be following your journey. 

Laura Beth congrats on being pupo! 🙏🤞🤞🤞


----------



## wilberdoo

Dusky good luck for your next cycle 🙏

molly and sopstar congrats on being pupo and I hope the 2ww is kind to you ❤

pritamin yay for the vaccine! They are taking their time here in Aus, I’ll get it quicker back in the Uk than here! 
I had an NIPT test (the harmony type test), I had to pay $449 for it. I wish I hadn’t done it! I only really wanted to find out the gender and rule out issues, I stupidly didn’t think it would show any issues ☹ It tests placental cells in my blood. Apparently my age doesn’t really matter unfortunately. The test is 82% likely of being correct (in that in 100 positive tests, they are right 82% of the time) not ideal odds. Not sure if that is for this specific condition though. It’s hard getting details. Apparently I had a high percentage of abnormal cells but no answer yet as to what a high percentage is - like 90% or 40% and relative to what? I’d rather have waited to find out any issues at the 13 week scan - the waiting has been horrendous. I’m getting all future embryos tested- my age and this waiting is not something I want to repeat. Although of course I guess nothing is guaranteed. The condition could be confined to my placenta or they could have got it wrong, or of course it could be fine. Sorry to rattle on!


----------



## Molly87

Wilberdoo I’m thinking of you today. xx


----------



## Pritamin

Wilberdoo - anxiously awaiting your update. thinking of you xxx


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all, sorry I should have updated here too, it was ok! Huge palaver leading up to the scan and I was so stressed but the scan found no issues and the heartbeat was normal so the chances of a healthy pregnancy have increased dramatically. I’m so relieved and trying to enjoy it whilst I wait 3.5 weeks for the amnio and next scan. I’m sure I’ll start stressing nearer the time. I’ve read so much and the combination of normal heartbeat, NT measurement and presence of nasal bone suggests positive news. I won’t know for sure though until I get the amnio results. The baby is 3/4 grown and so apparently there is a chance the issues will show as the rest of him develops. 
I could have done the CVS procedure but it still might be inconclusive and has a higher risk of miscarriage.The amnio risk is pretty low apparently. I’m exhausted by it all! That and our UK move has wiped me and DH out. Big row today over nothing. We can’t wait to fly home - just hoping nothing affects that! Life is one long risk right now!!!!!


----------



## SopSar

Wilberdoo - what lovely news, such a relief for you.

AFM - my official test day is tomorrow, but I did test this morning. It was a negative. I used a test which expired in March 2020, so I’m hoping that with an in date pregnancy test, and testing on my official date tomorrow I’ll get the result I’m after. But I’m prepared for a negative I think.

Dojiejo, LB and Molly - hope you’re all keeping well.

SS


----------



## Molly87

Sopsar I’m sorry but you never know tomorrow. Stay as positive as you can! 

I’m a bit of a wreck to be honest! I got a BFP yesterday on my official test date but I’ve convinced myself it’s too light and something will go wrong. My clinic has agreed to do a blood test today and Monday so I’m praying this will ease my anxieties. Having a miscarriage definitely taints any excitement at a positive test! xx


----------



## Pritamin

Aw Wilberdoo, that's a such a great news. Massive relief for you. Do you mind me asking whereabouts in Surrey are you guys moving to? I'm in Surrey too. In terms of clinics I think it's Create in London that specialises in older women.

Sopsar - I'm sorry you had a negative result today but you never know how much expiry date affect reliability.

Molly - i know the feeling all too well after two chemical pregnancies, fingers crossed your blood test comes back with high betas.

AFM - AF is making an appearance. I stupidly kind of convinced myself that I could be one of the miracle stories that get pregnant naturally (well semi naturally after a bit of stims and trigger and timed IC). Turns out I'm not. I will probably have a blood test and scan on Monday now to decide next steps...

P.S. has anyone managed to figure out on this new interface how to jump to the new posts I have not seen. I know how to navigate to the latest on the thread but quite often there are more before that I had not seen. With the old site you could just click on the 'new' icon but can't find anything similar here.


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey pritamin
In Cranleigh, is it nice?! Ive never spent any time in Surrey but it looks great. 
sorry about AF. I always was hoping for a natural BFP even when I knew it was hopeless for us - just natural to hope I think! As all the annoying fertiles say, miracles happen!

I’m still trying to work out this site. You can follow a thread and it gives you alerts under your profile or all new posts are under ‘new’ but it’s hit and 
Miss!


----------



## SopSar

It was another negative for me this morning, and this time with an in-date test. Obviously disappointing, particularly as two were put back in. But it was my first go, which went well otherwise. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting and going through their treatments.

SS


----------



## Pritamin

SS - I’m so sorry about your negative outcome. It’s always such a blow and awful disappointment. Be kind to yourself xxxx 
If I remember correctly you still have a good few embies in the freezer, don’t you?

wilberdoo - I’ve never been to Cranleigh but it does look nice and the area surrounding it is beautiful. I’m more north east Surrey.

afm - AF is fully here, so here we go again. Last own egg cycle. Scan and potentially bloods tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## laurabeth

Wilberdoo - I'm so glad it was OK, but I'm not surprised you're exhausted. What a roller coaster!

Pritamin - sorry to hear your news but wishing you all the luck with your next cycle. 

Sopsar - I'm so sorry to hear your news and hope you're doing ok? As Pritamin said, be kind to yourself ❤

Molly - really hoping you get the test results you want today. Wishing you loads of luck!

AFM - I've been feeling a bit weird and ended up in the SATA unit last night where they found fluid on one of my lungs. Will get further tests today, but they started me on blood thinners just incase of a clot. Mainly just hoping whatever it is doesn't cause and damage to the emby! Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## dojiejo

LB - Sorry to hear about the fluid on one of your lungs. Hope you feel a lot better soon. Have they been worried about OHSS with you at all? I have everything crossed the emby is nice and protected in its cosy new home. 

Pritamin - Sorry you have gotten your AF rather than a natural surprise BFP. I really hope your next steps ensure your next cycle, no matter what you decide to do is successful. 

SopSar - Sending you massive virtual , unsuccessful cycles are so difficult no matter if it is your first or veteran IVFer. Will you plan another FET with your next cycle?

Wilberdoo - I am so pleased for you, I will be thinking of you when you do your CVS.

Molly - Massive congrats on your BFP! Hope the blood tests so good increasing numbers.

AFM - My long awaited AF has arrived after a long, stressful weekend working nights. I am so ready for slee! I have called my clinic hope to sort my baseline scan and cycle. Thank you for all the love.


----------



## wilberdoo

Good luck pritamin!!!! Got everything crossed for you 🤞🤞🤞❤

SS I’m so sorry my love, how disappointing, are you ok?


----------



## laurabeth

Thanks Dojiejo - the ACS clinic called me this morning to say it might be that, so heading in for more tests today. Going through all this and working nights sounds so full on, I hope you're doing ok. Best of luck with the next cycle!
LB


----------



## Pritamin

Laurabeth - that sounds so stressful! I’m glad you listened to your gut and went it to get it checked. I hope you’re in not too much discomfort.

dojiejo - yay for AF! Fingers crossed you will be in the PUPO bubble in the next two weeks-ish. That’s not too long to wait now 🤗

wilberdoo - I hope you had a nice weekend after the stresses of the last couple of weeks.

afm - guess what. I have a blooming cyst so we can’t start this cycle. Honestly I’m so sick and tired of the constant delays because of crappy cysts. We decided that we will with one more month and THAT IS IT. If we can’t start for whatever reason, we move to donor. If we can start but I don’t respond well to stims, we move to donor. The only reason why we didn’t move to donor now is because I’ll have my second vaccine on 22nd July and with this one month (or two if we manage to cycle and it’s a bfn) we’d both have our two rounds of jabs plus two weeks which will hopefully make travel a bit easier. Slightly worried about another wave in September but hopefully we’d be in the running by then.


----------



## wilberdoo

I feel like we all need some good news at the moment! 

dojiejo - have a good rest love, crikey I don’t know how you do nights I would be an absolute monster!

laurabeth that sounds so stressful, I hope you are being looked after and are doing ok.

pritamin I’m so sorry about the cyst!!! How crap is that! I don’t know anything about cysts - do they come and go on their own? I hope next month is your month 🙏🥰

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Laurabeth - oh that sounds awful I hope you are ok and feeling better. When is your OTD?

Sopsar - I’m sorry it was a negative. I know how heartbreaking they can be when things seem to be going so well. I’m sure your clinic will be able to review and see what they can potentially do next time. 

Pritamin - so sorry you are going through this the waiting is just absolute torture and there is always so much of it.

AFM - heard from clinic and my bloods have more than doubled (in fact not far off tripling). My initial numbers weren’t super high but I’m really pleased things seem to be progressing ok for now.


----------



## laurabeth

Hi everyone,

Just a quick check in. After a good few tests they ruled out the most scary stuff and confirmed its just fluid caused by OHSS. They've kept me in for a few nights just to monitor it. I don't think there's much they can do really, but I feel lucky because other than my breathing being bit uneasy and being mega bloated, I feel fine and am staying optimistic that it won't get worse.
Test day tomorrow!

Molly - glad to hear things are progressing well, that's great news

Pritamin - really sorry you're having to wait again. It seems really unfair. 

I hope you're all doing ok and thanks for your messages,

LB x


----------



## dojiejo

LB - Good luck with test day today. I have everything crossed for you, though I have a good feeling for you. Hope you feel better soon. 

Molly - What a great increase, sounds really reassuring. 

Pritamin - I feel so much for you. You really don't seem to be able to catch a break. Sending you love. The government announced about bring the 2nd vaccine forward for some groups (8 weeks rather than 12 weeks), maybe worth looking into in case you can bring it forward a little to cut down the waiting.


----------



## laurabeth

Hi everyone. Am still in hospital with OHSS but feeling loads better, and feels worth it as I got my first ever positive pregnancy test yesterday!
I know there's still a long way to go, but to even know I can get pregnant feels like such a relief. 

I hope you're all doing ok, 

LB


----------



## wilberdoo

Woo hoo nice one LB x


----------



## Molly87

That’s fabulous news congratulations!! I have everything crossed for you. Really glad you are feeling better and it’s all been made worthwhile! I had a feeling it might be positive as you had OHSS which I have heard that can be worse if you get pregnant! xx


----------



## laurabeth

Thanks guys 😊. What a roller coaster we're all on! Xx


----------



## dojiejo

LB - massive congratulations. Glad you feel better, hope you get out of hospital soon. Take time to recover.


----------



## Pritamin

Woohoo LB, massive congratulations!! Hope you’ll be out of hospital soon and you can relax and soak in the BFP joy. Xxx

dojiejo - yeah, I did hear about the second dose being brought forward but I don’t really want to do anything until I know whether we will be cycling next month otherwise the two might clash.


----------



## Pritamin

Actually, I just brought forward my second dose by 3 weeks in the hope that I will have to worry about getting vaccinated after getting a BFP (wishful thinking, I know!!)


----------

